# aberdeen ladies awaiting and undergoing tx daily chit chat part 1



## bubblicous

A new wee home for your ladies treatment chit chat


----------



## Gwendy

Hi folks,


just back from Barcelona. Have to say the new clinic BCNIVF is just marvellous in that the staff are sooo kind. Have been abroad many times now so quickly get a feel for clinic ethos etc. They are genuine in their attempt to do well by us. Regardless of our outcome ,we know they will do their best by us.
We will endeavour to start cycle around May with a view to having embryo transfer June/July. Our outward journey was very tiresome as left at noon from aberdeen and didn't arrive in Barcelona until 9.00pm. We went out to watch Aberdeen match one evening to realise my handbag was stolen despite putting it on the floor under our jackets. We then made our way to police station and was given directions by locals who... wait for it....robbed my husband taking his camera from his jacket!!!!  Boy, do we feel foolish!!! They work in groups and when one distracts you with directions the others steal from you
Fortunately I had no money in my purse but had to cancel cards. Was so upset as everything can be replaced except my late gran's gloves and wee broach I kept with me.
Anyhow, will be much more vigilant from now on. Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to next meet. Been in touch with Dr Gorgy who wants me to do various tests...again  Due to financial constraints think I will need to cherry pick which ones I do and ask him to treat me empirically for the ones I don't do. He wants me to do the Greek test so need to buy a mooncup!!!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Gwendy

Good to hear you are back from Barcelona...wishing you loads of luck fro the upcomming treatment xxx
I've been to barcelona a couple of times and its notorious for pickpockets!! xx

Well... girls... i've started treatment again... dr hamilton, my gastro consultant and surgeon all felt that due to my 'health' and the fact i'm on a mega restricted timescale  with my protectamy surgery they put me to the top of the donor list.  I'm 2nd recipient with another lovely girl.  We are looking to to ET around 9th March (my birthday)...  I'm going to my mums on vacation 2 weeks before which Hazel said will do me good. - so this is last chance saloon for me.  IF it doesn't work this time.  I'm pushing to get the operation sooner than later as between my bottom problems and the endo i have no life due to the constant pain etc.

Currently nursing a stinking cold... had to be sent home from work on Tuesday morning and had wednesday off too... uuurrrrgh!!  Got a hacking cough still..uuurrrrgh!!

Sending oodles of huggs to you all xxxx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Gems,


glad the doctors have done right by you and prioritised your deserving case. Not long to wait now   Hope time goes by quickly and as pain free/controlled as is possible. Just off phone to travel ins. company who won't compensate for any items stolen without a receipt. Who keeps receipts for hair brushes, purses umbrellas, make up etc etc. I have just about had enough. I have paid  my bank a handsome some every month over many years for a service package which includes this so called travel cover and never claimed .Sorry for rant . Still tired and stressed from the hassle of the theft/ journey


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

aaaaw lass, thats just the pits!!!  Its a disgrace they won't compensate for your lost items...thats what insurance is for!

Keep your chin up lass xx


----------



## bubblicous

*gwendy* - thats awful you were robbed twice so sorry to hear that  fab news though that you are start tx soon

*gemmy* - lots and lots of   for your tx 9th march is no time away at all infact it scary close really its only a month what does 2nd recipent mean is it that the girl donanting eggs is giving to two people what a wonderful lady she is i did egg share so me and another lady shared my eggs infact if her tx was sucessful she will be due about now id love to do a cycle though of just donating all of my eggs will need to look into that late in the year i think


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

bubb.. yeah there are 2 of us sharing the one donor, she has to donate 8 or more eggs for them to be split between me and the other girl.  If its less than 8 i don't get any...but i'm not worrying about it too much.  The girl has donated before and produced alot of good quality eggs ...i'm thinking positive about it this time.  I feel i'm in a better frame of mind if that makes sense xx


----------



## jackabean72

Book marking so I can keep up to date with you ladies, hope you don't mind x


----------



## jackabean72

Gwendy- so sorry to hear about you and dh getting robbed that's just awful and not what you needed! Shocking the insurance company can' t do anything like gems said what's the pain in having it. Sounds like positive news regarding your tx and hopefully the time won't be too long in coming round. I really   that this is your time. 

Gems - gr8 news about tx in march that's just around the corner. Saw from ** that you had been loosing weight so that's probably helped your health. Sending you lots of positive vibes  

We are having a meet on 13th feb so let me know on the meet board if anyone fancies coming along x


----------



## Gwendy

Hey Jacka,


seems our posts crossed on other thread. Hope C feeling better soon...wee lamb. I hoping to cross between all the threads too


----------



## Gwendy

Jings our posts crossed again  
Would love to come along on the 13th. Do we know where we going


----------



## jackabean72

Gwendy- lol yeah we seem to keep crossing. Was thinking of meeting at TGI's down the beach at 1pm. 

Xx


----------



## Gwendy

Sounds great - count me in . Looking forward to see you and baby C x x


----------



## angelina1976

Hey girls

Sorry not been on here much lately.  There has certainly been a lot of good news recently....long may it continue.  I am forever lurking.  

Gwendy - that is so unlucky.  to be robbed twice. I hope that is all your bad luck out of the way.  

Gem - Great news.  You deserve to be brought to the top of the list.  Got everything crossed for you.

ASF - Things are settled at work now but we are on the move in 10 weeks to our new house..... real stress.  Great diet going through all the stress of selling and buying..... but once we move that will be over.

Hi ya to everyone else.  

A x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Angelina,


great to hear from you. Hope the house move goes well...very stressfull and exciting too. Are you planning on further Tx after the house move


----------



## angelina1976

Hi gwendy

thinking about end of year before we try again. 
Want to make absolute sure I am feeling settled etc. 

In the meantime hoping for that miracle. 

A xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi girls

ang, great to hear from you.... i seen your wee house bitty in the paper a few weeks ago, thought it was you lol.  
gwendy - omg, we are maybe planning a weekend in barcelona in april but i think you have put me off now lol.  hope your tx goes well.
gemz - great news that you are doing tx again... fingers crossed x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi ladies. It's me!!!  Oh I'm going to get confused working between 2 threads!

Gwendy - what a nightmare about getting robbed! Sounding good about Barcelona though.   

Angelina - great to hear from you again. Hope the moving goes well.  Loved the picture in the paper a few weeks ago. Might have already said that, can't remember!   

Gems - sounding good for you too! So glad they've put you towards the top of the list.   

Well, that's me just about to start yet another cycle.  Starting my metformin and norethisterone on Sunday and start menopur on the 18th Feb.  Going with my calculations (a bit of an expert on this, funnily enough!) EC would be round about 3rd March.  Had been in a bit of a dilemma whether we should pospone for a month because looked like it could clash with 2 ultra important days at work, but looks like it's going to be okay.

So that's me. Still full of the cold, sore throat, blah blah blah but soldiering on.
x


----------



## twinkle123

Forgot to say that my wee ectopic baby would have been due today.  Bit of a sad day!


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle -


----------



## Gwendy

Oh Twinkle,


so sorry hun - your baby's birth day due today brings all the grief back - no doubt about it. Hope S is off this weekend to allow you both time together. Lots of hugs


----------



## tissyblue

Hi all - hope you don't mind me crashing in. 


Just wanted to send some hugs for Twinkle   






Great to hear the clinic was good in Barca Gwendy, if not for the thefts. Bummer when that happens.


Gems - your egg share news is brill too!


Twinkle - hope you're feeling a bit better and shift that cold before you get stuck into that treatment.


Angelina   


I'm sure there are a few more ladies out there who might be more inclined to start posting on this thread. I hope so, as its such a great source of support.
C'mon you guys - its going to happen for you ALL!


----------



## angelina1976

Awe twinkle ...  I know how the due date and the run up to it feels.  
Sending hugs. Xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

aaaw twinkle sweetheart...thinking of you xxx  good luck with your new cycle xx

hi angelina, tissy  and jack xx

Mummy - dont be put off with Barcelona hunni...its such a beautiful city!!  The pickpocketing is very offputting BUT you just have to be very careful....  i would go back there tomorrow in a heartbeat...me and DH spent our honeymoon there...so much to see and do xxx

I'm thinking of having a glass of vino this evening while i catch up with my online tv programmes from the US...i need my vampire diares, private practice and greys fix...hehe xx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - huge hugs hope you and dh are supporting each other must be so hard x


----------



## Lainsy

Thought I had posted the other day to say I was thinking of Twinkle - know what it is like with the due date etc   

Gemma so chuffed for you to hear that you are starting treatment again - lots of luck for you this time   

Angelina good to hear from you again - hope the move goes well.

Gwendy - glad to hear Barcelona went well (the clinic side of things) - not so good about losing your items.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girlies

How are we all today?  I'm finally getting over my cold, thank goodness... left with a hacking cough, but i can cope with that...i sound like Mutly the doc when i laugh then i have a couging episode...uuurrrrgh... but i can cope with that.

have a wee question... i started DR on the 27th, day 2 of my period.  It lasted for 3 days... but i've started spotting again and have AF pains... this hasn't happened before... is it possible to get my period again a week later??

Got a mad week at work but it makes it pass all the quicker.  Going into town this weekend with DH to get a couple of holidays bits and bobs...woohoo..will probably pack at the weekend aswell as i'm working right up until we go next thurs morning.

Twinkle, Gwendy, Angelina...how are you girls?

Gemz xxxx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Gems,


sorry, I not sure why you having  break through spotting again. This could be something not to worry about. Best to phone Hazel to put your mind at rest.


----------



## twinkle123

Gemz - not sure about the spotting. Don't think I've ever had it but can't be sure.  I would phone the clinic if you've not already done so and check with them.

Started my metformin on Saturday and it's taking effect.  Won't go into too many details but it certainly plays havoc with your stomach!!! I've to take 1 a day for the first week and then up it to 2 a day (once my body is used to it!)

Cold is on it's way out although sore throat and husky voice is still here.  Not too good seeing as I've to speak for 2 hours non-stop at tonight's parents evening!   
x


----------



## tarabow195

Hi Ladies 


I have just had my appointment at the clinic for my first try at IVF.  I don't have to phone about starting injections till April (should be about 9 April )can you tell me how long it usual takes from your period starting until EC etc.  I want to take that week off so not stressing about getting back to work.  Cant remember how long the whole process takes and my work has a strange holiday year( to 31 May) so I am trying to work out if I need to use this year's holidays or next if that makes sense.


----------



## bubblicous

tarabow - good luck with your up coming treatment i thin it depends on what protocol your doing i did short protocol i took norethisterone for a week then i stopped my af came 2 days later then i started stimming on day 5 or 6 i cant remember exactly i stimmed for 12 days then took my hcg and then had egg collection so it was within 2 weeks my et was 3 days after collection then it was the dreaded 2ww


like i said it does depend on what sort of down regging your doing as i know some ladies down reg for weeks before they start stimming 


sorry i cannot be much more help


----------



## peglet

Morning Ladies

Tarabow - has the clinic told you what your protocol is? remember your local doctor could probably sign you off over the EC/ET timing (mine put clinical procedure and recovery on my form so my work wouldn't know).

Gwendy - good to hear progress is being made - bad to hear of your experience in Barcelona....

Twinkle - YAH!!!! Good luck - I'm ready you are doing the whole shing bang again - I can't remember if you have frozen? (sorry)

Gems - Fab to hear that you maybe have a chance of donor! a'thing crossed for you doll (still singing your top tunes from **!)

Angelina - good luck with the move  - and your future attemps 

AFM - got our apt tomorrow - got all the forms to fill out tonight (and get our pics taken - what's that all about!).  So all systems go perhaps for Team Peglet - not sure if i'm ready - but to be honest are we every ready for the pill popping, needle punching that is about to begin?


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girlies

Just off the phone with Hazel...  she said theres nothing to worry about wiht my period starting again!!  and to stop paniking..lol..she knows me far too well.

Tarabow...  regarding your work, do what Peg says and get signed off from your doctor for a few days...  i'm lucky that my work pays for my time off (up to 7 working days)  and dont need to dip into my holidays.

others girlies, how are we getting on

Peglet... yes my ** tunes... lmao!!  far too funny the other night wiht my mum and sister...its amazing how music can make you smile and trigger memories from when i was a kid...don't think i've laughed so much in a long time!  Good luck chick with your impending treatment.

xx


xxx


----------



## Mummy30

hello lassies....

welcome to tarabow..... hope your tx goes well xx
pegs - ohhhhh good luck team peglet xx


----------



## Lainsy

Welcome Tarabow - lots of luck for your treatment   
Gemz - glad you phoned Hazel and she has put your mind at ease   
Peglet - good luck for you starting again!   
Twinkle - hope you are feeling better soon, remember it WILL all be worth it


----------



## tissyblue

peglet said:


> got all the forms to fill out tonight (and get our pics taken - what's that all about!).


I think its so you can't sneak some random bloke in to give a sample instead of DH......In my case, Brad Pitt sadly wasn't available....


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls.

Tissy lol brad pitt   

Gems i had break tho bleeding on one of my cycles. Enjoy ur holidays goin by your ** you cant wait i would be the same have a nic relaxing time.

Pegs oh yea i had to take passport photos in 2. Wow it has come round quick for your tx am sure you will be fine once you get started and it will all come back to you.

Welcome tarabow x

Twinkle    i often think back to of dates ect its only natural. This has to be your turn.

Gwendy sorry you had a bad time in barcelona. 

Will the girls cycling just now all be having ec n that round about the same time?

xx


----------



## peglet

Team Peglet is Off....... 

Back from hospital and we'll start treatment after next period.  could have started after last period but that would be next week, and that is too soon, need to get my head in gear.

Got a 25% chance.... start buserline, and then the pen FSH 225 dose....

Forgot just how expensive our dreams are......

PMA at the ready, on your marks, get set, GOOOooooooooooooo......


----------



## gmac2304

gooooooooooooooooooooooooo Team Peglet!!!!   
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Everything crossed for Team Peglet


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome Tarabow   

Yeah, good luck Peglet   

Day 6 of norethisterone and metformin today.  Got my delivery of drugs arriving between 7 and 12 tomorrow. All £600 of it (on the credit card again!!!!) Typical, mid-term so instead of getting a long lie, I've to be up early.  Finish my norethisterone on Sunday and then should have a bleed a few days later.  Start menopur next Friday. Can't believe how quick it all is - only seems like I phoned about starting a few days ago!

Passport photos?!? That must be quite new is it?  Never had to do that when I was still using Aberdeen clinic.

Only supposed to be upstairs putting something away but seem to be getting distracted! DH is calling.....
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

good luck pegs!!! and twinkle....this is our time!!!!!

me and DH had to give passport photos, that was nearly 3 years ago now mi thinks...can't believe its been so long nowXxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all
Just a quick update. Finished my norethisterone yesterday so AF should arrive tomorrow or Wednesday and then I start menopur on Thursday.  Will start on twice a day for 2 days and then once a day from Saturday.  Not too happy about the morning injections.  I'm always so rushed as it is and won't have DH there to sort it all out for me. Can see me getting in one big panic! 
Not much more to report. Took my 4 year old niece ice-skating for the first time today. Very cute and very brave!!!  Also out for lunch with DH and have been lazing about the rest of the day.

Almost Coronation Street time so better go get the kettle on
x


----------



## peglet

Hi Ladies

Just checking in. no news from me although period looks like it may be arriving a week early (WTF??) had a funny show.  Spoke to DH as if it is, then it throughs me off a bit, as it brings all our dates forward and i'm not sure if i'm ready (god writing it just sounds so silly). 

Can hardly believe we're at it again... so nervous....but excited...

Twinkle - good luck! sounds like you are in the Zone.
Gems - enjoy your break in (did you mention where you are going?)
Love and PMA to all..... 
Pegsx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girlies

sounds like we are all getting on finally.... heres hoping its stress free..!!

My period from hell finally stopped 2 days ago...  

I'm all packed for my holiday to Abu Dhabi (actually packed on Sat..lol)  sad or what but i feel i've had such a horrendous time i need a break with my family...mother says the she will have nibbles and a chilled greygoose vodka  and soda waiting for me when i arrive at hers...hehe!!  

I will do more personals tomorrow when i get a minute xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Bookmarking

Goodluck ladies!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Started stimming today..... One dose of menopur this morning and one tonight.  Will be the same tomorrow and then it's down to 1 a day.  Still taking metformin but have finished my norethisterone.  Need to phone Aberdeen clinic and organise for a scan next Friday.  It's all go (again!!!!)


----------



## bubblicous

go twinkle woohoooo lots and lots of


----------



## twinkle123

What an idiot I am!!!    Was supposed to start my double dose of menopur today and tomorrow, but instead I stupidly started it yesterday and today!  Phoned GCRM but they're closed so phoned the emergency number and was told it'll be okay as we'll just take my 1st scan forward a day.  Feel so annoyed with myself and hoping this isn't the start of everything going wrong this cycle.

There must be a reason why I've always started on day 2, rather on day 1 which I have done so not believing it'll be fine as I was told on the phone.

Will have to phone Aberdeen clinic tomorrow to change Friday's scan to Thursday. So annoyed. Grrrr!!!!!!!!!   
x


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle -      im sure it will be ok especially if they said not to worry hope you get your scan moved    pma all the way got everything crossed for you


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle I am sure it will be fine, if it was going to cause any problems I am sure they would say so now.  Keep positive!!


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - stay positive maybe this will be the factor that makes this time ur time . You never know it could be fate. Sending lots of hugs. 

Peglet - how's things going with u?

Gwendy- what's ur next step in tx?

Love and positive vibes to all ttc xx


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - as the others have said, if the clinic says it is ok, then I am sure it is.  Do other people usually start on day 1?  Maybe your body was telling you that was the right time to start it!  Hope everything is looking good for you on Thursday.

Snap Jacka - that was what I was thinking too!


----------



## Mummy30

yep - fate has a big hand in all this...... hope its an even bigger hand for you twinkle.  Try to forget about it, it will be no wrong doing and get that PMA started up again..... things happen in life for a reason xx


----------



## twinkle123

Never thought about it as fate! Will now though!!!
Just come off the phone from GCRM and I've to rearrange my 1st scan/bloods for Wednesday instead of Friday.  Didn't question why it's now 2 days earlier when I only started my injections 1 day earlier!

We've got some annual quality assurance thing at school on Wednesday and I'm due to be observed with a particularly dodgy class.  Quite glad I won't need to be there now but thinking it's going to look very suspicious that I suddenly have an appointment!

Horrible day out there. Think I'll go back to bed for a while and eat some more toast before venturing out.
x


----------



## Saffa77

hi all 

Twinkle - i wouldnt worry about it hard I know but clinic seems fine with it so if it just means moving things forward a day or 2 i wouldnt stress - PMA all the way chick!!!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi girls 

Writing from mothers kitchen lol up at the crack of dawn this morning as going to dubai. I'm shattered, not sure if it's the buserlin or not but am knackered ... 

How are you all doing??

I started my estrogen tablets yesterday... Donor is doing well and has started so am chuff about that. Have so much news but sending this from mi mums iPad ...

Thinking of Twinkle, pellet and gwendy... Sorry if I missed anyone xxxxx


----------



## peglet

Twinkle - I was thinking fate too !!!
Gems - good to hear that all is going according to plan!
Gwendy - did you master the mooncup?

just a quickie, I've just had the most expensive cup of coffee EVER! ARU phoned as I was sipping away - so that's the IVF paid for...... period has been and gone....... day 21 here i come!!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. Just a quickie to let you know I had my 1st scan today.  Day 7 of stimming and have 20 follicles between 10-12 and another 8 smaller ones.  Back for another scan on Friday    Feeling exhausted, tired and queasy!  Such a busy time at work just now and am trying to get everything up to date before I have to go off.  Haven't told work yet that I'll be needing time off.  Can't see it going down very well as they're really struggling to cover classes at the moment and that's before I take time off.


----------



## Mummy30

keep going twink xxxxxxxx  PMA!!!


----------



## fionamc

Gemz - hope you are beginning to feel less tired and are enjoying your holiday.  Great news that your donor is doing well!!!

Pegs - oooohh, a couple of weeks and counting for you to start it all again then?  Nerve wracking and exciting too!

Twinkle - sorry to hear you ae feeling yucky but good news that you have lots of follicles that are growing well.  It's really hard but try not to worry about school, they will just have to cope!

Gwendy - how are you?


----------



## twinkle123

Update: now have 28 follicles between 10 and 15mm.  Clinic will phone with next lot of instructions.  Took 1/2 hour for my scan today - too many follicles to count.  Happy enough with this amount but don't want any more to appear as then I run the risk of OHSS and having EC cancelled.  Can't see any more appearing over the next few days now though
x


----------



## gmac2304

that's great news Twinkle. any idea when EC will be xx


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - that sounds great!!  How many follicles means there is a risk of OHSS?  I have no idea as I never had very many.


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle - that's great news.  Good luck for EC !


----------



## twinkle123

GCRM phoned later this afternoon and EC is booked for 12.00 on Tuesday.  Not sure if we'll drive down the night before again or go in the morning.  Just don't fancy driving there and back on the same day but then again, won't have to pay for a hotel.  Because my EC is quite late in the day, I'm allowed tea and toast at 6/7am am and thinking it might be quite difficult to get that at the hotel at that time of the morning.  Got to do my trigger injection at 11.30pm on Sunday night - I'll never get up for work the next morning!

Fiona - Aberdeen clinic cancel if you have more than 30 or 35 follicles (can't quite remember what she told me today) so guessing GCRM is pretty much the same.

Emailed my headteacher and principal teacher when I got home to say I'll be off and got 2 lovely replies wishing me luck and offering to support me in any way they can (they're both men by the way!) so feeling quite relaxed and positive about it all.

Just home form an orchestra rehearsal and feeling exhausted.  I didn't go to the last rehearsal on Wednesday because I was writing reports so was a bit of a surprise when I turned up tonight to be told that only 4 of us are playing one of the pieces and I'm one of them!  Quite impressed with my playing tonight, even if I do say so myself.

Going to go and watch tonight's Coronation Street with a glass of schloer while pretending it's wine!
x


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle that's great news about your EC.  So glad you are getting support from work and you are relaxed and positive - stay that way girl !


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle good luck for ec wow ur tx seems like its gone so quick this time.

Pegs woohoo that the balls rolling now.

Gems sounds like you having a fab time on holiday.

Gwendy you ok?

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle- gr8 news about EC, hope all goes well and glad you are getting the support you need from colleagues. PMA all the way

Xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi girls,


how u all doin? I am doing fine. Missed our chats. Got lap top sorted out now and new moby so back in the land of the living.


Twinkle ...OMG where has the time gone?...not long now hun and sounding great. Brill number of follies. I used to get excited if I got 2 hee hee before the penny dropped    Susan can't believe it all happening this week for you. So so glad the school are behind you this time as they should be. What about a wee travel lodge overnight stay though sometimes, especially at these times, it's nice to be back in your own home /bed. All my thoughts and prayers with you  Can you pm your moby no. again as lost all my contacts when moby nicked.


Gems , how you doin hun? Are you in Dubai....fab!!! Have a brill rest gal. Wishing you well with you and donor synchronising....gosh it's all happening  

Pegs - when do you you start buddy ,not long now I hope  Got sooo many candles to light for my buds...woohoo. Pegs not bought the mooncup yet ...need to work out what tests I do and when, though plenty time as hoping for transfer to go ahead in Barcelona in June/July.


Fiona , starry, Jacka, Lainsy mummy Tissy, mrscoops and saffa great reading back your posts + hearing your news. Sorry if I missed anyone out as still loads more late posts to read. Hugs to all x


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there everyone, 

Is that the sun outside..and the temp getting up 
to double figures.... 

Hope you are all fine...  Sorry not read all
the way back yet. 

Twinkle -  just wanted to say good luck! Stay calm
and keep thinking positive.  hope all goes well and also glad you
are getting the support you need from work.  Just helps takes the 
kind of guilty feeling of being off feeling away. 

Gems -  Dubai/abu dhabi sounds great.  Did you hear news
about leanne...little boy called Ryan.  Great news.



Hi to everyone else.  

A x  

A xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Angelina,


our posts have crossed , how you doin? Have you moved  house yet ?  x


----------



## angelina1976

Hi gwendy

how are you? 

yeah we just crossed.  June/July will be here before you
know it.  ;-) 

Not moved yet.  7 weeks yesterday til the move.  Wish I could snap
my fingers and all the boxes would pack themselves.  Lol.  

A xx


----------



## Gwendy

Angelina,


won't be long till your move either. A new home in springtime....how lovely. I have a huge roll of bubblewrap if you want it . Learned my lesson the hard way before wrapping everything in newspaper then having to wash everything AGAIN due to newspaper ink  x


----------



## angelina1976

Hey there

thanks for the tip.  I have two huge rolls of bubble wrap. But thanks for 
the offer.  Glass dining table all wrapped - well triple wrapped so far...,  

I have chip shop paper as well.  It's White so no washing. ;-) 

Just been looking at a site for sue townsend homeopath. Has anyone 
tried this?  I've heard really good reports.  she is local in dyce area. Heard she has worked
wonders From clearing chest infections that never
return  to helping someone finally get pregnant.

A x

A xx


----------



## Gwendy

Never heard of her angelina though would be interested to hear how you get on . I was down at fertility group on Wednesday night in Edinburgh. One of the homeopaths who help run the group swears by getting hair analysis done. It is a diagnostic tool to see what nutrients we are deficient in, in preparing our bodies for pregnancy. Think the hair analysis costs about 50 pounds.


Just checked her website and coincidentally she works with a Judy Patterson Nutritionist who Elizabeth Biaggi ( homeopath in Edinburgh Fertility group) recommends to me to have the hair analysis done with.


----------



## angelina1976

I am going to make an appointment.  I've heard only good things about her. 

Great that she is local.  Will let you know how it goes. 

Been putting it off until after the move when hopefully
my stress levels will return to normal-ish.  Lol. 

A xx


----------



## tissyblue

Greetings everyone - just popping by to say hi to all. I can sense lots of      on this thread - keep it up!


Twinkle - great that your "heads" are supporting you this time - must take some of the stress away. Not sure whether I would go down night before or stay after EC...personal choice I guess. 


Peglet - hope you savoured that coffee! Good luck for your TX


Gwendy - nice to have you back. Hope you're doing ok. Sending you some    and some   . I wondered about doing the hair analysis bit but apparently you have to find some hair which isn't (ahem) dyed. Not that I'm not a natural blonde....   


Angelina - hope all well with you chick.


Gems - oooh - send us some sunshine would you? Hope you're kicking up your heels and chilling out in Dubai.


All well here. No more treatment for me. DH says no. Counting my blessings.


----------



## Gwendy

Tissy, you made me laugh   I aint a natural blonde any longer either. Surely they don't want a sample of our 'short and curlies' as well !!!!!.... sorry girls, but the mind boggles. I am just getting my head around having to send a sample of day 2 of my AF to Greece. God , as if fertility Tx couldn't be any more invasive  


Tissy, you never know, DH could wake up one morning and feel completely different  x


----------



## Gwendy

Sending positive vibes and prayers to Twinkle who is having EC just now x  x


----------



## gmac2304

Good luck Twinkle....           
xx


----------



## peglet

Good Luck Twinkle!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy30

yes twinkle.... hope all went well today.. xx


----------



## jackabean72

Thinking about u twinkle xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hello lovely ladies.  I'm back from Glasgow!

Today's result - 11 eggs of which 7 look okay and 4 are immature.  Pretty pleased with that.  EC went well.  They're great at GCRM - asleep before they really start doing anything.  Have to say I was in more pain afterwards than before but they did do a lot of rummaging about my 30 follicles.  Gave me some strong painkillers and then we were on the way home.  Feeling fine now.  Some mild cramps but nothing a hot water bottle won't sort out.

Been a long day - got lost getting from the hotel to the clinic, and then lost again trying to get back on to the motorway.  Won't be using google's directions again! Don't think it helps that there's so much roadworks going on round there that roundabouts have appeared/disappeared but not according to google!

Now it's the wait for tomorrow's phone call.  They can do a day 3 transfer on Friday or day 5 on Sunday so we'll see what happens.
x


----------



## bubblicous

lots and lots of luck twinkle hope your eggies get jiggy tonight in the love lab and you get lots and lots of embies tomorrow.  When did the gcrm start doing transfers on a sunday fingers crossed for a 5 day transfer


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle, so glad to hear all went well today (well, apart from getting lost, which hopefully didn't stress you out too much).  Hopefully you will get 7 good embies from your eggs.  Are you having one or two transferred?  Best of luck for Friday or Sunday! x


----------



## tissyblue

Good luck Twinkle - well done today!


----------



## twinkle123

Fiona - I'll be having 2 transfered (hopefully!)   
Bubbs - I didn't realise they do Sunday transfers either. Came as bit of a surprise! The nurse said that if it was Sunday, it would be quite early in the day as there's only as many work as needed and they like to finish as soon as they can.


----------



## Lainsy

Great news Twinkle, good luck for Friday or Sunday !


----------



## Lainsy

Great news Twinkle, good luck for Friday or Sunday !


----------



## Saffa77

awesome news twinkle!!!! hope today you have some good embies!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Just had the phone call...... 10 out of 11 have fertilised!    Will get another phone call tomorrow with my next update
x


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle- that's fantastic news! This is going to be ur time xx


----------



## gmac2304

_*GREAT*_ news Twinkle! PMA, PMA, PMA - this *WILL* be your turn!!!      
xx


----------



## Saffa77

twinkle yay that is awesome!!!! we never got over 5 fertilised!! 10 is awesome

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Twnkle - 10 fertilised - WONDERFUL!!!    Stay super  we are all rooting for you +  x


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - thats brilliant news well done your little eggies sending your little embies lots of grow vibes       fingers crossed for another good call tomorrow


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Twinkle - thinking of you - am sending masses of positive vibes ++++++  xx


----------



## button butterfly

I know I havent posted anything on here for a loooooooong time (have been floating in the background) but I just wanted to say 

10 fertilised eggs is fantastic Twinkle and I am         and sending a tonne of     

Button

xxx


----------



## peglet

Button - so lovely to see your name again. I hope that you are doing ok.....xx


----------



## Mummy30

woo hoo twinkle well done thats fantastic news xx


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle that is wonderful news xxx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi ladies,


BBC journalist Arifa Farook called today. She is doing radio documentary about reasons behind couples going abroad for treatment. Anyone interested in taking part can pm me for her details. Think it good to discuss these issues..eg  waiting lists ,lack of donors etc


----------



## fionamc

What a brilliant rate of fertilization Twinkle!!!  Hope they all keep growing well!

Button, how are you doing??


----------



## Geordie Lou

Just on quickly - but couldn't read and go - 

Twinkle - way to go petal!  Lush news!
All   to you just now.

GL x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all
Just had GCRM on the phone with my update.  All 10 of my embies have divided and are between 2 and 4 cells.  She says they're all good grades so at the moment looking at going to blasts for Sunday.  I'll get another phone call tomorrow and if it's not looking as good then, will need to go down to Glasgow tomorrow afternoon.

They're pushing for me to have 1 put back if it's day 5 but not sure. Her logical is that we would freeze any other blasts so wouldn't be wasting them.  I've always been concerned about them not surviving the thaw but they all did last time with GCRM.  Apparently they freeze them slightly differently but not quite sure how!

Anyway, that's all.  Another day of lazing in front of the TV for me drinking endless water.  Hope you're all well.  Sorry if it's all about me again!!!
x


----------



## starrynight

Woohoo go twinkle     Have you had blasts before? I would go with what you think is best as your paying for tx is it not up2 you how many to put back? Could it be coz there is more chance of blast splitting?

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Starry, we've never had blasts before. They've said it's up to us but they strongly recommend getting the one back.  Think if they've reached that stage, then they're very likely to carry on developing.  But then there's chance they still won't implant!    Oh my brain!!!!


----------



## peglet

Oh Twinkle

Fantastic news! Well done you!!!!

personally i think i'd put 2 back.... knowing that you could risk twins, but think that's the risk i'd take.....

Good luck in whatever you decide.....
(ala jerry springer) Go Twinkle, Go Twinkle, Go Twinkle.....


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle fantastic!  I too would put two back in surely its up to you how many you would want put in?  

The new way of freezing is called vetrification ( spelling?)  which I dont think Aberdeen clinic uses yet.  

All the best of luck!!

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle - I too would put two back but then we would love twins Think everyone (clinics) opting for SET single embryo transfer because of the burden multiple births putting on NHS i.e. risk of prem babies, incubaters etc Ultimately hun it is your and S decision and a difficult one to make. All your wee precious embies are doing well and sounds you will have loads to freeze  x x


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle, why do they recommed just the one  is it for their benefit or yours if its solely for your benefit then go with what they say, however, if they are wanting just a SET for their records, nhs funds etc then just you go for the two.  Surely theres more chance of them latching on if there 2?? Thats what we thought anyway when we went with 2, we didnt get any hassle regarding how many were put back.

Its all going well so far xx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - thats brilliant news that it looks like your going to blasts wooohoooo keep growing little embies      


If i was you id go for 2 as at the end of the day its double the chances that at least one will take. 
I did a 3 day transfer and the grcm pushed and pushed for us to have only 1 embie back saying due to my age etc etc the chances of twins were high and that the risks with twins were greater to me and babies etc etc but we still went ahead with 2 and im glad we did as i dont sit and wonder of what if which i would have done if id only put one back 


At the end of the day its your choice and if you want 2 back then dont let them talk you out of it i have everything crossed for you honey that this is your time pma all the way


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - I agree with everyone, i had two put back and only one took and like bubbs i don't know which one that was    xx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for all your advice ladies.  I've always had 2 put back before during my many, many ETs but never been to blasts before so it's all a bit new! 

I know what they're saying. If there's 2 blasts put back then they're already showing more signs of possibly implanting.  But I don't have a particularly high record of implantation.  Will see what they say when they phone tomorrow.


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle that is fantastic news - personally I would go with 2 as well, if you only go with 1 and it doesn't implant then you will always wonder - but it WILL implant this time


----------



## fionamc

I suppose it partly depends on whether you would be happy if it were twins?  I had two put back as well so the chances of one taking would be higher but if I am honest, I think I am glad that only one implanted.

All the very best with whatever you and DH decide. xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all.  We're going for blasts on Sunday at 9.30.  9 of my embies are still good quality and dividing well and the 10th one is growing too fast and slightly fragmanted.  Looks like we'll have a few to freeze too.  We're definitely getting 2 put back.  The nurse and embryologist I spoke to today didn't try to push me into just the 1 at all.  They must just have to try and persuade you once and but after that, don't push you.

All very exciting! Have booked a hotel for tomorrow night and have just to book the train there and back.  DH is working tomorrow so won't be getting down to quite late but doesn't matter. 

2ww will be shorter this time seeing as they're going to blasts.  All going to plan!!!


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle- 9 is gr8! And some to freeze, I'm actually so excited for u. I have this overwhelming feeling its going to work for u. I always get these types of feelings, like just before I took my pregnancy test. Xx


----------



## Saffa77

yeah me too!!!! all sounding fabulous and the fact that this is the first time you get to blasts is promising!!! all the best of luck when is test day?  

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

Twinkle - that is fab news!!!!  

c'mon little embies - be good for Mummy & snuggle into her lovely, cosy womb for 9 months!  we all look forward to meeting you in December...   

xx


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle - on my!!!! wow, 2 blasts, that sounds great!!! we are all rooting for you.... xx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - brilliant news honey just fabulous woohooo heres to 9 little blasts  hope your train journey is good and you enjoy your nights stay in glasgow


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle, that is just the best news.  This is going to be a fab year for you


----------



## button butterfly

Twinkle - I am soooo excited for you!!!  Havent been on here for less than 48 hours and reading all the posts for you.  This is looking very good, you should be really chuffed and of course this will give your positive thinking a mega boost!!!  Goodluck for tomorrow and I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you    

Hiya girls - for those of you that has asked for me I am fine.  Getting and feeling better each week, have managed to give myself the goal post of doing the moonwalk in edinburgh this june (eeeek!!) but I will do it, after that I will then possibly starting thinking about whether I should go for more treatment or not (and twinkle you are swaying me to go to GRMC but will have to do my sums first how much roughly are you for a cycle if you dont mind saying?) xxx

GO TWINKLE GO TWINKLE


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle - sending you lots love +   Definately an overwhelming positive and excited feeling all around for you hun - we are all with you - hope the tip re train was useful - have a good journey   x x


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Gwendy. Yes, train tip was useful!

DH is just home from work so quick cup of tea and then we're heading off for the train.
Will report back when I'm home tomorrow........


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - sending you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow this so is your time


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle - you wont see this til you get home but just to say i will be thinking about you tomorrow......  just cause the threads have been split doesnt mean the ladies with babies desert their special friends on here.  We are one.... good luck a million times over to you and DH. Hope it goes well and your two special embies are safe snuggled in their new home xx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - love and hugs. This is ur time x


----------



## mommyof2

All the best Twinkle!!!


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle you go girl!! Sounding very very good!! Can't wait to hear about it all tonight

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

I'm home with my 2 blasts on board!  One's a 3AA and the other 3BB.  Both really good and capable of growing into potential twins.  Just the implantation stage to get through now.  We've got another 6 morula stage embies which the embryologist will look at tomorrow and decide what if any to freeze.

Very surreal experience today.  We were told that there would be very minimal people working on the Sunday morning but wasn't prepared to walk in to a deserted clinic without anyone at the reception, nobody in the waiting area and only 1 embryologist, 1 nurse and 1 doctor. There were another 2 ladies in for ET today but was very intimate and private.

I know I keep going on and on about how great they are at GCRM but can't help it!  They're so, so nice, have an obsession with offering you cups of tea and are forever patting your shoulder/leg etc.  Love the private room you get too although never put the TV on during any visit!

Anyway, easy transfer, cup of tea afterwards and then headed back to the train station. Wandered about Glasgow for a few hours taking it very easily although that won't stop me worrying as usual about having done too much!  Went to Pizza Express when we got back to Aberdeen and now at home relaxing.  

Test date is 16th March............


----------



## Saffa77

Fantastic!! Sounding very good!  Hope you join my club with twins!!! What good quality envies you got plus morulas wow  were you on the same drug regime as last time?  To have 2 blasts on board is fantastic am rooting for u all the way!!

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

Twinkle - all sounding very positive!!!  got everything crossed for you.... xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy30

awww susan, thats fantastic!! only 10 days to wait.... god, its gonna be a long 10 days for all of us and of course yourself too xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - brilliant news just amazing lots and lots of snuggle in embie vibes for you and your embies     are you off work tomorrow or you working


----------



## tissyblue

So pleased that you got to blasts stage - that is just fab! Take it easy now. Precious cargo on board!


----------



## fionamc

Delighted to hear your news and hoping so much that those embies are in it for the long haul !!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi All

Twinkle - fab news you have 2 blasts on board... huggs xxxx

DH went and did his biz today at the clinic, managed to get 4 eggs from my donor, which i'm chuft about...now have to wait until tomorrow morning to find out if they have fertilised...another sleepless night awaits me.
I'm hoping if they do, the clinic will let me put 2 back to give me a better chance...so fingers crossed.

Back to work tomorrow after my jollies...  hopefully be only for 2 days then have ET...work is being fab about it, plus they are giving me full pay for the time off i will have...will only take a couple of days off tho.

xxx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Go Team Twinkle - got everything crossed for you honey !!!

Gemz - Its all happening for you too quine !!

xxx


----------



## Gwendy

Gems - thats fantastic news- gosh has all come around so quick too. Fingers crossed and lots of    and prayers coming your way. Again Gems, if you want two put back, it is your decision and not the hospitals final say. They can only advise hun, at least that is all they should do. Sometimes, we are just so grateful for donors that we might agree with everything they say and have regrets later. Yes the staff are nice but YOU are the one paying  for the treatment!
Looking forward to your news tomorrow - 4 eggs in sharing scheme is Fab!!


OMG it's all happening


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh exciting times Gemz.  Hope your phone call tomorrow brings got fertilization news!!!    Good that your work is being fab about time off. Makes it so much easier.

As for me, clinic phoned today to say they are freezing another 2 blasts so pretty pleased about that.  So that's 4 out of 10 of my embies that went on to blasts. Apparently, usually about 1 in 3 go that far so really pleased.  Another waste of 6 embies but I'm glad they waited until today to check them rather then freeze them all and get excited some time in the future when they had no intention of developing more.

Back to work tomorrow. Really have no interest but need to go back. Got a fitness for work form today from my GP so fingers crossed I'll get paid for the last week.  He wrote vague gynae procedure on the form although work know what it is.  Hoping that because it doesn't say IVF, the form will go straight to some office somewhere with no question.  Also asked about getting regular blood level tests if I'm lucky enough to have to carry on taking clexane for 9 months. He said that won't be a problem and just to let him know after test day.

Other than that, had a 1 hour stroll along the beach followed by lunch at Dobbies.  Figured I'm not over-exerting myself as lots of ladies would be back to work by now.  Got my work diary in front of me now and putting off looking at it.  Really not interested........


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle - 2 x 5    day frosties....  Oops thought these frostie embies but they are full moons!!!!! No matter can't find icons for frosties  
Wonderful result Twinkle - hope you can take it easy-ish at work. Fantastic news all around x




Yeah.. found them   ....still convinced the two moons above look more like embies!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for your thoughtful icons Gwendy! x


----------



## wanabmum

Twinkle i have a stupid question? As you said i have some lovely shades of purple going on but i can't stop the puncture wounds bleeding so am covered in bloody plasters. is that meant to happen? .


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle just read back after being away for the weekend and so so pleased for you - that is just great.  Can't believe you only have to wait until 16th March to get your BFP !!!    

I loved what mummy30 said - we are all in this together, just because we are the lucky ones just now doesn't mean we forget about you - you will be joining our thread soon !!!!


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - excellent news that youve got to snow babies     lots and lots of pma     


gemz - excellent news you got 4 eggies  you get 4 lovely embies


----------



## twinkle123

Button - forgot to reply to your question about GCRM.  I honestly can't remember how much we paid.  It's all one big blur on the credit card!    They have an excellent website though so if you check there there's lots of details.

Wanabmum - clexane bruises are a nightmare! I try doing them as slowly as I possibly can but still end up with huge, purple bruises.  It can sometimes take a while to stop bleeding which I suppose just means it's working! I usually leave a cotton wool pad over the wound and lodge it between my skin and my underwear!  Very quickly running out of non-bruised space already.


----------



## fionamc

Gemz - didn't realise your ET was likely to be so soon after your hols.  Hope the news is good tomorrow and all 4 eggs fertilise.  That would be a wonderful birthday present!

Twinkle, great you also have two frosted blasts and as you say, good that they waited to see how things went with them before freezing and getting your hopes up for a sibling


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

oh my goodness girls...this waiting is awful....still waiting on the clinic to call and say whether they have fertilised!!  uuurrrrgh.....

xx


----------



## fionamc

Everything crossed - hopefully the call will come soon! x


----------



## twinkle123

Just popped on to see if there's any news from Gemz yet?

Back to work today. Just finished teaching my 1st class.  Keeping calm and stress-free isn't working!!!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

hi girls

3 out of 4 fertilised!!!  they have mentioned them going to Blast but said no as i'm scared of loosing them as this is the last donor i will get.  So am booked in for Thursday morning... NOW i'm starting to feel excited again!!

xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah!!!!      Excellent result!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gwendy

WOW!!! Fantastic fertility rate Gems - well done! Good luck for Thursday


----------



## fionamc

Great news Gems - it's lovely to see things going well at the moment for those of you having treatment.  Long may it continue!


----------



## Saffa77

gems fantastic wow its all happening isnt it!  all the best of luck!!

Sx


----------



## bubblicous

gems -  thats brilliant news will you have 2 put back sending you little embies lots and lots of grow grow grow vibes


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya 

Just back from my long weekend away with DH and I am soooo excited for you twinkle and am so positive for you, have such a good feeling for you!!  Fantastic news girl!!!      Oh I will have a look on the website ta xxx

Gems - I am so chuffed for you too!!!  

Great news on here so far and hopes this continues xxx


----------



## Mummy30

Fantastic news gemma..... lots of luck for ET...  how exciting...       

twinkle....


----------



## starrynight

Wow gems i didnt know u were this close to transfer       and you will be nice and refreshed after your holiday 2 how much time will you take off work? Good luck for et if i aint on before you get it done. I actually miss the staff at the clinic lol That sounds weird eh but they were all so lovely i think its coz i was goin to the clinic for years.

And twinkle 2 blasts on board     hope the next wk goes by quick for you.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - not sure if I've said already but its gr8 news about your embies and hope they are snuggling in tight. This time next week your waiting will all be worth while. 

Gems- fab news about ur 3 fertilised eggs, hope et goes well and we will be hearing your good news soon

Peglet- how are u getting on with this treatment? 

Gwendy- what's the next stage for u? Xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Jackabean , how are you and baby C, she will be getting so big and her wee pic is gorgeous . Hopefully we will all catch up at a meet soon  


I still plan to go ahead with treatment in Barcelona and looking for ET around June/ July. The new clinic has been fab so far and in constant contact.  Really need to get organized soon and organize blood tests recommended by Dr Gorgy. Think I have got fertility Tx fatigue, honestly, can't seem to get myself in that mental/physical mode in the months running up to treatment. Think each failed tx takes it's toll and it taking me a lot to get going again but will get there.


Gems good luck for tomorrow
Twinkle - thinking of you,
FFF and peglet - how you both keeping ?


Hi to everyone else


----------



## tissyblue

Gems - fingers and stuff crossed for tomorrow   


Gwendy - plenty time to get your head and your body back in tx mode.   


Twinkle - hope you're taking it easy. Every day is a day closer!  


Hope all the bumps out there are doing well.   


Right, I've run out of   do you think the green blob ever offers a hug back to the red blob??


----------



## Gwendy

Oh Tissy, you made me laugh tonight re   observation. I am sure we all have friends on the outside who just take, take all the time too little little green blob


----------



## fionamc

Ha ha Tissy!

Mainly came on to wish Gemz all the very best for ET today and really hoping that it won't be long til you and Twinkle can be discussing pg symptoms   !

Gwendy - each treatment definitely takes it's toll.  We always felt as if the rest of our life was on hold.  You are obviousy a very strong person and I    that your upcoming treatment is successful and that you achieve your dream.    Hope that you feel more ready to start again in 3 or 4 months time.


----------



## Saffa77

Gems - good luck for ET today - am getting excited for you and twinkle!! please let it be your turns!  Twinkle hope you not knicker checking too much and staying away from the 2ww boards!!!

Gwendy - I say just go with the flow and maybe this 'relaxed' frame of mind will make all the difference!! good luck not long now.

Sx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

afternoon girlies!!

i have 2 embyos on board!!  1 x 8 cell and 1 x 4 cell..the remaining one didnt divide as it shouldve......  i'm so excited and nervous at the same time!  PLEASE STICK!!!

My parents are flying home at the end of next week so they are here for test date.... as we know this is it for me and want to be here for me no matter what..bless them xx


----------



## jackabean72

Gwedy - C is ok still got tummy pains and dihoreha (sorry for spelling).  That will be 4 weeks on sunday! Was in hospital for a night on monday, forgot you wouldn't have seen as I don't think i've got you on ********.  I agree with Saffa maybe the fact you are more relaxed about this tx will make the difference.   

Gems - wooo hooo gr8 news gems.  I will say a prayer for you.  That's lovely your parents are going to be here for you no matter what.  

Twinkle - How u feeling? Work still crazy? 

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just nipping on quickly before psycho 1st year class arrive.

Gems - excellent news.  Good that your parents are going to be here too. Loads and loads of luck to you       

Saffa - I've not been on any 2ww boards this time and haven't even started knicker-checking yet.  This is day 9 today which is roughly implantation day but feeling so relaxed!  Think the relaxation CD I've been doing every night is helping lots!

Test date is next Wednesday so not even a week to wait............


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Jacka,

So sorry to hear about C being in hospital She has clearly been very poorly. Do they know what causing this? Must be an awful worry and sending you both lots  She is such a beautiful little girl 

Gems - well done girl two fab embies. I am so praying for you too as I know you have gone through lot of pain aside from infertility. C'mon team Gems! 

Twinkle - I can't imagine what it would be like to look after a class of first years. They are so excitable but hopefully on their best behaviour this week - loveable wee rascals  I'm sure!!!  You sound like you are in a good place with the CD's. Think they are especially useful for visualisation of your little embies snuggling in and making themselves at home  

Saffa hope you and the boys are well too. Bet you in better routine now your MIL gone although she would be well meaning. Need to pick your brain in coming weeks if that ok,  re Dr Gorgy blood tests. Really just need to know if you had them done from GP/Albyn Hosp and had them fedexed to London. Honestly I can't face going back there again. Just wondered about cost blood tests here. I have a lovely GP so need to see what she can do if anything.

Fiona - thanks for your  ..bless


----------



## Mummy30

go gemz go!!! hope the 2ww goes quick for you, although i know it wont!  lots of luck... xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy you can pick my brains no problems!  I went to go see Dr G for the first appointment he did all my tests there and then for the retests i would phone Dr G and he would send me the tubes and the request form and i would go to the Nurse at the GP get bloods done and then go to post office and send it next day delivery to Dr G's lab in London.  It cost me £5 a time so all worth it!  Dont go to Albyn to get bloods it will cost you an arm and a leg!  Dr G always sends you the tubes etc so you only paying to get it to his lab in London.

Gems - yay!!

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Saffa - thanks for that info, very, very helpful


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy sorry was meant to say it was about £200 per retest to have the NK Killer cells retested!  But I wouldnt retest it all the time just once in a while but would get my drips all the time to be safe!  I have the is your body baby friendly if you fancy reading it?


----------



## Gwendy

Saffa, yes would be great to read it thanks - could get it at next meet if that ok x


----------



## Lainsy

Gems that is brilliant news about your 2 embies, got everything crossed for you    

Twinkle not long now !

Had been keeping up with the news on my phone whilst I was away but unable to post!


----------



## twinkle123

Only 3 more sleeps until OTD!!! Quickest 2ww ever but not complaining.  Got an appointment on Wednesday morning for a blood test but thinking I'll be testing on Tuesday evening.  Feel so calm and relaxed about it all which is really wierd.  Have had some mild period-like cramps a few days ago but nothing since.  Haven't even been on the 2ww boards this time.

How are you feeling Gems?  Lots of luck to you


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

oooh twinkle how excited i'm keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart.

I'm actually feeling quite calm also, but only a few days in lol...still got ages to OTD...i'm trying to keep positive and not flap like i have in the past...easier said than done tho.

xxx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - i have everything crossed for you honey


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - So excited for you!!!!   

Gems- Hope your trying to relax and the 2ww passes quickly xx


----------



## Saffa77

twinks - so you testing tomorrow evening all the best and surely in the past by now you would of had AF??  Sounding all good and am thinking about you all the time even DP asks about you!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Saffa - got a blood test booked for Wednesday morning but want to be prepared for whatever the outcome so going to test on Tuesday evening.  AF arrived 2 days after test date last time but every other time, it has arrived a few days before.  No real signs and symptoms except for slightly crampy a few days ago but no implantation bleeding etc.  Nice of your DP to ask after me!  

Thinking of you too just now Gems


----------



## Saffa77

Forget the symptoms implantation bleed whatever lol lol veiny boobs blah blah blah I had Nothing if u remember me going on about it! I was like a broken record...

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Have had some pink spotting tonight


----------



## gmac2304

hang on in there Twinkle....      
xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Twinkle,

as Saffa says don't worry bout symptoms or lack of........ don't worry bout spotting !! I am worried now if I don't get spotting....can be a good sign  Keep listening to CD's and visualising your wee embies snuggling in I am keeping   for you and yours x


----------



## twinkle123

Sssh!!! Don't tell anyone but gave in and tested early today! BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! Woke up with horrendous cramps and after last night's bleeding, needed to know one way or the other before I got up for work. No way was I going to be there if AF started.
Still quite feint but had only been to the toilet a few hours before. Shocked is not the word!!!!!


----------



## Saffa77

Oh my word!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee yippee yippee positive is positive come to think of it I too had a pink spot the day before I tested


----------



## gmac2304

I knew it would be Twinkle....I had a feeling!  

I know its early days, but PMA, PMA & more PMA from here on in...u hear me 

oh, and Congratulations!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

oh my goodness Twinkle!!!  this has made my morning..woohoo!!! xxx


----------



## starrynight

Wooohoooo twinkle and the little bit of spotting would have been the twins settling in    congrats    xx

Gems hope your still thinking positive hunnie you will be next     .

xx


----------



## Di39

Excellent news twinkle and congratulations.  Spotting is common in twin pregnancies!!

Gems - got everything crossed for you to be next, hope your managing to keep positive.

Hi to everyone else.

xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

yeah true i spotted from 7 weeks right up until 12 weeks very commmon with twins!

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

oooooooooooooooooh, didnt the spooky women say something about 2 little ones!!!   
xx


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle...fantastic, brilliant, amazing news. We all had a good feeling about you this time  Yes, spotting can be very positive indeed. Congratulations on your much deserved BFP honey   x


----------



## Saffa77

yeah spooky women mentioned a girl didnt she??

Sx


----------



## button butterfly

Had to come on and see if you tested early and I am so chuffed for you twinkle!!!

WELL DONE WITH YOUR BFP!!!!

So happy for you!!

Button


----------



## peglet

WHAT'S GOING ON...... 

I leave the boards for just over a week (not through choice, no access) and someone is BFP and someone is PUPO!!!!!!

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO TWINKLE

So so pleased for you doll.... knew your time was coming..... fanbloodytastic!!!

Gems - Good luck - let's hope Abz FF are on a roll.... 

AFM - started buserlin last week, so far so good....

Just so mega chuffed for the lovely people on this board.

Pegs

(Gwendy - I accepted you on ********, i'm YM)


----------



## fionamc

Wow Twinkle - so, so happy for you!!!  I'll bet you are in a total state of shock and excitement!  You won't be able to think straight at work today, as you will be on    - congratulations!

Gemz - hope the next 10 days speed by and you get the same fantastic result!

Pegs - glad to hear everything is going well for you so far!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks ladies. Don't want to get too excited until I get my blood test done tomorrow morning.  It's all so surreal!!!!!!

The first spooky lady I went to said she saw me with a daughter but every other ones have said 2 boys.  Although the last one didn't sense a twin aura from me!  She did say she saw a big celebration in February which she thought would be a pregnancy. Only a month out but not complaining!

Didn't want to say anything to you all earlier incase I jinxed anything but something wierd happened on the morning on my transfer. I bought a top about 2 years ago which I decided makes me look too pregnant so decided I would never wear it until I was actually pregnant.  On the morning of my transfer, I subconsciously put it on while I was pottering around the house. Only realised once I'd been wearing it a few hours later.  Haven't worn it for 2 years and then without thinking, put it on that day... Spooky!!!

Terrible confession but haven't told DH yet.    He was away to work at 3am this morning and haven't been able to phone him yet. Thinking I might not say and do a test tonight to see his face.  Won't tell him I've told all you lot first! 

Ooh want to get excited but too scared.
x


----------



## jackabean72

Arggghhhhh its so exciting for you twinkle. Gr8 news! I would surprise him tonight his face will be a picture xx


----------



## peglet

I knew someone who peed on a stick again, so it was a "fresh" result, wrapped it in a box and got their dh to open it... she took pictures, and his facial expression was fantastic!


----------



## fionamc

You'll need to be a good actress!!! haha To be honest, don't think it will be difficult to have tears of happiness to see the result again!


----------



## Gwendy

Pegs, thats a lovely idea to wrap up pee stick  Twinks, still buzzing from your news 
Gems , hang in hun not long to go  
Pegs wow! its all happening with you too ! Yes joined ** with help of Chickadeedee +Jacka Great to put faces to names. Need to put mine on too


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - i am absolutely over the moon for you honey no one deserves it more your dh is going to be made up hope today goes quickly for you xx


----------



## Geordie Lou

Blo*dy fantastic news, Twinkle. 

Has literally made my day.

Too right you got your BFP - more than deserving hon.  
Enjoy!  

Gems,     

X


----------



## Saffa77

I hope it is twin boys!  

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

I'm the world's worst teacher today! Just can't concentrate.  Giving them lots of research on computers to do which doesn't involve much help from me!


----------



## mommyof2

GREAT NEWS TWINKLE!!!!! Could not have read and left... Have been lurking about on here but this one i have to say MASSIVE CONGRATS to you!!! PMA PMA PMA!!!


----------



## Gwendy

Girls, had some more fabulous news.... my wee cousin Christine who is just 7 months younger than me ( 43)  is 3 months pregnant. She lives in Canada and has been going through ART on and off for 13 years....and she is expecting TWINS!!!!

Seems babydust is all around at the moment  It is heavy miserable rain outside but I am going about my house with big smile on my face 

Twinkle - yeeehaaaa!


----------



## fionamc

That's great news Gwendy - all the very best to them!  Weather is miserable, F and I are both miserable with the cold and yet feeling content with the good news and even a wee bit motivated to do some much needed housework!


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Twinkle - I am soooooooo chuffed for you........ I have such a big smile on my face.... AMAZING !!!  xxx


----------



## tissyblue

On hols at the moment but had to find a computer to check up on you Twinkle - even though I just knew it would be a    this time!!! Congrats from all of us. 


Gwendy - brill news for your family too   


Gems - still got everything crossed for you too girl!


----------



## Mummy30

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh twinkle....... BFP!!!!!! eeeeeeekkkkkk this is your time xxx  Congratulations to you .......


----------



## angelina1976

Twinkle - BFP!!!!!! Fab news. Congratulations.  Xx


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle I have tears in my eyes reading his - so so so so chuffed for you and your    totally spin for you !

Gwendy great news about your cousin too.

Some of you may remember I told you about a lady at work whose granddaughter was stillborn a couple of years ago.  Well her son and his girlfriend just had a baby boy yesterday - lots of tears of happiness there too ! 

Gems - long may the positive news continue after your 2WW


----------



## twinkle123

DH now knows.  Did another test when I came home and let him look at the result first.  His face was a picture although did confess later that I already knew! Good, dark line on tonight's test but will do another one in the morning just to be sure!!!

Gwendy - good news about your cousin. See, best things come to those whoh wait (although not always by choice!)
Lainsy - heard about that birth yesterday.  Great news too!

Thanks for all your lovely comments today.  Means a lot xxx


----------



## Saffa77

LOVE IT!!!!!!  can imagine his face!  good dark line at this time is brilliant!!!!!!! what time is your blood test tomorrow??

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle just for you                spinspin

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Saffa - blood test is at 8am tomorrow. Aberdeen will fax/phone the result to GCRM and will get the result late afternoon


----------



## Mummy30

what does Spin mean?!?!?!

lainsy - i seen on his ** page that baby L arrived safe and sound, fantastic news i bet Linda is delighted and all can relax now and enjoy him. x


----------



## starrynight

LOL mummy30 its suppose to mean over the moon one of the emotions but didnt work.

Lainsy thats good news about your friend and gwendy 2.

Pegs woooohooooooo on starting tx.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

PMSL - as you and lainsy put spin up i thought it was some sort of code i didnt know about haha!!    im going to find the emotion and see if its working..... here goes....

    ok.... so i cant find spin!!!!


----------



## tarabow195

Congratulations Twinkle.  Great news


----------



## Mummy30

spin  ahhh i see... i was looking for it being called spin.... wonder if it will work...

EDIT - lol, its nae haha


----------



## starrynight

Hahaha code word love it am sure we could make up something for it lol Ah well it must be broken poor spin   

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all.
Had a blood test this morning and it's come back as 183.  Apparently, it's good but have no idea.  All I do know is that when I had my ectopic pregnancy, it came back as something like 11.  They don't want me to have another blood test but have to organise a scan for either the 6th April at GCRM or any time after 4th April (my birthday!) at Aberdeen.  

Still all very surreal!!!!!!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

oh my goodness Twinkle!!  How exciting sweetheart!!!

xx


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle, thats a very healthy HCG level at 10dpt .....wonderful news. It's real...it's happening!!


----------



## fionamc

If you choose to have your scan in Aberdeen on the 4th April, what a wonderful, wonderful birthdy present that will make - seeing your wee baby for the very first time!!!
However, I am sure you would quite like to have the scan in Glasgow too, since it was them that helped you make bubs!  I'm sure it does all seem very surreal after all the effort to get there but it IS happening!


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - thats a brilliant hcg level mines was 195 at 15dpo so your is fabby maybe twinnies you never know not long till your scan it hink id just go for one in aberdeen save you the stress of travelling


----------



## gmac2304

*ooooooooooooooooooh Twinkle, you're having a baby!!!!*

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy......so, so, so happy for you & DH!

don't know much about HCG levels, but just done a quick google  and all seems good! i betcha there'll be a couple of heartbeats flickering back at ya when you have ur scan!!!!

fab news - really has made my week! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

MrsCoops - you just made me cry!   Seems so real when I saw the words scrolling across the screen in bright red!  Probably not the best of things to be doing when I'm at school preparing for our school concert tonight!
x


----------



## jackabean72

YIPEE!!! TWINKLE!!! What fantastic news. I think its going to be twinnies too  xx


----------



## Lainsy

Fantastic - just think Twinkle, 3 weeks today and you will see your baby (or babies!) for the first time !!!!


----------



## Saffa77

Oh my word this is fantastic news!!  Hcg numbers can vary so much from person to person!  My at 14 dpo was over 1000 and it was twins but know some twin ladies who had about 200 same time and had twins so  all different  I can only imagine what u must be feeling like right now !! It is all so surreal!!!

Well done your are a big fat positive!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2

YAY TWINKLE!!!!!!!!!!! What a FANTAStIC birthday pressie that would be to see your baby/ies flickering away!!!  spinspin xxxxxxxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girlies

How are we all all??

Twinkle - hows you sweetheart?? xxx

AFM 'm now7dp3dt (OTD 25th)..i'm having AF type cramps, sore legs and feeling really hot all time, my boobs are sore now and again too... i'm hoping all this is normal.. have never had this before with the other times, not as bad.
I'm trying my hardest to stay postive that i get my BFP, but its soo hard.

Me and DH are going through a wee rough patch at the moment which isn't helping matters   The worst time lol to be arguing too xx


----------



## gmac2304

twinkle123 said:


> MrsCoops - you just made me cry!  Seems so real when I saw the words scrolling across the screen in bright red! Probably not the best of things to be doing when I'm at school preparing for our school concert tonight!
> x


i'm sorry Twinkle - didnt mean to make you cry!  
am sure they were happy tears though...
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gmac2304

gemmy_gemgems said:


> AFM 'm now7dp3dt (OTD 25th)..i'm having AF type cramps, sore legs and feeling really hot all time, my boobs are sore now and again too... i'm hoping all this is normal.. have never had this before with the other times, not as bad.
> I'm trying my hardest to stay postive that i get my BFP, but its soo hard.


morning Gems, how are you?

dont know about ur symptoms, but fingers crossed they're all good signs...i know I had sore (.)(.) when I was PG with Kyle, so that could be a sign!    not long now til OTD - got everything crossed for you!

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Gems  hang in there I know its hard!!!!! be as positive as you can!  I have everything crossed for you too!  please let it be your turn you both you and twinkle deserve it so much!  I wouldnt worry about symptoms or lack of everyone is different and is you go reading all your symptoms it will do your head in.  Remember i had none and have 2!!!!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

grrrrr at this laptop.......  seems to have a mind of its own.

right... i was saying... twinkle - ohhhhhhhhh thats sounding VERY VERY good.... i hope you have twins!!!!    
gems - hang on in there....  seems a much longer wait for you to otd than it was for twinkle... are you going to test early    Im sure you and DP will work things out... its such a stressful time and you both have lots of hopes pinned on to the tx.....  fingers crossed xxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

thanks girls...PMA..hehe xx



Mummy30 said:


> gems - hang on in there.... seems a much longer wait for you to otd than it was for twinkle... are you going to test early Im sure you and DP will work things out... its such a stressful time and you both have lots of hopes pinned on to the tx..... fingers crossed xxx


Not going to test early altho i thought my test date would be Thur 24th which is 2 weeks but they've said Fri 25th!! Praying evil AF doesn't arrive!! xx


----------



## starrynight

Gems keep thinking positive hunnie the 2ww is very stressfull i think alot of us prob had little arguments with our dp its only normal. Hope the next week goes by really quick for you. But remember some ppl have no symptoms and other have loads so dont worry about symptoms. I actually started getting morning sickness before test day and lasted till 12wks but sonia had twins and had nothing!! 

Twinkle how u doing? Will u stop testing now? I spent a fortune on preg tests after finding out,

Pegs how long you on the buserelin for? Also i was wondering you know u said a few wks back you had to pay to get tests redone again before starting tx again is the a certain time you need to get everything done? Am thinking!! Not sure yet but of starting tx again in jan after we have saved up for it and moved house but am just wondering if i will have to start from scratch again.

Gwendy how u doing?

xx


----------



## fionamc

Gemz - as others have said, the 2ww is a very stressful time and you both have so much hope that it's going to work.  Again, as others have said, everyone is different with symptoms/lack of symptoms.  With E, my 1st symptom was sore and veiny boobs and with F it was feeling sick, even before my period was late.  I had AF type pains with both every month when my period was due for the first 4/5 months of pg.  Hope the next week passes reasonably quickly for you, though it will probably draaag!


----------



## Di39

Gems - try to keep positive and dont worry about symptoms,  I had exactly same symptoms on all three 2ww and as you know two failed and one worked so you cant tell anything from the symptoms you get.

Twinkle - excellent news about your blood test result, bet you cant wait for your 1st scan, got a feeling you will see two little heartbeats flickering on the screen.  I was like Starry and spent a fortune on tests, think I finally stopped testing after 20 week scan!

Peglet - hope everything goes well with this cycle and you get a BFP, fingers crossed for you.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Gems - keep positive    Very difficult though I know! I had AF like cramps this time which I've never had before and look what happened to me!  That's actually why I tested a day early because I woke up with terrible cramps that I would normally get on day 1 of AF.  I was also very hot so all looking good for you.  Aberdeen clinic seems to make you wait forever for test date.  GCRM is much earlier so I wouldn't be too concerned about testing a day or two early!

Going to phone and book my scan later today.  All a bit chaotic at work just now as we're in the middle of our practical exams but somehow finding a minute to be on here!
x


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle how did I miss this news.....aaaahhhh....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh chummie so many congratulations sent you and hubby's way, that is just fantastic and totally made my day.  Aaaawwww soooo fab, tears in eyes here too, just fabulous.  You deserve it soooo much.  Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Gems sending you so much positive thoughts that this is your time too, would just be delighted for you.  I didn't have any symptoms at all when pregnant through the IVF so don't worry if you don't have any.  xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just checking up on Gems!  How are things going?  Hope you're keeping positive.     

Gwendy - I'll need to give your CDs back to you. Thanks so much for lending them to me.  Quite convinced they made all the difference. I've ordered a Zita West pregnancy CD which I didn't even know existed.  Let me know if you want to borrow any of my huge choice of IVF books!
x


----------



## Gwendy

Remember we met for coffee / lunch at the "old school house" and had a hoot and talked about  loads... well I told you to go for Feb and leave then the Dec/Winter optionof 2010. I'll save the cheesiest congrats to P.M. but suffice to say we are truly happy for you and S ...God Bless you both x x x


----------



## Gwendy

Yes, twinkle,    I too am convinced the CD's have the edge ,,,,,the two occasions I listened to them I became pregnant. As you know, I have every book under the sun having spent 90 k in 7 years . Just had a fall out with my DH, Feel I could scream  right now... know it's our last time ....I'm 43 for God sake!!!!1


----------



## angelina1976

Hey

still lurking. On very quick on my phone. Battery away to go flat.

Twinkle -  is it sinking in.  Congrats again. 

Gems - how's things? 

Gwendy -  hope you are fine. what's the name of the cd's?  Might give it a go,

I've been for healing and an just waiting to confirm 
an appointment with a homeopath.  

Busy packing this weekend... Making progress. 

A xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girlies

Just a quickie...i'm feeling really down today...  i've had mega cramping the last few days as if AF is on its way...  i had a wee bit of spotting yesterday, some of it bright red ...stoopidly did a test this moring 10dp3dt and it was a BFN... gotten myself into a right state about it all...i know i've probably tested far too early...still praying its not the end. still got 5 days to go till OTD...
I dont know what else to say 

xxx


----------



## Gwendy

Gems,

the two week wait is torture honey. Remember spotting can be a good sign. You know you have tested too early try not to worry too much but I know it must be hard not to. 

Angelina, the CD's are Glen Harold 's pregnancy CD and Zita West CD'S. You can order them online and they definitely help you relax.

Sorry for the ranting post yesterday. Hubby and I just sooo tired of it all. It's just too all consuming sometimes as we know it is the end of the road for us this year


----------



## twinkle123

Gems - yes definitely tested too early! Forget about that test.  What I will say to you though is I had horrendous cramps from the middle towards the end of my 2ww, especially the morning I did my 1st test.  I could have put money on AF arriving that day but it didn't.  I also had spotting the night before I tested so I was completely convinced it was all over with.  Honestly, I wouldn't worry too much yet.    Easier said than done, I know!

Gwendy - don't worry about ranting on here.  We all understand how it takes over your life and is such a strain on relationships.  We're all here for you   

Angelina - in answer to your question, no it's not sinking in!!!


----------



## Geordie Lou

hey ladies  

Gems I just thought I'd add, that when I had my BFP, 3 days before I had cramping and bleeding and a negative test.  I thought that was it.  I still had cramps well into 12 weeks of preg.  Hopefully it's just one of them things and you could still be pregs.  Really hope this is your time hon you are so deserving.   

GLx


----------



## Lainsy

Gems hang in there - far too early to test!  Another few more days and hopefully you will get your BFP to join Twinkle


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

hiyi girls

in a flap again...started spotting again this morning, its quite red... i'm trying to convince myself this is normal and i will get my BFP on Friday... i'm not in any pain tho, cramping has basically stopped.

xx


----------



## fionamc

Gems - as Lainsy said, hang in there.  Two more sleeps.   that you get your BFP on Friday.  Hope your family is there now to give you lots of cuddles. x


----------



## peglet

Gems

with the others on this, praying that this spotting is just a nothing, and that you get your BFP in 2 sleeps!!!  

go away spotting, you are not welcome!!!!!!  

Pegs
xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Gems,

Got everything crossed for ya hun xxxxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

ok girls this just gets weirder and weirder..lol!! Spotting the turned a 'stringy brown' and has stopped completely again...uuuuurrrrgh!!  I'm so tempted to test but i should just hang in there and wait till Friday xx


----------



## fionamc

What about copromising??    Testing one day early tomorrow morning with 1st pee of the morning?


----------



## jackabean72

Gems - just a quick one, I had what your describing and had two embies put back. I was panicking too and look at me I have little C. Chin up and try to hold on til friday. Can you do things to keep busy? Go out for dinner, cinema? X


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Morning Girlies

I'm waiting till tomorrow to test...  I had quite a biggish bleed last night, bright red...but as soon as it started it stopped again...awfully strange lol...  so i'm hoping that this is a good thing..i've been googling which makes it worse i think...  
This is the first time i've gotten this far without a full on AF before test date... so am keeping all crossed that i get my BFP tomorrow xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Gemz


----------



## twinkle123

Really hoping we hear good news from you tomorrow Gemz. I had fresh, red blood the night before I tested so hope it's a good sign for you       
x


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhh gemz - youve done so well, try to keep positive. you had 2 embies put in mind... maybe and hopefully the bleed is from 1 of them and the other has stuck.  FINGERS CROSSED xx


----------



## Di39

Gemz - Hope to see you posting a BFP tomorrow, fingers crossed for you       

Peglet - Hope your treatment is going well.

xx


----------



## peglet

Gems - well done for lasting this long without testing again, i hope to come on here tomorrow to hear your good news.  aurabest doll..... xx

AFM - been on buserline for 2 week now, sare heed city! got scan on monday......

Pegs


----------



## jackabean72

Gems- looking forward to seein ur bfp tomorrow. 

Peglet- scan time already! Hope its all going well for u apart fae the sore heeds x


----------



## Gwendy

Not long to go Gems, keep


----------



## Lainsy

Good luck for tomorrow Gems - keeping everything crossed for you   

Pegs, hope things are going well for you xx


----------



## tarabow195

Good luck gems

I am starting my first treatment in about a month did any of you take vitamins etc apart from folic acid.  I asked at the hospital but they said just a healthy lifestyle. Have read a few different things on net but don't know whats best


----------



## Mummy30

tara - i took pregnacare conception......  good luck x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Gems - thinking of ya - any news?

xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Gems - been checking since 7am this morning. Thinking of u hun x


----------



## gmac2304

same here - hoping no news is good news!      
xxxxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

unfortunatley i have bad news this morning...it was  BFN   i'm absolutley devestated.  I havent gone into work haven't stopped crying since 4am...  I called my mum and she was in tears... bless her.  Shes coming into see me later on this afternoon... shes brining a first response pre test..lol... mi thinks shes clutching at straws!!  
At the moment i feel like a complete failure and that my battered body due to crohns and endo has let me down and i dont feel like woman.
I know deep down i will get over this but it all seems so final.  Mum said not to be taken off the donor list... but i cant wait a couple of years for a donor and i definalty can't ask to be bumped up the list, thats far to selfish of me especially with other women in the same boat... SO... i just have to wait...either a donor comes up or i have my much needed surgery on my bottom...whatever comes first i suppose.

I'm trying to stay positive...but that will take time... am waiting patiently for Hazel to call me back to discuss things.
Thanks Girls for all your support, it means so much to me xxxx


----------



## peglet

Oh gems, don't know what to say. I am so sorry this has not worked for you this time.
I know that the words above must have been so hard for you to write.  
Please look after yourself just now, and surround yourself with people that love you.
NEVER say you are a failure cause to your not!! We all have just been dealt some really crap cards - none which is your control. That does not make you a failure. You. Are a fantastic person!!
Much love 
Pegs


----------



## jackabean72

Ohh gems I'm so sorry hun, its NOT your fault life is just so cruel sometimes. I pray that your time will come as good things happen to good people. Take this time with ur mum and DP they will be a great support to you. Sending u lots of virtual hugs xx


----------



## Di39

Gems, so sorry it hasnt worked this time, nothing anyone can say will make you feel better at the moment but sending you big hugs.  Your not a failure and dont ever think that.

Take care of yourself.

xxx


----------



## Gwendy

Gems,

so, so sorry as know what this treatment meant to you with your other health problems taking their toll. Take time to heal and you never know when you are ready to try again, another donor might become available. Glad your mum is coming round to be with you.

You are NOT a failure !! You ARE an inspiration to us all !!!


----------



## twinkle123

So so sorry to hear your news Gems.    Nothing more I can add other than to agree with everyone - you're not a failure.  You're a strong, strong lady who has been dealt some hugely unfair luck.  Take lots of care 
xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Tarabow - have you checked out angelbumps thread? I took a lot of vitamins recommended there for a few months leading up to my last few cycles and I'm convinced they made the difference. During down-regging and stimming I took pregnacare conception, vitamin C, iron, zinc, l'arginine, selenium and fish oil. Think that's most of it.

Hope this link works. If not, search for angelbumps. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## fionamc

Gems - so disappointed to hear your news as I know how much was resting on this treatment.  Hoping that more donors come forward and you will be able to have another go before you need to have your surgery.  So sorry that now we finally have our family that I am now too old to be a donor as it would have been wonderful to have been able to try to help others achieve their dream.  Thinking of you. x


----------



## starrynight

Gems    so sorry. Hope you are feeling a bit better now and ur mum and dh are looking after you and you are not a failure. I agree with what fiona said 2 about the donors i hope to donate one day in the next few years.

Tarabow i also just took pregnacare aswell.

xx


----------



## Gwendy

Starry, what a lovely gesture - you would transform one family, maybe many families' lives.


----------



## tissyblue

Aww Gems     . We were all so hoping that this was your turn buddy. You've had a really rough time of it and you have tackled all that has been thrown at you and still managed to smile. I know you probably don't feel it right now but you have shown exceptional strength in dealing with your medical issues and tx. Don't be too hard on yourself right now. You will win.   


Starry - I can't even begin to imagine how wonderful it would feel to give other couples that chance. I wish I was 10 years younger......


----------



## Lainsy

Gems so so sorry to hear your news.  Never, ever feel that you are a failure   

I too wish I wasn't too old to donate - would have loved to be able to help someone else.


----------



## starrynight

Gems how you feeling today hunnie?

Pegs not long till you start stimming then is it?

Gwendy do you have any idea when you will start again?

xx


----------



## CrazyS

Hello everyone,

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread: my friend recommended the site so I've been lurking about in the background until now as we are about to start tx at Aberdeen in mid-April.  I'm 37 and OH is 38; ttc  years.  We are doing the Short Protocol because of low follicle count at base line scan (FSH fine) and concern is that I won't respond to tx.  So we just have to try this time and see what happens! At the moment I am pretty excited about it and feeling positive but expecting the rollercoaster over the next month 

Good luck to all and hope to get to know you all better - you all sound great.

Crazyx


----------



## tissyblue

Hi CrazyS - thanks for joining us. Hope we can get to know you a little better before you get underway with your tx.


T x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome CrazyS.  Can't stop, watching Dancing on Ice but just nipped on quickly while the adverts are on.  Look forward to getting to know you 
x


----------



## jackabean72

Hello crazy welcome to the board. I hope you will find it as useful as we all have during treatment. Don't be afraid to ask anything no matter how silly, we have all been there and done that! Good luck xx


----------



## fionamc

Hi CrazyS and welcome.  Hope your treatment is a really positive experience!


----------



## Geordie Lou

Just so sorry Gems.  Don't know what else to say.  It sucks.  
GLx


----------



## Lainsy

Welcome CrazyS - hope you find the board helpful in your journey.  Good luck with your treatment !


----------



## Geordie Lou

Welcome on board Crazy!


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Crazy,

welcome to the board, hope you get on great with your treatment


----------



## CrazyS

Hi everyone - thanks for the welcome!  OK - my first stupid question...  it might be a bit premature but I read from the posts that msot people buy pregancy test for the dreaded 2ww (and after if there is a BFP).  Has anyone got any tips on the best brands etc?  I ahve absolutely no idea.

Crazyx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Crazy,

I used Clearblue and First Response tests. You can get a digital reading which says "pregnant " or 'not pregnant" in the result window. You can also get digital ones which tell you how many weeks pregnant you are. Hope that helps. 

Twinkle , how are you today ? hope you had a good night's sleep. Keep going with the CDs...not long to go till Monday. It's just going to be a fabulous birthday for you


----------



## gmac2304

Welcome to the board CrazyS - hope ur stay here is a short one!   

I ordered cheapy tests from eBay, which I used at the end of my TWW until I got a line (albeit a faint one), then I started using the more expensive ones - I had a nice wee collection of them in the end!   

MrsC xx


----------



## twinkle123

Crazy - don't talk to me about tests!!!   I'm spending a fortune on them just now obsessively checking I'm still pregnant before my 7 week scan! I used first response ones first and then when I was sure it was positive moved on to the clearblue one that tells you how far you are.  Tend to be sticking to asda/tesco own brands now otherwise will be skint!

Gwendy - no didn't sleep well at all last night. Was awake from 1am-4am with terrible cramps and sweats.  Poor DH went to sleep downstairs! 
x


----------



## tissyblue

Crazy - I was a cheapskate. Pack of two clearblue, that was it


----------



## jackabean72

I did three tests on the day at the same time lol done my pee in a plastic cup and dipped each of them in it. A clear blue digital, a boots own brand and a early response. 
Xx


----------



## fionamc

Haha Jacka - and was there any difference?

I've used Clear Blue digital and cheap and cheerful own brands.  There's nothing like seeing the word pregnant coming up on the test!  However, I would then just use cheapie ones after I had seen that one (just to make sure!!!)


----------



## jackabean72

Fiona - no they all came up positive lol x


----------



## peglet

When i got my BFP with bubbles i didn't do a pregnancy test at all! - i go bloods taken and the clinic phoned me tell me the result and my HCG count - that was almost 4 years ago (OTD was 12/04 and she was born 8months and 1 day after)

CrazyS - welcome 

Hope a'bdy is fine.... me, started gonalf last night ec scheduled around w/b 11th April.  Feeling OK, headaches come and go; can't believe how fast this is all going. booked holidays for week of 11th and 17th; decided doing that won't get any questions - had 2 lots of 2 weeks off last year, and my new boss isn't as approachable as last one so he (new boss) doesn't know anything.

Gems hope you are doing OK, you are often in my thoughts just now.

pegs
x


----------



## Gwendy

Oh Pegs,

can't believe it's come round so quickly for you. How are you feeling? A mixture of feelings probably  Keep us posted and fingers and toes x for you,

Gems thinking of you 

Starry,sorry just in answer to your question we thinking about a transfer round about July. Still need to get my act together and get immune tests done. Away down to Glasgow next Thurs to see if I can win voucher for 6970 euros towards Tx at clinic in Barca. My consultant is coming over from Spain to give presentation and there is opportunity to win free voucher. The only thing is, the last thing I won was a netball T shirt at age of 12 so not very lucky in that front. It will be great to catch up with him and Romana medical assistant who is in touch with me almost daily by e- mail - very caring staff indeed.

Twinkle - 4 more sleeps x x x


----------



## Saffa77

I used 2 x Boots specials and the BFP came up in seconds didnt test again just did bloods.

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

well I tested 2 days before and got a bfn remember!


----------



## jackabean72

Just incase anyone missed the board for meeting up- a few of us r having lunch the mora spur union sq 1230 xx


----------



## twinkle123

Wow Pegs that was quick! Loads and loads of luck to you   

Gwendy - your clinic in Spain sounds great.  So thoughtful for them to be in touch with you all the time.  Really, really hope this is your turn next   
x


----------



## Gwendy

Thanks Twinkle ,,,yeah the clinic has been faultless to date. Can't  believe it's the Ist April tomorrow already. July won't be long in coming round. This time I'm so so scared and could cry just thinking about it. Need to get my head into the zone...... again !!!. At this stage...... it's terrifying having hope because I haven't been short of that in the past...hey ho here we go rollercoaster no. 18!! Guess who's premenstrual


----------



## CrazyS

Thanks for the advice everyone!  Will probably stick to the cheap and cheerful  

Good luck for Monday Twinkle - hope it's a good birthday
Crazyx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Sorry i haven't been around xx

Its been just over a week since my last BFN from my last go at DEIVF  I'm still in a bad way about it all and i imagine it will take time to get over it so to speak. I'm so chuft my mum is still here (goes home on Thursday, my wedding anniversary). She been great for support.

Anyhoo, i've never tried naturally for a baby as the pain from my endomitriosis has been unbrearable and have always ended up on medication like the pill or Zoladex to stop my periods completely which in turn stop the pain from the endo...

I was thinking that maybe i could grin and bear the pain and try naturally using Ovulation kits? This is a alien to me as i've never done this before... even tho i have problems with very heavy periods and in agony with them.. its always a 28 day cycle. To be honest i don't even know if an egg of mines will manage to make its way out as i have 2 very large cysts, one on each ovary...

Do you girls think its worth a try or are they a waste of time?? or am i clutching at straws??  I just dont know..i'm still getting my head around the fact its over but i refuse to accept it.

xxxxxx


----------



## Gwendy

Gems,

As you say hun you still in a bad way after your recent disappointment and no wonder. Maybe give your mind and body a wee rest for the time being, though completely understand the need to be getting on with plans. Is there any analgesia that works for you that would help the endometrial pain if you were trying to conceive naturally ? As you say it's encouraging you have a regular 28 day cycle.
What about having a chat with Hazel about it as I know you have a good relationship with her ?
Take time to heal but no harm in making enquiries meantime


----------



## starrynight

Welcome crazy how u doing? i used clear blue and boots cheap tests.

Gems hunnie i must have missed you saying it was ur last go    are u going to think about having another shot? Am glad ur mum has been with you and thats hopefully made u feel a bit better. I dont understand much about endomitriosis and that but if u wanna try naturally i dont see any harm in it. I have a clear blue fertility monitor (well my friend has it just now)  but if u want you can have shot of it u will just need to buy the pee sticks coz prob none left it tells you low med or high fertility.

Pegs hows the stimming going?

Gwendy july aint long away and a    for u 2.

xx


----------



## peglet

Gems

If you are TCC au natural (lucky oh ) Have you tried acupuncture?  I'd recommend Fan, my periods have changed so much since i started seeing him.  Hardly any pain from endo,  or what paid there is i can cope with without drugs, periods last a couple of days, not as heavy and bright red (which seeimingly is a good sign); i you can stand more needles, i'd definately give him a try; it's £38 a session (plus any chinese herbs); session lasts about 45mins; I do believe it's helped my periods and my overall wellbeing going to him.

There is also a book by Emma Carron called the baby making bible, all about nutricion and acupuncture - worth a wee read.

Good luck doll!!!!


AFM - first scan since FSH tomorrow, my ovaries feel that they could burst - don't know if since getting acupuncture (almost a year now) that i'm more intune with my body but I feel like i can almost feel my eggs growing (or is that me going crazy from the drugs).  Anyway, another step closer.  Not sure what prep i should be doing but eating as healthy as i can (still having decaf coffee which i'm kicking myself about - but i do love a cuppa); fruit, nuts, protein a plenty....heaps of water; 

EC due next week sometime..... 

pegs xx


----------



## CrazyS

Hey everyone

Thanks Starry - my baseline scan is Tuesday and I start injecting then.  That will be a new experience.  The thought of it is probably worse then it actually is.  I asked my hubby if he would do them and he said no - he could inject himself but not anyone else    What a woose.

Gems - really sorry to hear your news.  You were just going through the treatment when I found out about this website and was really hoping that things would work out for you.  Pegs mentioned Fan - I have been going to him for a couple of years and up until recently for treatment other than fertility (although he says that everything is related) and I really think he is good.  I don't know much about endo but have heard from others that acupunture really helps (more needles though  )  Worth a shot?  I have unopened boxes of pee sticks which you can have if you want to try the fertility moniter suggested by Starry.


----------



## jackabean72

Gems- I agree with some others try the natural route with the fertility monitor, plus acupuncture for the pain? Worth a shot. The power of positive thinking plus have fun trying  x

Pegs- wow gr8 that ec is nxt week! I felt very intune with my body so its not unusual. Fingers crossed for good numbers x

Crazy- I was lucky my dh did all my injections as I'm not good with needles. I just looked away every time he did it lol. X

Gwendy- june will just fly in! Fingers crossed u win the raffle x


----------



## Gwendy

Gems hun ,just to clarify !....I  don't think you shouldn't try naturally, just merely have a few weeks rest to yourself to gather your thoughts and energy. As you say, the pain from your endomitriosis is unbearable. Think you may benefit from analgesia /muscle relaxant as well as Fan. I started going to him 6 yrs ago ,have tried others then went back to him...he is good but suspect you need more than acu for acute pain of endometriosis


----------



## tissyblue

Lots of good advice ladies. I'm a Fan "fan" too as you know. Maybe we should start a Fan fan club?   


CrazyS - no way I would trust DH with a needle, even if he had wanted to do it! Deep breath and find a soft bit.....


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girlies

Thanks for all the advice.  I know Fan very well, he 'cured' my migrane attacks...lol!!  He is brilliant... i may consider him for fertility issues...  

Gwendy - tis a nighmare for me with having crohns aswel as i can't take alot of medicinces that help with the Endo, its a total PITA to be honest.  I have my dihudracodiene and Oxynorm (if really really bad) on stand by.  I'm in a wee bit of pain at the moment, but its more of a dull ache...  I will be 'calm' fro this cycle but i have no option but to get cracking with the trying naturally...i HATE being on a timescale due to my health.  I'm expecting a letter from my surgeon any day now due to my bottom operation and i'm dreading it.

I have a weekend away with DH next week for a belated anniversary away to Castle Hotel in Huntly which i absolutley love!!  So can't wait for that..  will chill us out a bit as we've been at each others throats these last couple of months.

xxxx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Gems,

Happy Anniversary and have a lovely break away with hubby.

xx


----------



## peglet

Hi ladies, just a quickie as in bed on my phone. 11 eggs recovered, so fingers crossed one or some will fertilised. Day ward was so busy (if any of the lady's there lurk here - good luck).  Tummy slightly sore but got a hot water bottle on it.  Will keep you all informed. Pegs xx


----------



## Gwendy

Oh Pegs,

you have yielded a fab no. of eggs and I am so pleased for you. All the best to you and we will hear how you get on 

It's been a very eventful week for us down in Glasgow............we won the voucher for 6970 euros  on the Thurs and did the BBC radio interview on Friday morning about infertility and Tx abroad


----------



## abdncarol

Fab news Peg, that's a great number, hope you get great news re the fertlisation xx


----------



## fionamc

Pegs - great number of eggs and hopefully you will get a good fertilization rate.

Gwendy - really delighted to hear you won the voucher.  That will take away the financial worry of your treatment at least.  So pleased for you.


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy - wow fantastic!!! was meant to be wasnt it!

Pegs - good number

Gems - happy anniversary

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Thanks Fiona and Saffa for your goodwill  ....it means a lot to me. Yes, we have been really worried about where we would get the money this time and it had been affecting my health. Couldn't believe it when my Spanish Consultant read out our names. Things like that don't happen to people like us, so we are very happy and relieved


----------



## jackabean72

Peglet- gr8 numbers! Fingers crossed u get good fertilisation. 

Gwendy - woohoo fantastic u won! You and dh deserved a break. 

Gems- hope ur doing ok hun

Xx


----------



## Lainsy

Gwendy so chuffed for you and dh, what a great prize  

Pegs great news, lots of luck for your fertilisation  

Gems have great time away, you deserve it!


----------



## tissyblue

Gwendy - about time you and DH got a dose of good luck - well done!!


Pegs - great numbers  - good luck for next stage. Hope they're getting jiggy tonight!


CrazyS - good luck with first jabs tomorrow - you going for am or pm?


Gems - have a relaxing break.


----------



## Mummy30

pegs - wow, 11 is great! i only got 7!!!    sending you lots of luck with your ongoing tx.


----------



## peglet

Gwendy well done with your win!!!

Well ladies, we have 6 embryos, so chuffed, transfer is thursday, not all 6 ;-), we are probably doing 2.


----------



## jackabean72

Peglet- 6 is a gr8 number! I've got everything crossed for u xx


----------



## Gwendy

Peglet,

6 embies is just great - are you doing 2, 3 day or blasts transfer ? Amazing news 


Twinkle hun, thoughts are with you


----------



## Gwendy

Doh!!   just realised you said your transfer thurs Pegs Good luck for Thurs x


----------



## chickadeedee

Gwendy - well done on winning the voucher for treatment! It must take sooo much proessure knowing where the money's coming from for this next (and hopefully last!) cycle..

Pegs - cracking!!!! EVERYTHING is crossed!

Twinkle.. (((hugs)))

Chick x


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Pegs.  Fingers crossed for you   

Well, that's me back on this board again.  Didn't last very long on the other one! Spent 3 hours in Rubislaw ward today getting various checks done.  Have been given my first tablet which might start things off or might not. Either way, will be there all day on Thursday getting 3 doses, 3 hours apart waiting for everything to come away.  
x


----------



## Saffa77

oh twinkle ((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))) be strong!  I know it must be so hard.  Have you thought about using more drugs that Dr Gorgy mentioned with your next cycle?  not  IVIg but maybe a few intralipids which is much cheaper?  Just a thought?

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

Pegs fantastic news - all the best of luck for transfer xx

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Pegs 6 embies, that is great, lots of luck for Thursday  

Twinkle


----------



## Mummy30

well done pegs....... everything crossed for thursday x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

pegs - thats wonderfull news...keeping everything crossed for Thursday xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Loads of luck for tomorrow Pegs.    Will be thinking of you.

Started bleeding tonight.  Wasn't a complete shock but made everything seem very final. Had a good old cry (nothing new there!) and now relying on chocolate to cheer me up!  Dreading tomorrow but will be glad to get it all out of the way.
x


----------



## Gwendy

Pegs +  for tomorrow x

Twinks - don't know what to say hun as it's such an emotionally painful thing to go through as sadly you know  Here for you anytime  x


----------



## fionamc

Pegs and Twinkle - will be thinking of you both tomorrow.


----------



## jackabean72

Pegs- good luck for today sending lots of pma. 

Twinkle- thinking of u today, hugs xx


----------



## peglet

Twinkle, hope the chocolate is helping!! Thinking of you. I'll be passing your door this afternoon as I climb the stairs, will send you an invisible hug through the ward. As stressful as this situ is, hoping that you'll be ok. Been to rubislaw with my sister a few times, the ladies are lovely - one even remembered my sister when she returned to the ward 7 years after her first visit. Very caring. 

Xx


----------



## CrazyS

Hi everyone

Pegs - hope it all went well today  

Tissy - had to do buserilin in the morning and GonalF at night - a caker.  I did the first one in front on Ann when I went for my scan on Tuesday.  I think I gave her a bit of a fright when I slapped my thigh and just rammed the thing in.  My scan wasn't showing too many antral follies but still hoping to get a few.


----------



## twinkle123

That's me just home safe and sound.  Been a long day.  In at 8.30am and just home now.  Not something I ever want to go through again and I really hope none of you lovely ladies have to either.  3 doses of 2 tablets - 3 hours apart, each one with horrendous cramps which luckily they give you pain relief for very quickly!  Also made me sick 1/2 hour after each tablet.  Sorry if TMI but didn't cope very well when I passed the sac.  Won't go into details as hopefully it's not something any of you will ever have to see but it wasn't what I thought it would look like!

Mum stayed with me until DH arrived from his work so they both did a good job distracting me.  Lost it again when we were going throught the paperwork before leaving and we were asked what we would like them to do with what I passed.  Decided on them passing it on to the crem for the June memorial service.  Didn't even know these things existed!!!

Could go into so much detail but it's not the most pleasant of things to be writing on here.

Pegs - hope everything went well for you today    
x


----------



## Saffa77

oh twinkle - big massive hugs going your way - dont know what else to say!!  Stay strong as strong as you are!  thinking of you x

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

oh twinkle, what a horrid thing for you to go through.  Glad for you that its all over if you know what i mean....  take your time to decide on what to do next. youve been through so much its just so unfair. lots of hugs xx


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - I am upset and tearful just reading what you have had to go through   , so cannot imagine how you are feeling. Just hope so much that your frosties finally make your dream come true when you feel ready to give them their turn.


----------



## fionamc

Pegs -hope transfer went well and you are now beginning the dreaded 2ww.  Hope the time goes speedily and the outcome is positive!


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle- it so heart breaking to read what you had to go through. I hope your mum and dh were a good source of support. Having a little crem service will be a good way to say goodbye and help you come to terms with what's happened although I know you will never forget. Sending u lots of hugs and thinking of u in my prayers x

Peglet - how did u get on yesterday?? PUPO!! Woohoo xx


----------



## Di39

Twinkle - sending lots of hugs     , thinking of you and your DH xx

Peglet - hope transfer went well yesterday, good luck xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

oh twinkle, i'm so sorry you've had to go through this.  Thinking of you sweetheart xxxx


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle thinking of you, it's a horrible experience. Make sure you take time to yourself to recover.  

Pegs how did you get on yesterday?


----------



## peglet

Hi ladies, just a quickie for those who are asking as am thinking there is someone on here that needs more support than me right now ;-)

So currently pupo, 2xgrade 2, a 8 and a 9 cell. 2 out of remaining 4 not so good, and other 2 they are going to try and take to blasto then freeze.  Feel exhausted.

Xx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhhh PEGS, pupo, well done x  when is test date  keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## twinkle123

Don't be daft Pegs.  We all need just as much support as each other!   

That's a good 2 you've got back there.  Loads and loads of luck to you     
x


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle sooo sorry you are having to go thro all this.  xx

Pegs ya 2 good embies there good luck for the 2ww.xx

Gwendy woohoo on winning the draw.xx


----------



## peglet

Just a little update from me. None of our remaining embies made it to blasto. We knew 2 weren't that good and on day of transfer the other 2 were 5 and 6 cell and never really advanced.

So the 2 onboard are our last chance..... Have no idea how to play this game, wrap myself in cotton wool or just enjoy the next 2 weeks as perhaps being the last 2 weeks that I'll ever carry embryos... 

Have had now 3 good days of rest, dh doing everything, bless.

Anyhoo.... Can't do much about nature, just hope the 2 onboard stay.

Pegs
Xx


----------



## abdncarol

Peglet, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you petal, hope the 2ww passes quickly for you and isn't too stressful. 
Oh twinkle chummie, I'm so so sad that you had to go through that, as you said unless it happens to you it's hard to describe.  I had to take the tablets with the first baby too so know exactly what you went through, it's horrible.  Just take your time to grieve about your baby petal,  you will never forget but it will get easier I promise.  As you know we planted trees for each of ours and when I water them I have a wee chat, probably sound nuts now.  Also hang angels on our Christmas trees for each one.  I remember reading that one lady wrote a letter to her baby that she lost and then put it in a bottle and out to sea, thought that was a lovely idea too.  Sending you massive hugs and thinking about you.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Pegs - none of mine made to blast or freeze and I put two back and was blessed with C. So keep ur chin up and think positive xx


----------



## Saffa77

pegs - out of 10 eggs we got 5 fertilized and only got my 2 8 cell embies at the end which i had transfered and none to freeze and i have my two boys dont worry and just enjoy having your two on board!  

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hello lovely ladies
Just thought I'd tell you all about the psychic reading I got yesterday at the Body and Soul Fair.  Went to the same guy as last October who seems very geniune.  The fertility card and new growth card came out pretty much straight away!  He asked me if I have children so of course I said no.  He then said there's no question that I won't have my own baby and to keep trying. Just wish he'd give time scales for this but he doesn't like to. He then asked me if I've ever lost a baby because he saw a big picture of a child on one of the cards with a very small child walking away in the corner!!!  Spooky! He sees something to do with adoption/fostering around me but not until I have my own child.  The more he turned the cards over, the more he says everything will gradually slot into place in my life and everything will be great!

Who knows what to believe with psychics but it'll keep me positive for the next wee while.

Also saw an angel woman and got my colour aura done.  Think I might be getting a bit obsessed with all of this. Just as well they only come to Aberdeen twice a year!   The angel woman says I've spent far too much of my life trying to please everyone else and worrying about everyone else and have to spend time thinking about myself more.  She also said I was a nun in a past life and have healing and psychic powers!  I've been put on this life to teach (didn't tell her I was a teacher) and the colour woman said as I have an orange/yellow aura, I'm creative, intelligent and philosophical.  Oh yes, I've to paint my bedroom purple or lilac which we've just done.

All in all, very accurate readings. Just hope the baby thing is accurate too.

Back to work tomorrow. Did think about taking a few more days off but already reached various trigger points with my absences so better not.  Gradually feeling better and coming to terms with everything but not sure how I'll be back at work when everyone's asking how holidays were.

Hope you're keeping positive Pegs


----------



## abdncarol

Wow Twinkle that's unbelievable what you were told, it's good that it's given you some hope.  I remember going to see Maureen Smith when I was really at an all time low and hearing that I was going to have a daughter just gave me hope.  Hope your first day back at work wasn't too stressful for you.  
Pegs hope you're hanging in there petal, s nding you lots of     
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Pegs- how's the 2ww?? U surviving. Sending u lots of pma xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Had a really 'down' day today.  Have been doing so well since the miscarriage and think it's all starting to catch up with me.  Just feeling so empty, depressed, jealous, angry...... The list goes on and an on......

Still bleeding on and off which isn't helping although I was told it could take a few weeks.  Might be easier when it stops.  My whole married life has been taken over with trying for a baby and it's getting so tiring now.  That's coming up to 8 years TTC, 9 IVFs and 18 lots of 2ww.  Will still keep going but wondering how long for.  We've got no money and are hugely in debt.  Ooh is so frustrating!!!!

Sorry for the rant.  Just had to get it written down
x


----------



## mommyof2

Big HUGS to you Twinkle!!! Glad you came on here to rant!!!      
Take care!!


xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Quick question. Will post this on both threads.  

Any idea if the councillor at Aberdeen would see me seeing as I'm now with GCRM and not them?  Also, would they charge me a small fortune?  Think I need to speak to someone! The councillor in Glasgow will see me for free for the next few months but don't want to trail all the way down there.
x


----------



## gmac2304

Sorry Twinkle, I can't help with your Q but just wanted to send you some   !!!  I've not been on here much lately, but you are never far from my thoughts...
xxx


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle - just pm you hun re Jayne at ARI....looking forward to see you soon x


----------



## Gwendy

Just another thought....if Jayne not an option. Suppose you see counsellor at Glasgow once or so just to meet and establish trust/rapport then schedule actual telephone counselling sessions thereafter. I have done this before and worked well x


----------



## peglet

well ladies, i'm back at work after 2  weeks leave, into the 2nd of the tww, and my goodness it's been long! spent as much as i can chilling, but to tbe honest, kind of glad to be back.

haven't been sympton watching at all (or at least trying not to ) as know the pessaries can play mind games.

So, bring on the 29th........



Twinkle - if Aberdeen say they will charge, could you not go to you doc and be referred to a counciller? that way it's through the nhs?  Think you are an extremely brave lady xx

Pegs


----------



## twinkle123

Really need to write my 1st year reports and not get distracted on here!  

Pegs - not long until the 29th.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you    Haven't done anything about seeing a councillor yet.  Need to get it organised though.  Not coping too well at the moment!
x


----------



## peglet

Twinkle - stuff reports 

You are allowed to feel rotten you know, you will be going through the grieving process. the worst you can do is to try and hide it, or mask over it.  Allow yourself to morn, you have been through a lot over the past 2 weeks. I do believe time is a healer, but when the pain is so very raw, it can be hard to believe that it will ever go away.  Big hugs to you brave lady xx


----------



## Geordie Lou

hey 

Writing in haste as i'm at work.

Just wanted to say, if you end up looking for a counsellor privately - it's worth checking out the BACP list of approved counsellors. I'm a counsellor myself and the BACP are our regulating body - it is worth checking this out to make sure the person you see is operating soundly.
http://www.bacp.co.uk/

GL xx

/links


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle you rant away, goodness if anyone is allowed to then it's you.  I'm with Peg, you're a very brave lady and we're all right behind you.  I replied on the other thread, I got a leaflet when I left the hospital about miscarriages and there was a number on there for counselling, sorry I don't still have it.  What you've gone through is just unbelievable but I truly do believe that your time will come and after everything you and your husband have gone through you will appreciate that little baby even more.
Pegs good luck petal, will be thinking about you as I'll be away when you do your test to the inlaws.  
Hiya to everyone else xx


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle sending you lots of   thinking of you.

Pegs lots of   for Friday.


----------



## peglet

Well ladies, this is it, one sleep to go, and i'm positvely sh!ting myself! knowing that this is our last ever chance.......

I've been getting off to sleep fine, but finding myself waking around 4am (birds!) and not getting properly back to sleep, but not really thinking _that_ much about it.

finished the pessaries last night (one part of the IVF process i will not miss!)

I'll post as soon as i can tomorrow..... until then..... say a wee "go team peglet" for us 

Pegs


----------



## starrynight

Loads of luck for 2moro pegs i have a good feeling for you        xxx


----------



## Saffa77

go pegs!!!!!!


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

sending oodles of huggs to Twinkle...

Pegs - good luck for tomorrow xxx

AFM - i'm still trying to stay cheery when i know deep down i'm utterly devestated about everything to be perfectly honest... I feel with everything thats happened over the years with health issues..i've been cheated big time.  I'm terrified of ending up bitter and twisted.  I'm too scared to talk to my family and friends about how i feel about it...  My sister is due to get married at the end of August i know deep down she will probably fall pregnant (which will infuriate me as she couldn't look after the twins and my parents have them)...
Its all so ruddy unfair!!

xxx


----------



## Di39

Lots of luck for tomorrow pegs xx


----------



## Mummy30

GO TEAM PEGLET xxxxx


----------



## gmac2304

*xx GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TEAM PEGLET xx*


----------



## jackabean72

Peglet- Go team peglet!! When u find out your BFP 2moro maybe u can name ur baby either william or kate lol. 

Gems- sending u a hug. I can't even imagine how hard it must be for u with all ur health problems. I didn't realise ur mum has ur sisters twins, or does she just look after them a lot? 

Xx


----------



## Lainsy

Lots of luck tomorrow pegs  

Gems   to you.


----------



## twinkle123

Lots of luck Pegs       

Big hugs to you Gems   Life can be so unfair sometimes, can't it?
x


----------



## fionamc

Pegs - wishing you all the very best for tomorrow!   
Gems -      for a natural BFP for you.
Gwendy - time is creeping up for your next treatment too   
Twinkle - have you managed to get anywhere with seeing a counsellor?  Hope they can help you with your feelings over your loss


----------



## peglet

bfp 
Got it at 0530 this am. Away to get a digital just to make sure. Know we are a long way off, and taking little steps. Completely overwhelmed.

Thanks for your support so far.
Pegs. Xx


----------



## Di39

Huge congratulations pegs xx


----------



## Lainsy

Pegs that's brilliant news, so pleased for you


----------



## starrynight

Pegs congrats on you    am so happy for you woohoo. Are you working today?xx


----------



## gmac2304

Woooooo Hoooooo - Go Team Peglet!!!       
Here's to a happy & healthy 8 months...
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Argghhhh gr8 news peglet! Hope the next 8 months are as relaxed as possible xx


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Peglet. So pleased for you     
x


----------



## fionamc

Absolutely delighted for you!  Congratulations on your    !


----------



## Gwendy

Peglet - wonderful wonderful news on your BFP .......Hoorah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Peglet - Ace News !!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

wooooo hoooooo pegs...... BFPPPPPPP yay!!! congrats xx


----------



## Saffa77

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wonderful news only got on now to see and am so happy for you!

Sx


----------



## tissyblue

Brill, brill, brill Peglet - so delighted for you!


CrazyS - how are you getting on? Surviving?


----------



## twinkle123

Horray again Pegs. Sinking in yet?!?   

Just wondering what your thoughts are about my next FET.  Trying to decide if we should go for it straight away with next AF or wait another month.  Are there any for or against reasons for either.  If we want to go for it straight away, I'll need to phone GCRM to let them know so we can get the drugs delivered.  If we wait, then it'll probably be at the start of the school holidays and I'll be less stressed.  But then, it might clash with us being away.  Saying that, it won't be particularly stressful this term.  Oh, decisions!!!

Any thoughts?
x


----------



## tissyblue

You'll know best - go with your gut feel - but I reckon school hols is a better bet?



When you are having treatment, I guess that's when you feel you are actively doing something to influence the outcome, so I think I can understand why you want to start again straight away, but might be less stressful for you if your FET is during the holidays - not that far away.


xxxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Congratulations Peglet xxxxx


----------



## CrazyS

Hello everyone,  I'm sitting at work wishing I was outside in the fab weather.

There's been such a lot going on on this board since the last time I posted.  Excellent news, Peglet, on your BFP - really pleased for you.  

I had my ET last Saturday so now on the dreaded 2WW.  So OTD is 15 May.  

Peglet, I noted your comment about the pessaries - I can't take them as I have a peanut allergy and they contain peanut oil so am on the wonderful   gel!  

I'd love to meet you all - I saw the next meet might be 15th but as I have my OTD that day I'll probably not make that one.  Maybe next time.

Cx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi again CrazyS.  Lots of luck to you on the 2ww    Hopefully be seeing anothe BFP here soon!  Would love to meet you too.  Hopefully next time.  Interesting about the peanut allergy.  I've got a nut allergy (among many other things!) and didn't realise the pessaries had nut oil in them.  I've been itchy down there (sorry TMI!) when using them but didn't question why. Will investigate further!!!
x


----------



## chickadeedee

Oh Pegs, I am so happy for you, sorry it's taken me this long to realise that test day had past!!!! Here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy!

Sorry I've not been around much, been busy with visitors and bike training, thanks to all who have sponsored me, means a lot. We're doing ok, still plodding on with toots situation, the end is a long way of but is in sight    

Hugs to all,

Chick xxx


----------



## CrazyS

twinkle123 said:


> Hi again CrazyS. Lots of luck to you on the 2ww  Hopefully be seeing anothe BFP here soon! Would love to meet you too. Hopefully next time. Interesting about the peanut allergy. I've got a nut allergy (among many other things!) and didn't realise the pessaries had nut oil in them. I've been itchy down there (sorry TMI!) when using them but didn't question why. Will investigate further!!!
> x


Hey Twinkle, Thanks for the . Have you thought anymore about when to do your next tx?

I was given the pessaries and it was only when I got home I realised it contained nuts. I wouldn't normally read the labels on medicines but for some reason I did. Anyway - all worked out. Gel isn't so bad.


----------



## Mummy30

hey all

just come on here quick to say good luck to crazy and hope the 2ww goes by quick.

I really dont like the threads seperated..... but i understand why they are.  We were like one big happy family in the origional threads....


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Mummy30 said:


> hey all
> 
> I really dont like the threads seperated..... but i understand why they are. We were like one big happy family in the origional threads....


i don't like them being seperated either  i love hearing about how everyone is getting on, it doesn't really get to me if you know what i mean xxx


----------



## gmac2304

Mummy30 said:


> I really dont like the threads seperated..... but i understand why they are. We were like one big happy family in the origional threads....


me neither! i understand why they are seperate, but I no likey - feel's like we are 2 separate groups now & i'm scared to post now incase I offend anyone! xxxxxx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Thats how I feel, I've posted on the other one so as not to offend but it don't feel right that were all not one one group.
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

MrsCoops said:


> Mummy30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont like the threads seperated..... but i understand why they are. We were like one big happy family in the origional threads....
> 
> 
> 
> hiyi hunni
> 
> even tho i don't have a child..i would NEVER be offended with anything any of you girlies post...i love hearing about you all... I personally think they should be merged together again xx
> 
> me neither! i understand why they are seperate, but I no likey - feel's like we are 2 separate groups now & i'm scared to post now incase I offend anyone! xxxxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## Mummy30

maybe they should make it 1 again.........  have the other threads on the regions board been seperated too?? maybe they dont know how close we all are in here!!!

probably a new policy across the board tho.


----------



## twinkle123

Just had a quick check and both Edinburgh and Lanarkshire have separate threads too.
Can't stop - desperately trying to finish my 9 classes of reports which we were supposed to be finished yesterday.  Did have them finished but lost an entire class-worth.   
x


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 


it was decided to give all the regions separate threads for tx and bump and babies due to the fact that some ladies were finding all the baby and bump talk upsetting and were becoming reluctant to post 


i know how close you all are and of course you are free to post on whatever thread you like the separate threads are just so that the ladies undergoing tx can have all the support they need without perhaps having to read about bumps and babies news which maybe upsetting for them this way if they dont want to read it they can just avoid that thread all together 


bubs xxxx


----------



## starrynight

I am the same i dont post as much now coz dont wont to say anything to upset anyone. 

Bubs no sign of baby yet?? Do you know if its a boy or girl?

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

starrynight said:


> I am the same i dont post as much now coz dont wont to say anything to upset anyone.
> 
> Bubs no sign of baby yet?? Do you know if its a boy or girl?
> 
> xx


hey sweetheart, i know for me...NONE of you have upset me in anyway..i love hearing all your stories about babies etc, whether they are happy or sad stories.. I always promised myself that i wouldn't let other womens success stories upset me... its not worth the heartache.. xx

i feel that by seperating the threads... its as if the mums to be and mums and women who are TCC have been segregated...not sure if i've worded that correctly.


----------



## CrazyS

Morning ladies - quick question for you all - did anyone else have sleeplessness when taking the prog. pessaries?  That last few nights have been a nightmare: waking up in the middle of the night and not getting back to sleep (and that's with no kids )  I am totally shattered.  TGIF - long lie tomorrow.
cx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

HIyi Crazy

my sleepless nights were mostly due to overthinking about my treatment than the actual medications...  xxx


----------



## Saffa77

hi Crazy

Yes i used to get that heaps when on treatment!  I used to wake up say 3-5am every morning it was so annoying - definately the progesterone - I had to take it for 16 weeks and for those 16 weeks i was always awake for 2 hours during the night was so glad to be off them.

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Crazy i couldnt sleep either but it could have been coz my mind was thinking to much and also i used to get major hot flushes 2. When is ur test date?

Gems how you doing hunnie?

xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

wee update from me...

I'm doing really good today...i'm 'due' to ovulate hopefully in the next few days... so am going for gold and gonna see if i can do this naturally!!  you never know... to be honest i don't even know if i do ovulate..lol!!  So fingers crossed..
I'm in alot of pain with my endo but am on painkillers for it (i was told before when on them it wasn't going to be too much a problem if i did fall pregnant on the, they would deal with it if i did and get me off them)...my last cycle was bang on the 28 days (never really had problems with that)....
I've been trying to keep myself busy... was out last sat for my god daughters birthday..BBQ !!  was rather drunk..lol!!  Kyle say i was flashing my knickers in the kitchen at one point...ooooops.... this is the reason i hardly drink, end up doing rather embaressing things...luckily it was just me, kyle and my best friend and her hubby at that point!!
My best friend, poor girl, knee'd herself on the chin when she was on the trampoline with the kids...bit through her tongue, sprained her neck and has a huge lump under her chin...not pretty!!
Needless to say i will not be drinking again for a while...blame the wine (2 glasses and am away with the fairies), hot weather!!

Thats about it...lol... 

How is everyone else??
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

hey... ohhh bub, just seen you are overdue.... hope all goes well.

Regarding the threads... sorry it was me who started the debate.  for me we were all ONE on the thread IYKWIM, i find now that i dont come into the tx thread as much as i should do.  but thats not to say that ive forgotten the girls going through tx, i cant post anything about my two on here, well at least i feel like i cant.      Not really sure what im trying to say, im waffling lol.  Like i said before, i thought we were all one big happy family and i think we ar emore "seperated" now..............  

Anyway................. moving on....

gemz - keeping everything crossed for you and kyle going it au natural.....  Ive done a fair few flashes in my drunken states before lol, memories of the back of a taxi come "flashing" (no pun intended) back to me!!  DOH!! its all good tho ;-)


----------



## CrazyS

starrynight said:


> Crazy i couldnt sleep either but it could have been coz my mind was thinking to much and also i used to get major hot flushes 2. When is ur test date?
> 
> Gems how you doing hunnie?
> 
> xx


Hi Starry, It's 15 May - v.nervous about how I am going to feel when I wake up on Sunday. Fingers crossed. It's our first time so I know a positive result would be beating the odds but you never know.

Gems, good luck trying (and have fun too eh?) 

Cx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi all. I am on other thread which is very quiet, so thought would pop on here and say hi to everyone. Hope you are all getting on ok whatever stage of tx you are at. X x


----------



## CrazyS

Hello everyone

I started bleeding today - OTD not until Sunday so not looking too hot  .  it feels like is coming.  Left a message at ARI so will wait and see what they say.  I think I will still have to test.

Cx


----------



## tissyblue

Aw no CrazyS. Sending you some     and    that its not AF. Hang in there.


xx


----------



## starrynight

Crazy


----------



## starrynight

Arghh dunno y that happened crazy how u doing today? Could it be implantation bleed lots of women get it. Did the clinic phone u back? Hang in there   .

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Hang in there crazy! Sending u lots of pma xx


----------



## Gwendy

Crazy, as starry says hang in there hun. Thinking of you


----------



## CrazyS

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the lovely messages.  The clinic phoned back yesterday - the nurses were so nice as usual.  I have been bleeding for days (sorry folks TMI) so definitely AF.  I am not  bad today but just want to get the silly test on Sunday out of the way and plan what to do next.  it was my first so more chance of it not working than the miracle happening.

Anyway, you all know, having gone through the same things yourself, that you pick yourself up and get on but the sense of sadness and disappointment is probably always there.  Work has been really busy so, funnily enough, that has really helped.  Never thought I'd say that!

This weekend I persuaded my hubby that we needed a treat so we are going to Gleneagles for a night to get away from town and chill out.

Sorry - lots about me - hope all is well with everyone else.


Cx


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry it hasn't worked out this time Crazy.    The sadness never goes away but it gets easier to cope with.  Hope you enjoy your night away. Take care xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Crazy - You might feel a bit numb right now. Lots of questions but not many answers. 


Just having some time and space for yourselves will be good for you - relax, chill and take care of each other. You have probably talked about little else for weeks now.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Crazy..i'm sorry sweetheart that it hasn';t worked this time xxx

AFM... i had a followup appointment with Hazel yesterday. I had a scan and my cysts have gotten a wee bit bigger so we've decided to have monthly injections to put me into temp menopause for 3-4 months as i've got alot on these next few months with my sisters wedding, decorating flat and getting it on the market and it would be a night being in constant pain with the endo..  I had mentioned about me trying naturally.. Dr hamilton thinks its a waste of time due to the cysts etc and would be near impossible.

BUT.. after them telling me when last cycle failed that it would be 2 years i would have to wait for another donor and the fact i'd gotten used to it.. Hazel said i only have to wait 6 MONTHS... so i'm tickled pink!!  We have one more shot on the NHS so Kyle and me think we should go for it.  Gonna enjoy myself for the next few months and not stress myself out ... as i'd been stressing for 18 months beforehand with previous treatment...  
My bottom has not been much of a problem this last month, thank goodness and i can now try and hold off on getting the surgery.. in the hope that i get lucky this next time.

xxx


----------



## CrazyS

Gems, that's great news that you don't have to wait for 2 years for a donor - the next 6 months will whizz past but at least you can enjoy the next few months meantime (as you say).  I'm going to have some time doing other things and not just injections, scans etc although we'll have our review debrief in a few weeks anyway.

Twinkle - have you had anymore thoughts about what you're doing next?

Tissy - Rory looks really cute in your avatar pic!

Cx


----------



## peglet

Crazy-so sorry your result was not a good one, hope you enjoyed G'Eagles.

Gems - fab fab fab news; have a great summer in preparation for what lies ahead.

Afm - feel like crap, and have done since I got my bfp; tired and constantly feeling spuey; felt a bit with bubble, but nothing like this - scan on 23rd, worse than tww! Not been around much, for no real reason, just wishing the days away....
Pegs xx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhh pegs.... sounds VERY familiar.........


----------



## angelina1976

Hi ladies,

How are you all?  Well remember me....lol

Well... where to start..... not sure what page I belong to as today I got a very nice surprise.... can you guess....

I am going to whisper this.....Its been almost 7 long long years and we did it..  A natural BFP!!! 

just hoping and praying this one sticks.... Please please please send me all your PMA.  Cos I need a lot of it.

Crazy-so sorry your result was not a good one.

Gems - Fantastic news.  So much  better a time scale.

Afm -still in shock.  Just when we least expected it.

I have been for healing with a wonderful lady called Zoe and I was on one month course of meds from Sue Townsend the Homeopath.  Whatever they are they are truly magical.

I am very scared and even scared to post on here but I cant tell anyone.

Angelina xxxx


----------



## abdncarol

Hiya ladies, it's been far too long since I've been on here. 
Pegs I am so sorry I haven't congratulated you on your BFP yet, that is fantastic news and delighted for you!  Yeah and bubbles will make a fab big sister.
Angelina - I am so delighted for you too, I know how hard it was when you lost your baby and now to get a BFP is just fab!!!  
Aw chuffed to bits for you both.
Gems great news about the waiting list not being so long, you go through so much and 2 years would have felt like forever.
Crazy I'm sorry to read your news, it was a lovely idea to go away somewhere special overnight, think it's good to do something like that as it's such a stressful process to go through.
Twinkle you're so brave chummie and keeping yourself positive.  Did you manage to sort out a counsellor?
Hiya to everyone I've missed, sorry.  I'm not so good at keeping up to date on here and it's harder with having to keep the 2 posts separate but always thinking of everybody.
Carol
xxx


----------



## Di39

Angelina -  just sent you an email but wanted to say on here too - huge congratulations xx
Pegs - sounds like it could be twins.
Hi to everyone else.
To everyone else waiting for a BFP just remember that I had twins at ripe old age of 41 so never give up hope.
xx


----------



## jackabean72

angelina- OMG I'm so pleased for you! And a natural BFP too. I will pray that the next 8 months run smoothly and you will finally get ur dream x


----------



## twinkle123

Wow Angelina!!!      So happy for you! Phoning Zoe is on my list of things to do but will definitely make it a priority now.  I did try phoning last week but it went straight on to messages.  Haven't got round to trying again.

Carol - I went to see Jayne the councillor which was good.  Don't feel I get a huge amount of of it but got the chance to talk for an hour and have someone listen.
x


----------



## tissyblue

Angelina - WOW - that's brill news - so pleased for you 


Pegs - hope you are not feeling too ick! 


Twinkle   - its always good to have someone to talk too.


What's the chat with these ladies Zoe and Sue Townsend??


----------



## fionamc

Angelina - that is brilliant news after all this time!  Hope the next 8 months go smoothly.   
Crazy - sorry to hear about your result this time.  Hope the next go gives you your BFP.   
Gemz - great news that you don't hve to wait so long for a donor again; in the meantime, have fun trying naturally!   
Peglet - hope the sickness is easing.    Only 5 more days til your scan - will that be you 7 weeks?
Twinkle - glad you got a chance to talk to somebody else about it all, other than just your DH.    Have you come to any decisions about when to have your next go?   
How are you keeping SNS?  Are you managing to keep the diabetes under control ok?
Hiya to everyone else.


----------



## peglet

Angelina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FANTASTIC NEWS (said is a very quiet voices - promise!)


----------



## Saffa77

Ang - fabulous news - when is your scan?

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

ANG - congrats..... great news x


----------



## Lainsy

Angelina that is magic news, so happy for you  

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning everyone. Just putting off working through my huge list of things to do! Can't be bothered today!
How are you Angelina?  Is the news sinking in yet?   

Fiona - we still don't know when we're going for our FET.  I had a blood test a few days after I got my positive result last time and I had very high white blood count.  Don't know if it had anything to do with the miscarriage but GCRM said it can be quite common in early pregnancy and also because things can get disturbed slightly after EC.  
On the other hand, my GP said it's because I probably had some sort of infection somewhere in my body.  So thinking that it might have affected the pregnancy.

Anyway, after all my waffling - I've had another blood test and my white blood count is back to normal.  So do I go for the transfer with this AF while I know I don't have an infection or wait until the summer holidays?!?    

1st problem is that AF could take forever to show up again. 2nd problem - if we're going for it this month, need to phone and get my drugs organised as AF could show up anytime.  Rubislaw ward said AF could be anything between 4 and 6 weeks after miscarriage and it's now 5 weeks.

Oh decisions.....
x


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle - most importantly is how do you feel within yourself?  If you feel you ready then I say go for it if you feel you need a bit more time than summer holidays.  You said your AF could take a while to come so I would order drugs from clinic and then at least you ready and then you can decide then if you want to do it now or wait?  at least you prepared.  Knowing me i would want to do it now LOL.

Sx


----------



## angelina1976

Hiya ladies, 

Thank you all so so so much.  I really was beginning to give up hope that this day would ever come. It has been a long long long journey this past 7 years. 

Still very early early days and just taking tiny steps. 

Pegs - I am so sorry - I haven't congratulated you on your BFP yet, fantastic news.

I really cannot face a 7 week scan. I can't go back to the clinic.....  Did anyone else feel like that.  If it was even the same room I would be up to 99's and that would not be good for me or the baby.....I am happy to go for a 12 week cos it will be in a different bit of the hospital.  Does this make any sense?

Google Sue Townsend - she is a homeopath and the remedies really do work wonders!  She also can give you remedies for during pregnancy to make it easier and I know someone who is 8 months gone and has found her pregnancy a lot easier and she is feeling better by taking remedies. 

Zoe does angel readings and healing.  I can PM anyone her details.  She has almost been like a counsellor to me and I have been to see her on and off over the past two years.    If you are struggling to keep positive you just need to meet Zoe and she just has a way of listening and explaining and making you feel much more positive.  She does not put pressure on you to come back either.  She said you will know when you need to come back.  I went to see her on Tuesday night for healing.  She kept taking out an angel card that she said was more accurate than a pregnancy test... so I was there Tuesday night and tested on Wednesday morning.  I knew I was late and was ignoring the signs.  I text her to say I was pregnant and she started crying with happiness for us. 

Sorry I am rubbish at personals - plus my head is all over the place - hope you are all fine.

A xxx


----------



## starrynight

Wow i havent been on here in ages.

Pegs good luck for today cant wait to hear your news.

Ang congrats on your    how u feeling?

Gems ya on not having to wait so long for treatment and enjoy urself with dh till the times comes.

Twinkle if i was in ur shoes i would prob want to start tx asap but it all depends on how you are feeling hunnie.

Gwendy not long till you start tx either isnt it?

Am just on quickly dont post much now but always manage time for ** lol Buts its easier to nip on with your phone cant get on here with it can only read and cant type. Not much from me A still not crawling am starting to worry about it now she just sits on her bum and throws herself forward to get something then screams lol.

Hi to everyone i have missed will try and get on later and do a proper post.

xx


----------



## starrynight

Oops sorry i wrote about A on her its a habbit i will go on the other thread later and catch up with everyone else.

xx


----------



## peglet

Afternoon ladies

Just a wee one as on my phone and at my folks house.

Had scan today and both babies have strong heartbeats - yes twins! I burst into tears, we knew that there was always chance by doing 2 embryo transfer but never in a million years did we think that our last ever chance would deliver this result.

We both know we are such a long way away from the journeys end so will still take little steps.  

EDD is 06.01.12 but have been told it will be a few weeks before then.

Sorry no personals.

Pegs xx


----------



## Di39

Congratulations Pegs, thats great news, it brilliant having twins xx


----------



## starrynight

Woooohoooooooo congrats pegs double the fun am so happy for you. You have been so positive the whole way thro you tx so keep it up hunnie bubbles will be a fab big sister. And they will be here round about xmas time.

xx


----------



## fionamc

Woohoo Pegs    !!
Cogratulations and yes, they will likely be born close to Christmas - what a lovely present!!
F needing attention, so need to run. x


----------



## twinkle123

Wow pegs!!!! 2 little bundle of joys! So pleased for you.
Can't stop - spending today and tomorrow making jewellery out of recycled materials for our theme week at school. Bring back the days when we got to take groups to the cinema, ice-skating etc....
x


----------



## jackabean72

Pegs- Huge congratulations! Double joy woohoo. Here's to a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Mummy30

pegs - i just knew it when you said you were more sicky this pregnancy...........  congratulations on your special pregnancy, it will be tough going at times but oh so worth it... oh and extra scans too, i had heaps.... hee hee xx  

congrats too to SNS, read on your ** that youve shared your news now... im guessing youve had your 12 wek scan


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Pegs - amazing news!!!!!!!!!

SNS - yeah did you have your scan ?

Xxx


----------



## angelina1976

Huge congrats pegs!!!! So pleased for you. Has it sunk in yet. 
x


----------



## Saffa77

Pegs YAY YAY YAY so happy for you!!  Hardwork but all worth it - yeah you will get HEAPS of scans!  and plus they tell you the sex too at your 20 week scan if you want to know so dont go private if you want to find out!  so happy for you.

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Pegs that is just fabulous news, congratulations!!!!  Oh so special and must have been so exciting to see those 2 little heartbeats.  big hugs chummie xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Aww Pegs that is just fantastic news for you - a huge CONGRATULATIONS to you !


----------



## tissyblue

Brill, brill, brill Pegs x 2. So pleased for you both


----------



## mommyof2

Congrats Pegs! Here's to a happy healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. Just come off the phone from GCRM and have made a telephone consultation for the 6th June to discuss my next FET. A week and a half away so hoping AF doesn't turn up before then or it'll be too early to start my drugs with that month.  It's now been 6 weeks today since my miscarriage and I was told AF would arrive roughly 4-6 weeks after.  My body is different from everyone elses's so still a chance AF won't arrive until then.   

Been a strange week so far at work but back to normal teaching today.  Spent Monday and Tuesday making jewellery with a group and then selling them on Tuesday afternoon for bottle tops!  Yesterday morning was spent standing at Maud directing children to the toilets as they passed through on their sponsored walk.  Then off to Aden park to supervise them in the afternoon.  Got home early which was a bonus!

Not much else to report.  Still hating my job just now - blah blah blah!!!
x


----------



## fionamc

Aaaahh, but did your group win a trip to St Fergus Twinkle??   
Seriously, hope your AF doesn't show up.  I know how you feel about work, as I was in that position before I had the kids and it is awful.    Also, know from DH all the poo that is going on in education - talks about taking away holidays if there is snow days, taking away the 6 weeks summer holidays!  I mean, do they want people around to teach the kids??!!  The holidays are one of the few benefits to teaching (oh, and the wonderful sense of satisfaction you are bound to get from eduating the next generations   !)


----------



## twinkle123

Fiona - no we didn't win the trip. Take it DH has that to look forward to?   
That's me finished teaching for the day.  Have a huge list of things to do for the rest of today but as usual, managing to put if off!  Maybe pop the kettle on and then take a stroll along to the library for a bit of photocopying. Putting of the heavy-duty, serious stuff until later on!

Anything exciting planned for the weekend anyone?
x


----------



## fionamc

Yeah Twinkle, his group won the prize for using the most recycled stuff (certainly didn't sell the most).  It depends whether a certain person lets him out of the department though.  He'll do anything to get out of school for the day!

No plans here for the weekend - anything we do will need to be cheap or free   .  Easily done if the weather is fine though.  What about you?


----------



## abdncarol

Nothing exciting planned here either, think we're going to take Eva to the Tarves Primary School Fete tomorrow morning, hopefully it will be dry. Then maybe out for lunch and we have some gardening to do (ooohhh the excitement!).  I have a pile of ironing to do so that will be Sunday and hopefully mike can take Eva swimming, think she's over the hand, foot and mouth virus.  
I bashed the car today, totally my fault, so annoying and think it will be pretty expensive to fix.  mike bashed it a while ago so altogether it will cost us over £1000, ooopss.  Hate spending that kind of money on the car so we will have to be living pretty quietly too.
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
Carol
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Carol can you not claim on your insurance?


----------



## abdncarol

Morning, I think our excess for accidental damage is £500 so because it's separate incidents I don't think we'll be able to but Mike is going to have a look.  Just so annoying, it was my stupidness, the Murano is a big car and I just wished it had parking sensors like the Mondeo has.  It has a camera thing on the back but I don't really know what I'm doing with the lines things on it, I'm   .  I was stressed cause Eva was crying and having my lovely Mum out with us is like having another kid with you so she was stressing me too.  Not to worry, as Mike said as long as we're all okay.
x


----------



## Mummy30

yeah he is right.... these things happen dont beat yourself up about it.


----------



## angelina1976

Hey

how are ya,

twinkle -  when do u think you will have your treatment? 

Carol -  as long as you are all fine after your wee bump.  

Asm - have you got time for me being anxious.

I still don't want a 7 week scan.  I can't face the feet clinic or it might be the same room as last time? 
Sometimes they can only find one of my ovaries... They are both there and have never moved! So can anyone understand where I am coming from here? 

Thinking of waiting til 9 weeks and going to babybond.  Yes I have to pay but it is somewhere new.  Have any of you been to babybond on queens gardens? 

Also I have tender chest but it seems to be not so tender past few days? Does it ease up? 

Other than that eating fine, no sickness and just tired. Keep thinking some people get no symptoms and trying to re-assure myself. 

Sorry for a me me me post.  

A xx


----------



## CrazyS

Hello again everyone,

Pegs - just catching up with reading these post - congrats on the twins.  Lovely news - hope you are keeping OK

A76 - congratulations - again belated!

We have our review with Dr H on 28 June.  Seems ages but will come around quickly.

I'm interested in hearing any experiences with immume issues - I feel (self-diagnosis of course) that this may be one of my issues.

Cx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi again Crazy.  I went for immune testing with Dr Gorgy in London 2 years ago but didn't continue with him once I got my results.  He talked about IVIg etc but I got a bit scared about it all.  Saffa on the other thread could tell you more about it.  He also wanted to put me on steroids, clexane, aspirin and high dose folic acid so I said all this to Dr H at Aberdeen and he refused to prescribe any of it.  If you're interested in going down that route, don't expect much from the clinic here.  

After 5 unsuccessful IVFs at Aberdeen, I've since moved to GCRM in Glasgow, was prescribed the drugs and have gone on to have 2 BFP's out of 3 transfers.  Speaks for itself!
x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Here's the latest from me:
Just come off the phone with GCRM for our follow-up consultation.  Still had no AF since miscarriage 7 1/2 weeks ago but was told not to worry about that as they'll do a constructed cycle, probably metformin.  We've still got 2 blasts in the freezer but he wants me to get my thyroid checked first.  Apparently, it's not normally checked until 3 miscarriages but he says there's been lots of trials in America (he's right in to research and new developments - Aberdeen take note!!!!) about that and progesterone.  If my thyroid isn't perfect they can give me some drugs to make it level. Can't decide how I feel about this.  Would be great to finally find out what the problem has been but then there'll be at least 4 weeks of experimenting with drugs trying to find the right level.

He's going to email me the form for getting my blood taken as I'm sure my GP will be awkward and not understand why it's getting done.

He also mentioned getting the chromosones checked and having a look in my womb to check everything's fine. We got karyotype tests done on us a few years ago and they were fine so won't need to bother with that.  Not sure if I've had my womb checked but I had a cervical dilation a few years ago and was asleep so they could have done anything!

Better go.  First day of the new timetable today and I have no classes.  All change tomorrow though!!
x


----------



## Saffa77

twinkle - id say go for it i would rather experiment with getting the thyroid levels and progesterone ( I have heard that progesterone plays a big role and that is what gestone is for ( the bum injections) Dr G picked up that your levels were high so worth asking for more /longer progesterone this time?) checked and then doing a cycle knowing that you have right levels?  

Not long now - it has to happen!!

  

Sx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Twinkle - Fingers crossed they find out more with these tests honey xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Already have an email from GCRM to take to my GP.  What great service!  I've to get my TFTs checked and my TPO status. If I'm TPO positive, then I would require yearly TFTs due to 5% risk of developing hypothyroidism and then would ensure my TSH was <2 in for my FET!!!!!  Google - here I come!   

Saffa - because it's a FET, I would automatically get 12 weeks of 400mg cyclogest.

Need to do some work.....
x


----------



## abdncarol

Hiiya, Twinkle so much of it goes over the top of my head but I just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world, we're all so behind you and wanting the best news ever for you. 
Angelina, you are bound to be so nervous chum, so understandable.  I think you're quite right to wait for a scan if that's what you want, this is your pregnancy and your decision.  I went to a place on I think it was Broomhill Road for a private scan with Eva and they were lovely, in fact the same ladies work there that give you your normal scans at the hospital.  I think I saw Fiona there when I was having it done ).  I didn't have many symptoms at all with Eva, just tiredness at the beginning but no sickness and not really sore boobs.  
xx


----------



## Mummy30

hello 

susan, that all sounds great, ive no idea what TPOs etc are but to have gcrm on your side, if you want to put it like that, and willing to do all these tests is fantastic compared to the service aberdeen were offering you. They sound like they are desperate for you to have this longed for pregnancy and are 100% dedicated to help you.  So many tests but youve got to go for them, youve come so far.  Keep us posted.


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle good luck with your tests am not sure what they all mean either did the doc in london try to get you to take anything on top of the tx when u saw him?. I got my thyroid checked when i was at the aberdeen clinic twice before i started the ivf side and after my m/c mine was just on the normal level i think i think the 2nd time i got it done was coz they thought mine was either under/over cant mind what 1 but was coz of my weight. Also i waited a good few wk for af after my m/c but then that could be coz i have pcos on top of that.

Angelina how u doing?

Pegs how u feeling? U still in shock?

Gems anymore drunken nites out lol

Gwendy u ok?

Not much personals coz i forgot i was on this thread will try n get on the other 1 when i have more time.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

I've no idea what it all means either!  Just copied it straight from my email from them! Can't believe how many tests there are that I was never told about!

Starry - the doctor in London suggested I take clexane, steroids, aspirin and high dose folic acid which I take with GCRM.  He also talked about IVIg but think that was all.  I'm not really surprised that AF is taking ages.  It's all over the place at the best of times so this is quite normal for me!   

Will phone my GP tomorrow or Wednesday and make an appointment to get blood taken.
x


----------



## peglet

Hi Y'all

not actually sure which bit I should be writing on now, but if you don't mind i'll just stay here for a wee bit longer (infact i'm not sure we are not one, like the ninewells rollercoaster thread, which has starters, people in treament, and sucessful results - but hey ho)

Nowt knew with me, just plodding on, still really tired, and have got some kind of phobia about toilets - as soon as i'm in one i start wrenching!

No date through for my scan - so just lying low.......

Twinkle sounds like you are ready to rock and roll again. Wishing you all the luck in world!!!!

Pegs


----------



## jackabean72

Howdy

I put a big post on the other board however I wanted to drop past here

Peglet - I know you aren't ready to move to the other board yet so how are you feeling? When is the scan?

Angelina - Again I know you want to remain on this board for now - Have you been for your scan at babybond yet? I'm sure it's still very scary for you.

Twinkle - What stage are you at the moment? sending you lots of   

Gems - Are you still trying naturally? Sorry if you have already said....I couldn't remember.

Hello to anyone i've missed.

Sending everyone who is going through tx or ttc naturally lots of    and   

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Jacka - I'm going for blood tests on Friday to check out my thyroid.  If they're fine, then I'll be going for my medicated FET with next AF.  If something shows up (maybe an explanation for all my failed cycles?!?) then the doctor from GCRM wants to give me extra medication to get it below 2 before my transfer.  A normal range is apparently 0-5 but tests have shown recently that there's a much better chance if it's below 2.  So that's me.  

Other than that, counting down to the school holidays.  Only 2 1/2 weeks...........  Got the primary 7's up this week for induction days so see a few extra classes tomorrow.  Can't say I've thought about what to do with them yet.  Maybe I should get off here and decide!
x


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - If it is your thyroid would that explain a few things? So will your next TX be when you are on holidays?  That would be good, help you to relax as much as you can without being at school   .

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hey all, peglet, im guessing that your special pregnancy is the reason you're not going to TT anymore


----------



## chickadeedee

I was thinking the same ;-)


----------



## peglet

Exactly.....

As much as I'd love to have seen the boys, I just think it would have knackered me...... to stand (as we were standing) for such a long time, with no prospect of going to the loo..... I'm usually bedded by 2200hrs the noo, gonna miss my gilrie night away (there was 8 of us) but so glad i've managed to sort everything, only losing £10 on the train ticket.

Scan 28th June (feel so long away); by then i'll just be shy of 13 weeks


----------



## abdncarol

Oh not too long to go for the scan Pegs, how exciting chum.  I was shattered when I was pregnant with Eva for the first 3 months and that was just having one baby and not having a little bubbles to take care of. x


----------



## Mummy30

nae long pegs x


----------



## CrazyS

Hello everyone

Could I ask some advice?  After my BFN I've had 2 AFs (which were pretty much regular as is normal for me) but I am convinced that I am not ovulating (I have one of those fertility monitors.  Did anyone else experience anything like this after a negative cycle.  We have our debrief on 28 June so I will be able to ask then but just wondering if anyone else went through something similar.

Preparing myself for another rainy weekend   but looking forward to Wimbledon starting and of course TT next week.

Cx


----------



## gmac2304

For those of you who dont know, we have merged the threads back into one (_sorry Volunteers..._) - this way to your new home!









http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265483.0

feel free to still post on here if u wish though...we dont mind!

xx

p.s. cheers Carol for setting up the new thread!


----------



## jackabean72

I posted on here then saw the new thread so copied over xx


----------



## Mummy30

haha so rebelious arent we!!


----------



## bubblicous

ladies please read the following guidelines http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Feel rather discriminated against at having to post in 2 separate posts..lol... never mind!  I do not belong in the preggers thread..  I hate us not being able to post in one thread... but its the rules i suppose!!

Well i've had a very busy few months...and i got some news on Friday..i'm getting surgery in September!!  Its the big one!!  and i'm pooping myself...  means i will be off work up to 6 months recovering BUT it should be worth it..  I will have 8" cut on abdomen and a bigger bottom hole...lol...which takes ages to heal as it doesn't get stiched up..NICE!!
My surgeon doesn't want to remove my uterus now as he thinks after discussing with the fertility clinic they can MAYBE harvest my own eggs - if there are any and he thinks i should have a good chance of becomming pregnant once he's cleaned up my insides while doing my 'barbie butt' operation!!

Its alot to take in but i have to have it so....heres hoping i don't wake up without a womb..

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

ok.... so this is the tx thread.  so... i wll not post anything about my kids.    So, im guessing that the lovely ladies in the tx thread wont be in the parenting thread because its got baby talk... so tx ladies, go to ** to find the twins stories!!!! (thats me speaking ironically)      you cant win.    It is a shame as im sure that we are all friends outwith FF and if anyone had a problem they would openly discuss it and tell the others.  These new rules came in cause others complained, but the others i bet have never met in person or get on as close as we all do. 

I will abide by the rules as life is about rules but its not to say i agree with them, its contradictive for those who are as close as we all are.  It simply doesnt work for people like us, but i can see it working in a general area. We are not "tx ladies and mums" we are one and we always have been.  

Never mind, ill shut up.

Anyway... gems - such a big op for you but sounds as if it will eventually make your life easier. x


----------



## angelina1976

Hey

carol - worth a try... 

Well who complained? Cos it was none of us.  One thread is much easier to follow??

Any suggestions how we can have one thread and what we can call it?? Why were we able to have one page for best part of two years  

Gems - can understand you will be really nervous.  

Angela xx


----------



## starrynight

Gems hunnie i    that the op is successfull and will lead to a preganancy and am sure it will am sure its for the best you getting it done and will hopefully stop some of the pain you are in just now i understand you be nervous i would be 2 with any kind of op but think positive..xx

I also agree with mummy30 i find it hard enough to post on 1 thread sometimes never mind with 2 and am getting confused of what 1 i am on and am speaking about A. Girls if anyone wants we can make a locked page on ** where no1 can see it apart from us and you can all talk on chat togethor and its totally private i only know about it coz my mum is on a adoption 1 and only member can get on the page. What do you think girls? I just thought coz we are all on ** anyway and we can all keep in touch even more on there? 

xx


----------



## starrynight

Angelina how u doing hunnie? How many wks are you now?

xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hi ya

9 wks today (scared to say out loud).  Feeling mostly fine but some days feels like I have a horrendous hangover with the nausea.  Not complaining though. 

Am sat waiting for dfs to deliver my sofa - hurry up!! 

That ******** page sounds like a great idea - FF will lose us at this rate - only thing is newbies will not find us and miss out on the experience of all those who have struggled and been lucky and successful in their quest to become mums?  Us awaiting transfer girls need the support of the success stories??

A xx


----------



## starrynight

Wow 9wks your doing great and sickness a good thing lol Have you booked a private scan? Yea i just looked how the group thing works and its under secret so no1 will know about it on our ** if you know what i mean but offcourse other ladies that join here will be more than welcome to join it and i would hope we can still be here to support ladies going thro all tx and pregnancy and after oreg as that can be a tough time 2 but sometimes to be honest i dont post as much coz i get slightly paranoid of who is reading that we dont know about lol But am finding the 2 threads hard to keep up with and am now worried about what i say.

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Starry that's a great idea as I know some ladies don't want other friends to know about treatment, etc, which is absolutely fine of course so a private page on ******** would be ideal.  I know some of my friends have done it before so can ask if you struggle.  
Gems, that is such a big operation for you to go through petal but if it improves things for you and wow if you could have a baby that would be just fantastic.  
Angelina, have you looked at the website babycentre.co.uk, I joined their birthclub and it's great, have made lots of friends over the computer and it's great to see the little ones on ******** all round about Eva's age.  
Carol
xx


----------



## gmac2304

helllllloooooooooooooo girlies! how are we all? busy on here today eh 

right, i am on the TX thread yeh? but I'm not having TX - doesnt mean I dont want to speak to the girls who are having TX...so what do I do?   I can understand why they are doing what they are doing, but SURELY we can have a separate thread for ANYONE & EVERYONE to post on SHOULD THEY SO DESIRE?!?!?! I'm sorry but this is getting out of hand, and it just more proof that the world has gone PC mad...  we had a combined thread for years before they were split, and since then, the Aberdeen threads have died a slow & painful death...

the point I am trying to make is, *for all the Volunteers out there*, 'we're' (I say we, 'coz I think we're all of the same opinion) not asking for the TX thread & Baby thread to be closed, just asking for us to have a separate Aberdeen Daily Chit Chat thread (_like the one that Carol opened the other day_) where us girls can chat about babies, TX, infertility, or what we're having for tea that day without fear of reprisal?!?!? surely thats not too much to ask the other threads can be left for those Aberdeen ladies that want to post on the individual boards should they so wish...

if this isn't possible, I think we'll find that the boards will continue to stay quiet, and any new ladies looking for some help & advise might not get a reply as quick or as helpful as she might once have done...

nothing else to say on this matter. Volunteers, I hope you're listening...

hold your chins & tits high ladies,
Gillian xx

and why is the word M O D being automatically changed to Volunteers on here now


----------



## gmac2304

*Gems* - great news about ur op honey! fingers crossed this is the start of your new & improved life - complete with a little baby bubba!!!   

*Angelina* - 9 weeks!!! WoW... so glad ur feeling sick (_in the nicest possible way of course!!!_) hope ur sofa arrives soon!

not posting on the other thread aswell, so just a big  to the 'other' ladies out there! thinking of you all as always...  xxx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Wowzer gems !!  Hope it all goes well and you heal quickly honey.....

Angelina - I used to feel like I had the hangover from hell which was a good sign but hacked off as I felt I had everyone else's hangover lol

I can't keep up with all these threads now and scared I post to the wrong one, really don't want to upset anyone.... 

Most of my updates will be on ** too, like Mummy says PM me if your not on mine.

Take Care everyone.

Ps - Gillian your parting comment 'hold your chins & tits high ladies' actually made me laught out loud !!  

xxx


----------



## Lainsy

MrsCoops I was going to say the same - can the pregnancy and baby one not just be changed to daily chat? That way we have this treatment thread for no pregnancy / baby talk and the other one we can all discuss anything we want, like we used to. Calling it pregnancy baby is bound to put folk off posting  . Anyway can't type fast on my phone and busy at work so back to it!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all.
Oh so much chatting today!!! Sorry can't join in much but this having to work thing just gets in the way!  Having to stay at work until stupid o'clock for the prizegiving as I've got pupils singing, playing etc.  Will be back on at 3.30pm to read back on all the posts.

Only news from me - my thyroid tests came back as satisfactory so I won't need to wait longer getting them sorted before my FET.  Also still to explanation for my failure to do something natural like get pregnant!   
x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just to put my 2 pence worth in, I agree if wecannot have a general chat thread for those who arecomfortable to use then a private ** page for chat sounds good!


----------



## Mummy30

HAHAHAHAHAHA mrscoops, that is genius!!!  chins and tits up, im still giggling away! couldnt have put it better myself, i think thats what i was trying to say but couldnt get the words out!!  oh and sorry, i think i wrote volunteers before as i couldnt think of what they were called. doh!  

We shall not we shall not be moved! haha

good idea starry!!!  id join x

twinkle - glad all is well with your thyroid... are they scratching their heads now?


----------



## starrynight

Pahaha chins and tits..... Love it. I have deleted my post from ** coz i have other friends emailing me asking what ff is and i dont want to tell them. 

xx


----------



## Mummy30

STARRY, if you want to do a big FF shout do it via pm on ** much safer!  folk are so nosey eh!!


----------



## starrynight

I know and one of them was sum1 thats never spks!! The cheek of it well she just got ignored lol Peeps let me know if you want me to make a ** page il wait till people agree before doing anything.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

i think a ** page is a good idea but should we wait and see if we are allowed to reinstate our chit chat thread first?


----------



## starrynight

Yeah thats fine with me.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Just on quickly as madam won't be quiet for long -

I agree wait and see if we get our chit chat back but if not just do a ** page Starry and let people join the page if they want to.

Back on again later to catch up with people xx


----------



## bubblicous

ladies 


i hope you understand im only following the rules i will ask if you can have one thread for chat which you can all use but i imagine you will be told your not allowed to do pregnancy chat on it 


also can i just point out a couple of ladies who use this thread did ask for the split so the decison wasnt made because people you dont know were asking 


i will go and find out now about reinstating the thread


----------



## abdncarol

Bubb, we totally understand that it isn't down to you and you just have to follow the rules.  Hope your lovely new addition is doing well.
We all understand if someone does want to keep the threads separate to discuss treatment and pregnancy but sometimes we're just wanting to have day to day chat about anything and everything and it's so hard to keep track on both posts.  I'm happy to just stick to ******** but like other girls said it would be a shame for new people joining from Aberdeenshire who are looking for advice.
Big hugs for everyone.  Eva just out of the bath so bedtime then Mummy going to have a long soak in the bath with magazines and a glass of wine....bliss!
Carol
xx


----------



## angelina1976

Bubb, I second what carol said - we totally understand that it isn't down to you and you just have to follow the rules. I've not posted as much as I did two years or so ago but that was cos I was staying off the Internet - or trying to.....

Private scan a week on saturday! at Milne clinic.  So Please send all your love and pma vibes my way that day cos I will need it.  

Carol - yeah Ive been on bc birth club lurking at the moment. 

A xx


----------



## starrynight

Bubs we know it aint ur fault hunnie you just doing ur job. Ok i didnt realise that it was a couple of girls on here that asked for it to be changed am thinking now maybe we should just leave it the way things are then and just have a daily chat thread. 

Angelina      for sat everything will be fine.

Carol enjoy ur bath thats A just down aswell so time for me to relax lol

xx


----------



## Mummy30

oh no.... girls, sorry  for moaning and hope ive not offended anyone.  Bubs, you are only doing your job, please dont take it personally.  sorry.


----------



## abdncarol

Mummy I'm sure you haven't upset anyone at all petal.  Angelina sending you so much love and luck for your scan next Saturday, lots and lots of PMA.
Right away to read the papers in bed, going to bed with wet hair is never a good look for Mrs Brown.....look out Worzel Gummidge tomorrow morning, hope the postie doesn't have any packages for me to sign for!!
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh not long until your scan Angelina. Bet you're excited (and nervous I would think!)

Bubb - don't worry. You're only doing your job and you have to follow the rules!

That's me not long home from work.  Been a long day but on the countdown to the summer holidays.  Only 7 more teaching days as I'll be off next Wednesday for the miscarriage memorial service at the crem.  Can't say I'm looking forward to it!
x


----------



## bubblicous

ladies

im not taking it personally i understand totally i have been looking after you all for over a year now and i know how close you all are 

what we have decided to do is to give you a daily general chat thread which can be used for treatment support too and you can post updates on how you and your lo and bumps are getting on but if you require support in pregnancy or parenting (ie what equipment to but or chat about health visitors etc etc) then we ask that those things be posted on the parenting and pregnancy thread

i hope this is ok with everyone

your new general chat thread is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265876.new#new

bubs


----------



## abdncarol

that's perfect,thanks bubs x


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks bubbs   
x


----------



## gmac2304

thanks again Bubbs...
xx


----------



## Mummy30

woo hoo cheers x


----------



## peglet

Hi Ladies

Angelina - hope everything has gone ok with your scan 

I have my 12 week scan (although nearly 13 weeks) today at 1415 - getting a nuchal fold scan too which is seemingly standard.  So, anxious, nervous, excited all the normal emotions running through me.......

Will update as soon as I can but will probably be tomorrow.  Also, not sure if we'll announce on ** just yet, there are a few 'special' people we want to tell first, and don't want ** drums to beat to them first.....

Pegs


----------



## abdncarol

Pegs best of luck petal, be thinking about you, so exciting!!  Totally understand re ********, you announce it when you're good and ready, it's just lovely that you can come on here and speak about those special bundles you're growing.  
Angelina I think it's this Saturday that's your scan, hope you're doing okay this week, be exciting for you too.  
Carol
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Pegs- so excited for you!! Sending lots of good baby vibes....double the vibes lol. 

Angelica- how did your scan go?

Xx


----------



## angelina1976

Hey

how are ya?  Still lurking but trying to stay off the Internet so I don't read too much. 

Pegs- Sending lots of pma.  Can't wait to hear.

Mummy30 - how amazing were take that.  You had a good  view. 

Asm - scan is this coming Saturday at 2.15.  Still scared and all emotions rolled in to one. 

Can you tell me - when you get a scan at say ten weeks does baby show up in a matter of seconds? I will be 10+5? I won't be able to look.  

Got date through for 12 week nhs scan on 13 July.

Any tips or advice welcome.  I know I need a full bladder.  How full? Almost bursting?

A xx 

  

Xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi 

pegs - hope all is well today x
ang - i never went to a scan with a full bladder and they told me it wasnt necessary.  I had an early scan at about 8 weeks and they could clearly and easliy see the babies on the screen with the hearts flickering away nicely so at 10 weeks im sure they will see bubba immediately! Try to relax, im sure all will  be fine x


----------



## Saffa77

Pegs - ooooooo how exciting they will be a nice big size now all the best and cant wait to hear!

ang - yeah at 10 weeks they will be able to see the baby easily i had a scan at 8 weeks and you could see the baba and tiny limbs already growing so at 10 weeks you can see baby already well. all the best for your scan too am thinking of both of you and cant wait to hear!  Ang very well done for waiting until now!  how you been feeling both of you?

I am in Portugal for a week DP had said to go take a break for a week and also cos we moving to NZ in october this will be the last time i spend one to one time with my parents am loving the well needed break but am missing boys like mad!  we been skyping everyday and poor D has flu!  my dp has been great with them!  I owe him big.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all
Can't stop - being shouted to come down as my tea's ready!

Just have one quick question - what do you wear to a early miscarried babies memorial service?  Going tomorrow at the crem.  Is it formal black, colourful, casual?!? I suppose it doesn't really matter but any opinions?
x


----------



## chickadeedee

Can't stop either but Twinkle....     and I'd say whatever you feel comfortable in. Hope it goes as well as these things ever can xxx


----------



## starrynight

Cant really stop either have a major sore head prob stress of not being able to find a dress for a wedding on sat!! Gonna try dundee 2moro.

Angelina if u look at my scans under baby u will see the 1 i got at 10wks i never needed a full bladder for scans if it was i was told to empty it but cud be coz am so skinny.

Pegs oh how exciting cant wait to here ur news.

Saffa enjoy ur holiday oh and long lies lol bet u missing boys loads tho when u back?

Twinkle am not sure either   

Sorry not much personals hi to everyone i have missed

xx


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle - if it was me, id go casual, with a splash of black. How about a nice dress suit with a dark scarf?  xx

saffa - huh, portugal, just you, no dp, no kids. OMG...... one word..... BLISS!!  i cant imagine how much you are missing them all tho, my 2 nights away from my lot was bad enough. You deserve your break.

pegs = how was it?


----------



## abdncarol

Pegs dying to hear how you got on.
Twinkle how was it?  So sad I'm sure but it's so nice to be remembering your little one in such a special way, big hugs xx
Safia, I'm with Mommy, how bliss would it be to be having some time on your own, without anyone waking you up each morning.  In saying that I'd be the same, missing Eva loads.  Sure they are loving having daddy time, hope D is much better soon, poor boy.
Big hugs to everyone xx


----------



## starrynight

Aaaaaaaargh any1 got any tips on why A screams everynight i put her in cot she is still up now i try leaving her to cry and checking her every 5 mins lasted for a hr and now downstairs with me. She only started this a week ago but she is shattered.

xx


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - hope tomorrow goes as well as it can and is a lovely way of remembering your baby.  Personally, if it was me, I would just wear what my usual clothes (but something I especiall liked) and not be wearing black but it is your choice and whatever you feel comfortable with.

Pegs - hope you got some lovely photos of your babies and everything is looking good.

Angelina - hope you have a lovely scan on Sat and like the others, I never hadd a full bladder for scans.  I once had to have a full bladder, fairly sure for ET and it was blinking awful.  Thought I was going to wet myself.

Saffa - lucky you.  Have a great holiday and hope D is feeling better soon.

Starry - sorry, no idea why A is screaming.  Only know that F sometimes goes through phases of that.  Only thing I can think of is teeth and I am sure you have aready considered that option.  F is having an unsettled night too and have aready boobed her back to sleep twice.  I only bring her downstairs again as a very last resort but sometimes there is no other option.  Is she still having a decent daytime sleep/s.  Could she be overtired?  Sometimes I find that makes F hard to settle.  On the other hand, E was begging to go to bed at 7pm tonight! 

All ok here.  Touch wood, we have not been back to RACH again.  Had a good weekend away at Ardeonaig on Loch Tay for the REACH charity.  Nice to meet other kids with upper limb deficiencies.  Running around in the peeing rain doing archery, assault courses and finding 3 different types of pine cone doesn't fill me with joy but it was surprisingly good fun!  Suffering now with multiple x 100 midge bites all over my arms and legs but hey ho, I will take insect repellent next year!  Kids were annoyed by the midges/mossies but didn't suffer from the bites.  Some kind person gave E a shot of her over the head mossie net and it was quite funny when he tried to eat and drink through it!  Wish I'd taken a pic.


----------



## peglet

Morning Ladies

Twinkle - don't know if you'll read this before you go, but i'd wear conservative, with perhaps a bright scarf or even a flower - like a button hole (I saw this once at a funeral and thought it was lovely).  I'm sure it doensn't matter; thinking of you today    

Ang - I went yesterday with a full bladder (great when they are running late with scans!) first scan was with a full bladder 2nd scan was empty - made no difference with result.  Tell them you are nervous and don't want to see the screen until you know it's good to do so, i did that at ARU; and they moved the screen so I couldn't see..... You'll be fine! your symptoms are telling you so!!!  

AFM - well ladies ticker at the bottom tells it all. Everything went well yesterday - saw our 2 babies wriggling around. Still can't believe it is happening. So i shall migrate to the other place, but without first by thanking you all for your continued support and messages, they mean so much during these times, you have know idea what the support means to me. xx

Pegs


----------



## abdncarol

Just a quickie as trying to book car into airport, book hired car etc for the weekend.  Just wanted to say a HUGE, MASSIVE congratulations to pegs again, so glad the scan went well petal, 2 babies, how exciting and special.  Big hugs
twinkle good luck today petal, thinking of you xx


----------



## angelina1976

Just a quickie for me too as I am at work and on here spying....

What a nice day today - nice to see the sun.

Twinkle - Thinking about you today.

Peg - huge congratulations, so glad the scan went well and thanks for the tips.  How exciting - bet you cant wait to tell the world the news! Woo hoo.  

girls - thanks for the tips and experience and well wishes.  I need it. 

This week is dragging.... Saturday morning will probably drag as well... I woke up at 6 am wide awake today.  Something tells me this whole week might be like that for me... Very early starts and unable to get back to sleep cos my brain is ticking over things....

A  
x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Angelina, it's understandable that you're so nervous petal, I used to be a wreck before every scan and like I told you I didn't ever look until Mike confirmed everything was okay.  I cried at every scan with Eva and I had lots!!  I'll be thinking about you on Saturday and I'm sending you lots of calming hugs before then xx


----------



## jackabean72

Just a quick one from me too

Twinkle - thinking about you today (hugs)

Ang- good luck for ur scan on sat, I'm at a wedding this weekend in the scottish borders however I will be on at some point to check your good news. 

Pegs- woohoo so excited for you!! Two bubbas....are you telling your family now?

starry- I have no idea what's waking A but tend to agree with fiona that it might be teeth?

Fiona- so good to hear you have been incident free hopefully it continues fingers x

Sorry I don't have time for anyone else is such a rush to get organised for going away I've not even bought a dress yet lol. Heading in to town now then we leave in the morning arggghhh xx


----------



## CrazyS

Twinkle - hope things went ok today.  How are you?


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
A very emotional day here!   Went to the miscarried babies memorial service today.  Never seen so many women crying, sniffing and rummaging about for tissues at once before! Such a lovely service though.  Because it was the summer service, it was all focused round rainbows and how the baby angels are up above there. Will never look at a rainbow in the same way again!  Even the music they were playing in the background was getting to me - Somewhere over the rainbow, I can sing a rainbow.  Crying to Twinkle Twinkle Little Star - that's a first! 

Felt a bit guilty after because I was thinking about the other couples there.  While I'm sad about them also losing their little ones, couldn't help but thinking that it probably didn't take them 8 years to get to that stage and are quite likely to get pregnancy soon again.  Shouldn't think like that because I've no idea what their stories are and what pain they've gone through.   

Glad I went though.  Went out for our lunch afterwards and a spot of cheering up shopping.

Back to work tomorrow but only 2 days to go until the holidays. Well and truly ready for them this year.

Sorry it's a bit of a 'me' post.
x


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Twinkle, definitely a me post considering it's posted 3 times ;o).  I bet it was really emotional today and such a lovely thing to go to, I'd be in floods of tears too for sure.  Somewhere Over the Rainbow (especially the Eva Cassidy version) makes me think of my niece that died at 9 weeks old and of my two little ones, as think that's where they are, waiting for us.  Sappy but true.  Totally understand you thinking that way re waiting 8 years for your little one and we're all right behind you and want this next treatment to work for you, really want your dreams to come true petal.  Sending big hugs and you look forward to that long needed holiday, no getting up for work, yippee!!  
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Don't know what's going on with my computer Carol!  Didn't ask it to post the same message 3 times!!!!!!!!!!! Have now deleted the other ones.
x


----------



## abdncarol

I knew you wouldn't have chummie, only teasing.  Have a nice evening, I'm busy ironing, boring but catching up on my trashy telly at the same time, got about 20 episodes of Loose Woman on Sky+, sad but true.  Lots to be deleted to make room for more trash ) x


----------



## Saffa77

twinkle     felt sad reading your post - really hope your day comes soon!

Pegs - yay well done for todays scan fantastic!  are you ready for 2??!  LOL - are you going to find out what you having or keeping it as a surprise?

Hi to all else

Ang - cant wait to hear your news on Saturday and can just imagine how nervous you must be i always felt like that at every scan!

Hi to all else missing my boys but enjoying the sunshine etc feeling a bit achey with my afs lately so think my endometriosis is back with a vengeance aaaaaaaaargh CANNOT afford another operation anytime soon!  really hope its not the endo im feeling as feeling like a pulling achey sensation on my right ovary area and that is the only ovary i have is the right one so suspecting maybe cysts really hope not!!!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Saffa - glad you're enjoying the sunshine but not so good about the endometriosis. Can imagine you must be missing your boys massively. 

Carol - I'm with you about Loose Women.  That's one of the best bits about when I'm on holiday (which is only 2 more days by the way!!!)   

Feeling exhausted so think it might be an early night for me. My face is still hot and nippy from all the crying earlier on.  Feel like I've got a cold and sore throat coming on just in time for the holidays. Typical!


----------



## Mummy30

just coming on here to send twinkle lots of hugs xx


----------



## fionamc

Angelina - hope you have had wonderful news today   xx


----------



## angelina1976

On very very quickly....  It's good news!!!!  We saw our baby wriggling and waving!!  Edd 30/1/12.  We feel like we have won the lottery.  I cried. 

A xx


----------



## Di39

Angelina - fantastic news, congratulations to you and dh.  Now try to relax and enjoy rest of your pregnancy

xxx


----------



## abdncarol

aw just fantastic news, so delighted for you both, not long til your next scan either and you'll see your precious baby again.  That's made my day xx


----------



## jackabean72

Ang- what fantastic news!! I'm so pleased for you and your dh. Its better than the lottery  xx


----------



## Saffa77

Ang YEaH BABY! so stoked for you! Yeah u will see bean again in a week or so!  Bet u are so giddy!  U go out and have a good meal to celebrate!!! Bring it on it so is better than the lottery!  What a way to start next year bring on the countdown to maternity leave WAHOO!!!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Ang!  So pleased for you.
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

fantastic news ang..... xx


----------



## fionamc

Angelina - Been out all day and just got on to check for your news now - absolutely delighted to hear your news.  Try to enjoy the next 7 months as it is a special time. xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Angelina sorry just on now but huge congrats to you, so so chuffed for you.  Hope you can now relax and enjoy every minute of being pregnant


----------



## peglet

ANGELINA!!!

    FANBLOODYTASTIC!!!    

So happy for you and DH! Congratulations!!!!

Pegs


----------



## Lainsy

Pegs so sorry just realised I forgot to congratulate you on your scan too!  Brill news for you. Hope your keeping fine.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone. Not much to say at the moment but just thought I'd update on what stage I'm at.  Waiting for AF and then it'll be 2 weeks until my next FET.  We've got 2 blasts frozen so happy enough with that.  Not really concerned about them thawing (although pretty sure I'll be panicking about it when the time comes!) as GCRM seem to have a much better thaw rate.

No idea when AF will arrive.  My last one was 8 weeks after my miscarriage so it's anyone's guess!  This is now 28 days since the last once so in a normal person, it would be today but who knows!  I'm kind of hoping it'll hang on until next week because ET would then land the week after we come back from the Black Isle. Would rather not have to give up a day to go from there to Glasgow for ET but if will if I need to.  Really don't want to have to wait another month and then have the complications of being back at work.   

Anyway, still sitting here in my PJs.  Need to go and have a shower and hopefully sit outside in the warm, sunny day.  Wishful thinking I think!
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Angelina - Massive congratulations honey !!!  Soooo chuffed for you xx


----------



## twinkle123

AF is here today so all go for my FET.  Just waiting for GCRM to phone back with my instructions.  Away tomorrow for a week so will mean trailing needles, tablets, sharps bin etc with me but we'll have the car so can leave it all in there.
x


----------



## Mummy30

fingers crossed xxxxx  relax whilst you are away.... glad there is no stress with school just now for you.  wishing you all the luck in the world with your FET x


----------



## Mojo72

Hi,
I am new to all of this and feeling quite overwhelmed  
I am about to start tx at Aberdeen Fertility Clinic. I start DR on 10th August if AF comes as planned, with EC scheduled for the week beginning 12th September. Would appreciate any help, advice or support from anyone going through ICSI now or having done so before


----------



## Mummy30

hi and welcome mojo

youve come to the right place for lots of support and friends 

we had icsi which resulted in my wonderful gorgeous twin babies, now 2 years old.    Everyone will have lots of different advice for you and mine would be basically to relax as much as you can, trust the nurses there, go with what they suggest, and always think positively but realistically.  

You will be DR around the time that i did, i had a lovely relaxing holiday beforehand which i think helped me to prepare for the tx.  i found it all relatively straightforward but im one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Saffa77

twinkle yes please take this holiday and relax as much as you can!!  So glad you dont have school either!  PHEW!  have everything crossed for you.


Mojo welcome ask as many questions as you want/need.  I did DE icsi and got pregnant with twin boys who are now 9 months old.  I have treatement at ARI with my own eggs but never produced any so had to have donor egg.  All the best of luck.  Nurses are lovely there.


Sx


----------



## Mojo72

Hi Mummy30 and Saffa77,
Thank you for your kind replies. I will definitely be taking you up on your offer of asking questions! 
Hopefully not so many to scare you  .
I agree about the nurses at ARI being lovely and so far very supportive.
It was great to hear that you both got positive outcomes and both got twins!
I hope the luck rubs off on me too  .


----------



## Lainsy

Welcome Mojo72 - only advice I would have is the same as the others - relax as much as you can.  Good luck, hopefully you will have good news to share with us in the not too distant future


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls

Twinkle loads of luck for your tx and enjoy ur holidays.xx

Mojo welcome and good luck with your tx everyone at the clinic is lovely i cant fault them am hoping 2 be back there next year.

xx


----------



## Mojo72

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for your replies. You all seem to have had positive experiences at Aberdeen Fertility Clinic which is very reassuring.
I know I should relax and not worry so much about my tx, but when you have never been through something you want to find out as much as possible about it. This week I'm waiting for AF, then it will be all systems go!
We are off on holiday on Friday (first foreign holiday for 4 years, as we kept delaying it in case the hospital said we were ready to start tx). I'm really looking forward to it and should be doing my ironing and preparing what I am taking on holiday with us but find reading everyone's stories on this site addictive. I only intended to check the site for 20mins, that was 2 hours ago


----------



## angelina1976

Twinkle - Enjoy ur hols.  sending you pma for your tx  xx

Mojo - welcome and good luck with your treatment. Everyone at the clinic is lovely.  A good holiday is just what you need before treatment begins.

A xx


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies

Just thought I'd pop on here to wish Twinkle all the PMA for her tx.

Mojo - I also had success first time with ICSI and we now have a beautiful 7 month old girl. I ate healthy and stopped drinking alcohol for about 6 months before treatment. I took folic acid and pregnacare, before EC and ET I ate fresh pineapple and Brazil nuts. The best piece of advice I can offer is to relax, I know that's easier said than done.

If you want have a look at this link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243793.96;topicseen
It's a forum of ladies who have also an ICSI and have had success. I found it helpful and reassuring during treatment as it gives you hope that all you go through there is light at the end of the tunnel. Good luck Mojo xx

Jxx


----------



## CrazyS

Hi Mojo,  Good luck with the tx.  I've had one IVF and am fairly new to the board.  Unfortunately the tx wasn't successful but we're hoping to try again soon.  I've found so much help and encouragement from the ladies on this board.  Most importantly - enjoy your hols (Twinkle you too and good luck with your next treatment)!


----------



## CrazyS

Hi folks,

Just a quick one from me - BTW thanks for all your comments after I'd posted about my follow up appiointment on the other thread (nae sure which one to use).  Any as this is about my bloods I'll just post here ...

I received a call about the results this morning - I had an anti-cardiolipin antibody test.  From what I can gather this measured the levels for IgG and IgM.  The IgG one was 23.6ug/ml (I think normal is about 23ug/ml).  The other one was OK.  So upshot is I do another one mid-August and some lupus anti-coagulant test too.  Until those are done there is really no point in going through another cycle so I have postponed the August attempt.  Bit of a relief actually.  Can look forward to holidays in September.

Did anyone else have to go through these tests?

Cx


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle hope you're having a lovely holiday as I type this.
Welcome Mojo, definitely come to the right place for advice and friendship through your treatment, I'd be lost without these lovely ladies as my friends.  I had IVF so no experience with what you're going through but I found the treatment we received from the hospital fantastic.  Unfortunately we went on to lose our baby when I was 15 weeks pregnant but then I fell pregnant naturally a few months later and now have a 21 month old daughter.  
Crazy I didn't have to go through those tests either so no advice there I'm afraid but I'm glad it's given you some direction as to when next to try again.  You will be looking forward to your holiday.  
Have lovely weekends everyone, hope the weather gets a bit warmer, it's cold out there!!
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome Mojo.  Don't think I can add anything that anyone else hasn't said yet.  The nurses at the clinic are all really lovely.  I had gone through so many cycles with them so felt we had to move and try somewhere else. So we're now with GCRM and still plodding along!!!  You'll be able to see from my pink signature that I've been through quite a bit so any questions, just ask   

Crazy - don't think I've had those tests.  Will have a look back though because I maybe got them when I went to Dr Gorgy in London.

Finished taking my last cetrotide injection today and still on progynova tablets.  Booked in for a lining scan on Tuesday and then hopefully ET towards the end of next week........


----------



## Saffa77

twinkle yay ET already YAY all the best of luck twinkle!!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Sonia.  It's fairly come round quickly.  FET are so much simpler than the full-blown cycles!  Also means that if it works, I'll get cyclogest for 12 weeks which solves the problem of me convincing myself that I've got low progesterone.  Taking HRT though which I don't like but can't have it all perfect!


----------



## Saffa77

yeah know what you mean when I did DE IVF it was the same all i did was thicken my lining with tablets and thats it so much stress free!  Yeah i took HRT for 12 weeks myself.


Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle - Hope your lining scan went well?? thinking about you ans sending   xx


----------



## twinkle123

My lining scan went well today. Measuring 8.7mm which is good. Phoned GCRM with the results and they were due to discuss me today!  Thought they might phone back later today but must be tomorrow they're phoning.  The lovely Gillian scanned me.  Such a nice nurse   
Should think about going to bed now
x


----------



## jackabean72

Good news about the scan Twinkle - keep us posted on ur news today xx


----------



## twinkle123

Still don't know when my transfer is!  Spoke to a nurse this morning and she's going to speak to the embryologist about what stage my embies are and phone me back.  Not too bothered until she said she's working until 8pm tonight.  Hope I don't have to wait that long!  Need to get train and hotel booked as soon as I find out.


----------



## twinkle123

Heard back from the clinic and my transfer is booked for next Wednesday.  Had a mini panic (nothing new there!) about it being so late.  Always assumed it had to be roughly 14 days before the end of a 28 day cycle and that works out as day 21.  But then worked it out that as I have a longer than 28 day cycle, it won't be too late.  Was just a bit concerned that the lining would start shedding before implantation.  Just rambling now - probably makes no sense what I've just written! 

My lining was 8.7mm yesterday so just hope it doesn't keep getting thicker and becomes too thick!   
Off to book a hotel for Tuesday night.  Not sure what time my ET will be so can't book the train to come home yet.

Next panic will be whether or not they thaw okay.........


----------



## tissyblue

Everything crossed for you Twinkle - go with the flow....


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle - good luck and go with the flow i was on HRT for ages and my lining stayed at 12mm so you still have room for it to get thicker which is fine.  The clinic is good so go with it.... Keep us updated and have a good weekend.
How many have you got frozen?  presume you thawing 2?
Sx


----------



## angelina1976

Everything crossed for you Twinkle - sending lots of PMA. Xx


----------



## jackabean72

PMA for the big thaw!  it will be fine try to relax....sending calming vibes xx


----------



## twinkle123

Sonia - we've got 2 blasts frozen.  One was excellent and I think the other was still good but slightly fragmented.


----------



## fionamc

Twinkle - I really hope the thaw and transfer go smoothly and thateverything turns out perfectly basically!  At least most of the 2ww will be while you are still on hols and can take it easy.   

Gwendy - just wondering if you are still around and how life is treating you?  Have you done your cycle with your well deserved prize?    to you too.


----------



## Saffa77

twinkle - sounds perfect  to me both mine were 3 day with some fragmentation.


----------



## CrazyS

Twinkle

Good luck next Wednesday - hope it all goes well  

Cx


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle, as always wishing you and DH all the luck in the worldx


----------



## twinkle123

Wednesday is almost here! Getting the train to Glasgow tomorrow afternoon, staying overnight and then waiting for the phone call on Wednesday morning to let me know if my 2 embies have thawed    Please send lots of thawing vibes!!!


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and sending lots of thawing vibes!


----------



## Di39

Good luck twinkle xx


----------



## Saffa77

all the best twinkle!!! Will be thinking of you!


Sx


----------



## peglet

Just back from Holibobs, in time to say GOOD LUCK TEAM TWINKLE!!!!! xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks.  Strangely enough, I'm not too concerned about them not thawing as I had 100% thaw rate last time with GCRM.  Because they're both blasts, I'm also not too worried about them losing a few cells during the thaw.  Hope I'm not being too confident!  We're being given assisted hatching again for an extra £100.  Nothing really in the whole big scheme of money!!!

Got a violin pupil coming this morning (yes, it's the holidays and yes, she's keen!!!) and then heading down to Glasgow late afternoon.
x


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle wishing you all the luck in the world that you get fab news tomorrow.  have a safe journey down to Glasgow, hope the weather is better there than it is here!  
Big hugs
Carol
xxxx


----------



## angelina1976

Twinkle wishing you lots of luck.  Sending you lots of PMA - you deserve it. 

A xx


----------



## fionamc

Thinking of you Twinkle! 
Carol, I'm afraid the weather down here is no better now.  We left a very wet Glasgow a wee while ago and are now at avery wet Stirling!


----------



## Mummy30

Found a verse for you susan.......... wishing you lots and lots of luck xxxxxx

Never Let Go Of Hope

One day you will see that it all has finally come together.

What you have always wished for has finally come to be.

You will look back and laugh at what has passed and you will ask yourself,
"How did I get through all of that?"

Just never let go of hope.

Just never quit dreaming.

And never let love depart from your life.


----------



## Mojo72

Hi,
Twinkle - Good luck for Wednesday. I too am sending you lots of       .


----------



## Mojo72

Mummy 30,
That is such a lovely verse. You made me cry!


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle sending u all the good luck in the world and lots of thawing vibes. Wonderful words mummy30 xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Aww lovely words! A wee tear in my eye but not going to cry because then I'll have to wash my face again!
All packed for overnight and sitting watching a 'Carry on' film  Very relaxed!!!


----------



## Saffa77

aaaaaaaaawwwwww lovely verse mummy!


Sx


----------



## starrynight

Good luck 2moro twinkle            your way.xx


----------



## Lainsy

Beautiful Verse for Mummy30 - brought a tear to the eye xx


----------



## gmac2304

Good luck for ET today Twinkle!       
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Thinking of u today Twinkle ;-) lots of positive vibes being sent xx


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle xx


----------



## twinkle123

I'm home and PUPO!!!  Only 1 of my 2 embies survived the thaw but the one that did is graded 5AA and had already started hatching.  Transfer went smoothly so everything is perfect so far.  Learned a lot today about freezing from the embryologist.  They spend so long explaining everything to you.  Apparently when an embryo is frozen, the cells shrivel up like scrunching up a black bin bag.  Something to do the air.  When they are thawed, they look for the cells (or this bin bag as he kept speaking about!) to expand again.

Anyway, the main thing is it's all gone well.  OFT is 15th August which is my 1st day back at work so I'll need to go and get a blood test that day.  Back on my clexane and steroids and continuing with progynova and crinone gel.  Oh the joys!

Now officially own a credit card type thing with GCRM with all our details on it.  Just more security so not only do I have to confirm my name to so many people but the card also has to confirm it's me! No chance of any mistakes every happening there!
x


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle huge huge congrats on being pupo i have everything crossed for you babes everything            hope the next 12 days fly by


----------



## jackabean72

WOOHOO twinkle on being PUPO! Sounds like a fantastic embie u have there...and remember it only takes one gr8 one to make all your dreams come true xx


----------



## Saffa77

Congrats twinkle!! Hurry up test day!  Wanna hear the good news before I leave aberdeen!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

this little embie obviously couldnt wait to be with its mummy.....  PMA all the way, come on twinkle and hatchling, you can do it. xxx


----------



## CrazyS

Twinkle - Congrats on being PUPO! Glad everything went well and everything crossed for you.

Cx


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle huge congrats on being PUPO! Sounds very promising


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Twinkle so glad you have a little embie onboard, come on little one grow grow grow.  Big hugs and sending so much luck and love to you Twinkle xxx


----------



## tissyblue

Well done Twinkle - CrazyS told me that she read that the best thing to do after ET is watch something funny! Probably something to do with endorphins   Anyway, get your Carry On movies on, put your feet up and have a good giggle!


----------



## Di39

Congrats Twinkle, sending lots of PMA your way xx


----------



## button butterfly

Helllllloooooo ladies!!!

Sorry I have been a stranger - dont come on very often as DH has been giving me a row sitting on the computer!  I have had to read/skim through loads of pages then moved to another page only to read back on here??   Anyways 

Firstly I just want to say welldone and congrats on being in PUPO Twinkle I am really routing for you    
Secondly is I am thinking about another cycle but want to know when do you pay and if you pay the full amount upfront or in sections?? 

Button


----------



## Di39

Button - we had to pay the full amount before treatment started and it was around £4000 including drugs, that was for ICSI.  Good luck xx


----------



## button butterfly

Thanks Di for replying!!  Didnt want to do IVF until january next year but after speaking to the clinic etc after getting blood results etc back I feel ready to go again!!  Got my BFP last time and lost baby button at 11+ weeks so I am hoping to get BFP again this time round   . I know this sounds silly but I would love twins (I have twin cousins and was sent to help out for a good few years for my auntie and it was hectic but I loved it!!) xx


----------



## Di39

Got everything crossed your next cycle will be successful. I love having twins, they can be hard work some days but well worth it xx


----------



## twinkle123

Only 1 week today until test day already!!!  It's a strange feeling.  Want it to zoom by but on the other hand, 1 week today is also the day I go back to work which I don't particularly want to come around very quickly! 

Nothing much to report.  Had an emotional day yesterday but back on track today.  Got an appointment to see my reiki/healing woman this afternoon.  No idea if it works but she calms me down and relaxes me.
x


----------



## abdncarol

oh Twinkle sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday but glad you're feeling more positive today, you know we're all right behind you petal and wanting that great big positive line for you next week.  Button we had to pay for everything upfront I think, glad to hear you're looking to try again.
Hope everyone is well, what another miserable day.  I don't mind too much as have my cleaning to do but is this really summer?  Get so fed up of it, don't why as lived here my whole life and it's always the same.  Can't believe the kids (and Twinkle) go back to school next week, the holidays have gone in a flash.
Big hugs for all
Carol
xx


----------



## twinkle123

4 days until OTD.  No signs of AF appearing round the corner.  Feel I should be panicking more but feeling unaturally calm and positive.  Had a few queasy moments today and yesterday and some heartburn which I never have.  Hoping they're all good signs but don't want to look too much into it.  Got a blood test booked for Monday morning (1st day back to work - typical!) but will obviously test before then.  Should be Monday but maybe a sneaky test on Sunday!!!


----------



## jackabean72

Its coming round so quick twinkle but maybe not so quick for u. I'm feeling very positive for u and sending some ur way xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah it's come around quickly.  It was a 5 day blast so less time to wait.  Also GCRM seem to test so much earlier than Aberdeen do.  Mixed emotions - want Monday to hurry up but also means I'll be back to school which I don't want!


----------



## fionamc

Sounding promising so far Twinkle and glad to hear you are feeling calm.  'Only' 3 more days until test day then, will be looking out for your news.

Button - glad you are feeling ready to start again, all the very best for your treatment.  Sorry, I don't know about funding, we only had to pay for the drugs with our IUI's and were lucky enough to get NHS funding for our IVF's.


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle sorry av not been on sooner loads of luck for monday        xx

Button is that all your nhs cycles finished? Am not sure on prices. How u doing?xx


----------



## Saffa77

twinkle      definately a sneaky test on Sunday LOL.  Sounding good.  Are you pulling a sickie on Monday?


Sx


----------



## twinkle123

I'll need to go in to work on Monday.  Unless it's bad news but putting that out of my mind!  Really stupid because we're only in from 8.30 - 2.00 on Monday for the in-service day.  Works out the same amount of hours but we don't get lunch.  Can't remember what time my blood test is at but by the time I get to work which is a stupid 40 miles away, it might be about 12.00.  If I don't go in though, nothing will be ready for Tuesday and I won't be organised.

Getting annoyed with the clexane injections now.  Every morning I wake up covered with blood from the night before's injection.  Usually gets through the plaster, all over my pjs and the bedding.  Then there's the pessary goo which I won't even go in to!  Not to mention the steroids, HRT, aspirin, high dose folic acid, fish oil, selenium......... Oh the joys!


----------



## Saffa77

dont miss the clexane do you keep injecting around the same area?  I remember i would sometimes bleed but not all the time.  I just remember that MAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOSIVE bruise i got and broke down in tears when i saw it it seriously looked like I had been in a car accident.


Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah, always on my tummy.  Try and alternate from side to side but depends on how badly each day's bruise is.  Seem to be developing an allergic reaction to plasters on my tummy now too - goes all red and itchy!


----------



## button butterfly

Twinkle - everything is sounding good for you so keep    

Starry - yep that is all my NHS cycles finished so I am funding now.  Just got a lovely bill in today to pay prior to treatment.  Have organised savings to come out of one account into my current but it wont be in on time I think!!! Maybe will have to use credit card until it comes in then pay it back asap, only problem is that I will have to phone and ask for an increase on my limit!    Anyone know how easy that is?  Wasnt planning to start so soon but I want to get on the old horse again and give it a try!

Fiona - Have a little doubt sitting at the back of my mind on starting again but I will push it away!!  Just scared incase nothing happens!


----------



## Mummy30

twinkle... oh my.. sunday sneaky test... these words just sent butterflies in my tummy. really really hope its good news xx


----------



## Lainsy

hey Twinkle, that's only 2 more sleeps !!


----------



## tissyblue

Go Team Twinkle!!


----------



## twinkle123

1 more sleep until unofficial test day......................  Don't think I'll sleep very well tonight.  Won't be testing in the morning cause DH is working so will be into afternoon


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - honey i have everything crossed for you sweetie will be thinking about you and checking on you all day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

  PMA PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Saffa77

TWINKLE PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA all the way                                                     


sx


----------



## mommyof2

got everything crossed for you twinkle dearie!!! GO TEAM TWINKLE!!!


----------



## Mummy30

Up to check on twinkle. good luck x x xhoping and praying


----------



## twinkle123

Nothing to report yet. Waiting until DH finishes work at 1pm. Will be back on this afternoon. So nervous!!!!!


----------



## Saffa77

Me up too now checking hurry up afternoon!!


Sx


----------



## gmac2304

me too! what time u testing 

wishing u all the luck in the world Twinkle...
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123

DH finishes work at 1pm so probably about 2ish


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Twinkle you'll be feeling sick at the thought at the moment - both nervous and excitement.  Sending you buckets and buckets of love and luck for this afternoon, be checking as soon after 2 as possible.  
Good luck, we're all behind you!!
Carol
xxxx


----------



## Di39

Twinkle sending lots and lots of luck for this afternoon

xx


----------



## Mummy30

See you all here at 2 then!!!!! im  nervous for you twinkle xxxxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Sending you all the luck in the world Twinkle. See u back here @ 2 lol xx


----------



## Saffa77

its 2 o clock whats happening


Sx


----------



## Mummy30

keep refreshing!!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

BFN


----------



## Saffa77

oh Twinkle am SO sorry!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


Sx


----------



## Mummy30

oh no twinkle........ oh im so sorry, so angry for you. cant believe it.


----------



## fionamc

I was so hoping with your queasiness and heartburn it would be good news.  I don't suppose it could have been a faulty test or too early? - though you wouldn't think one day would be too early


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Twinkle, that's so unfair    Thinking of you and dh


----------



## Di39

So sorry Twinke, its so unfair.  Sending hugs xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Big hugs xxx


----------



## jackabean72

So sorry twinkle. Maybe its too early? X


----------



## abdncarol

oh Twinkle we all had such high hopes for you, could it not be too early, I so so so hope so.  Sending you massive cuddles xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks everyone.  Been a bit of an emotional afternoon.  OFT is tomorrow so wouldn't say it's too early.  Anyway, there's not even a sign of a feint line.  Don't know where to go from here.  When do you stop?  We're getting so close but 9 IVFs is quite a lot!  Spent tens of thousands of pounds and still no baby    Got to go for my HCG blood test tomorrow and pay £50 for the pleasure.


----------



## Mummy30

good question twinkle... no one can answer that apart from you. Personally, (before we knew the outcome) we decided to limited ourselves to 2 attempts. We decided that the emotional implications would stop us doing more as well as the financial costs involved. but thats us.  

Chick stopped after a couple of goes too and look where she is now. There can be very positive endings down other routes. 

However, honestly, it wouldnt have been for us, i have to admit.  I dont think you should batter yourself just now with ifs and buts,  you are raw with emotion. As you already know, take it easy, day by day and remember that we are all here for you to rant, cry, get angry etc, we dont mind, thats what we are here for. that goes for everyone on here too.


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle yes only you can answer that but I would personally try the drugs Dr Gorgy recommended maybe not the IVIg but the Intralipids drips and give that a bash with the gestone (progesterone in the butt injections)?  I would go balls to the wall with your next cycle so you know you have covered all sides?  GCRM dont believe in those drugs and nor do many other clinics - mine clinic certainly didnt hear of any of it so i just told him i was on it and he is like well its up to me.  I dont know if it worked for me or not but wanted to make sure all was covered.  I know you were not happy taking them but maybe reconsider?  Just my thoughts.


Take it easy and dont be too hard on yourself.


Sx


----------



## Mojo72

Twinkle,
I'm so sorry for you and your DH. I hope the test was wrong and you get better news tomorrow.
Like you I return to work tomorrow   I will be thinking about you and hope you get a bit more positive news soon.
A colleague of mine was also in your situation and tried 9 times. Her and DH were about to give up, look into adoption or accept they would never be parents. They made the decision to try one last time and lo and behold had a baby girl last April. The whole of her pregnancy she said she felt was like looking from outside and it wasn't until she held her baby that she believed it had really happened for her.
It's only you and your DH that will know what is right for you both. 
Sending you lots of  .


----------



## bubblicous

Aww twinkle I am so so sorry I really thought the outcome would have been different 
I am sending you and your dh all my love x x x


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Twinkle only you can make that huge decision to say enough is enough.  How many times have we read in magazines about people spending loads of money and then finally they have their much loved baby, after lots of attempts.  Sweetheart what you've gone through, your husband and yourself, I can't even imagine, you obviously have a very strong marriage and the heartache each attempt brings must be just awful.  Like everyone has said it's only you and hubby's decision, we're there for you every step of the way.  Not sure your feelings on adoption, but I know any child would be very very lucky to have you as their mummy.
Thinking of you going back to work tomorrow and sending big hugs.  As Mummy said we're here to listen if you just want to scream.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Didn't know it was possible to feel this sad.  Not coping. Been crying constantly since I tested.  Eyes sting, face is red and blotchy and so tired but can't sleep.  Dreading the walk into the clinic tomorrow, past the pregnant smokers, up the stairs.  Not going to school tomorrow so am going to struggle when I go back straight into teaching on Tuesday.  Got nothing organised and couldn't care less.  Just want to feel happy and lucky for once


----------



## gmac2304

Twinkle, am so sorry for u & DH.  don't know what to say - u don't deserve this heartache!

Is there any chance its just because u didn't use first morning wee? maybe it was too diluted to pick up any HcG? just clutching at straws here... 

xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle am sooo sorry hunnie i really hope there is a chance todays test is different thinking of you and dh     xx


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle I just don't know the right words to say to you but I just feel bl''dy angry for you that you have to go through all this pain and heartache.  I remember sooo much that horrible feeling of having to go to the clinic, passing all those tinks with no teeth and smoking with a heavily pregnant tummy and just having to bite my tongue.  Either having to go left to the clinic or to the miscarriage ward, it's torture.  I just pray that maybe some miracle will happen today and that like Mrs Coops said your wee wasn't strong enough for the test.  We're all here for you, so if you need to scream, cry, rant we'll listen.  More hugs being sent your way chummie xxxx


----------



## Saffa77

Oh twinkle also dont know what to say but can feel your pain!!! NOT FAIR why oh why!!!!  Do you have to go for the test can you not just test at home again this morning?  Or is the clinic wanting the results?  I also hope that maybe your wee wasnt strong enough as wasnt morning wee.


Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle sending you lots of   and hoping that maybe the clinic said something different today?

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Blood test didn't come back with anything different. Definitely negative. Lovely Anne took my blood and was just great. Not a lot she could say though. Going back to work tomorrow and just dreading it.
x


----------



## Lainsy

Oh twinkle so so sorry


----------



## Mojo72

Hi Twinkle,
I'm so sorry for you. I don't know what to say to help but feel your pain.
It must be a thought to return to work tomorrow after this. First day back is bad enough as it is  
Once you are with the kids they will occupy your mind during the day (they certainly do for me). Did your colleagues know you were going through IVF and therefore be able to support you?
I am sending you heaps of  .


----------



## tissyblue

Not much more I can say Twinkle, except be kind to yourself and your DH. 


Life sucks sometimes.   


We have been beside you all the way so far and will continue to lend whatever support we can.


----------



## jackabean72

Twinkle like everyone else has said....its so unfair ;-(  I have no words...hope you are DH are consoling each other its times like this you take comfort in the fact you have each other. Xx


----------



## fionamc

Have been sitting trying to think what to say but it's so hard to know what to say at times. I think you know we are all thinking the same and praying that one day you will have what should happen without all this emotional and financial heartache.


----------



## bubblicous

aww twinkle i am so so sorry honey


----------



## peglet

Twinkle

Like the others on this board, I'm so so sorry that we are not reading happier news  

No words that we say can take away the pain and upset that you are feeling at this time, but know that we are all here for you.

You have been so brave and strong throughout the years, to try and achieve your goal.  

Pegsx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Twinkle

I'm so sorry sweetheart, my heart goes out to you xxxx


----------



## jackabean72

CrazyS I've made a few friends suggests to you on **...hope i've not missed anyone.  Also did vice versa again might have missed some people if so let me know.

xx


----------



## CrazyS

Thanks Jackabean!  I have had a few requests - that's been great.  of course I couldn't remember anyone's names so it's been fun trying to match those up to online IDs.

Twinkle - I'm so sorry that it didn't work out this time.  Sometimes life is so unfair.  I hope you can take some time to get over it and get some good guidance on the way forward.  Big Hug   

Cx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. Just come on for a moan if that's okay.  Been back to work a week now and fed up with it all already.  Used to quite like my job but just not interested any more.  Hate all the having to smile and pretend I have a wonderful life!  Just want to pregnant and know I've got maternity leave to look forward to.  

So fed up with all this crying and trying to be positive.  It's been 9 IVFs now.  18 cycles if you include all my IUIs etc.  Surely it must be my turn to be happy.

DH's work is mucking him about with his hours just now so he was working 1-10pm yesterday and 12-8 today.  Haven't seen him all weekend.  He's got 2 days off during the next week but that's no good to me.

My niece asked me yesterday why she doesn't have any cousins because everyone else in her class does.  What was I supposed to say?!?  And to make my week even more of a disaster, had to cover a Social Education class yesterday and had to watch an episode of Baby Borrowers with them.  Just what I want less than a week after my BFN.

Need to wash my blotchy face and go to tesco.  At least the sun is shining.  Need to cheer up........
x


----------



## Mummy30

oh twinkle. can you get signed off for a week or so from your doctors  I think you need some time to get away from everything workwise.  Would you ever consider becoming self employed and privately teaching music to pupils from your home?  Just a thought that came to me.

Sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## abdncarol

Aw Twinkle my heart just goes out to you so much petal, it's just so horrible everything you've gone through and I really don't know how you do it.  It must be so difficult to always try to put on a brave face, especially at work, when people don't have a clue what you've gone through.  I just wish I had a magic wand to make everything better for you and give you what you want so badly, a baby of your own.  I'm sending you the biggest hugs across the computer and am here if you need to rant and scream at the unfairness of it all.
Carol
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Is it wrong to be jealous of Amanda Holden?  It was so sad when she lost her baby 6 months ago but that's her already pregnant again.  The papers are saying she could be 5 months already!  If only it was that simple.  I've been waiting 8 years and she waits 1 month!!!!!  Feel so bitter about everything at the moment. 

Mummy - not sure if I'd make enough money teaching privately.  Would have to work mainly evenings to fit children in but don't think I fancy that.  Could always do it part time and go part time at work but I make more money than DH so we probably couldn't afford that either.  Actually been having a good enough week this week but it never lasts.  Saying that, I'm still marking tests and sorting out songs for my choir now when I should be relaxing!   
x


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle of course it's not wrong to be jealous, I remember feeling it when famous people that were pregnant the same as i was and then they had their babies I wanted to scream at the telly, felt they were smug, irrational but of course that's normal.  It will be coming up to the time when your baby would be due and that is difficult hon.  I know each march I think of our baby and he would have been age, though we look at the days I lost the babies as they days they were born when we have our little toast for them.  
Just wish I could take the hurt away for you, I know the devastation I felt and thought there was no hope and won't ever forget how that felt.  I just feel your time will come, I honestly and truly do, whether it's through IVF or other avenues I just know you'll be a mummy one day.
Big hugs 
xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.
Quick update from me before bed time.  After each cycle at GCRM, the clinic reviews each case and then sends a letter describing what happened and suggested next steps. It arrived on Friday.  Nothing much surprising in it but it does say that because I've had 2 positive results, we should remain optimistic.  It's enough to keep me positive for a while!    

Need to phone for my follow up consultation.  Think I'll just do it over the phone to save going to Glasgow and then will think about when to start again......


----------



## CrazyS

Hey Twinkle,

Glad you are sounding positive again.  Hope the consultation goes well.  I really admire you for persevering.  more positive vibes  

Cx


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle, good to hear you are keeping positive.  It is good that you have had 2 positive results and fingers crossed next one will be 3rd time lucky.  Never give up on your dreams.

Thinking of you as always.  Hopefully not long until you can try again


----------



## Mojo72

Ladies,
This thread seems to have gone very quiet.
Hope everyone is doing OK at whatever stage they are at.


----------



## twinkle123

I'm not at any stage at the moment Mojo (makes a change!!!)  Got our follow up phone consultation at the end of the month and suppose we'll start again    Just need to figure out the money situation as there is none of it!
x


----------



## twinkle123

Just on for a bit of a moan!  Back to feeling very weepy at the moment.  AF arrived a few days ago which shouldn't really have been much of a surprise but got very upset about it.  I'm back into my jealous mood - everywhere I go all I hear about is babies, children and pregnancy.  It shouldn't really be surprising.  The age I am it's only natural for everyone else to be at that stage of their life - bit I'm not!!!!  Even thought about stopping using ******** for a while.  The constant updates from proud mums is really getting to me.

Got our follow up appointment with GCRM on Glasgow but know there's not alot they'll have to say.  I've been pregnant twice out of a possible 4 times with them so they'll see nothing wrong with that.  Not sure whether I should go down the Dr Gorgy route and do intralipids (not that we've got any money). My life has now been on hold for 8 years and if I didn't have that miscarriage earlier this year, I would now be 7 months pregnant   

Don't know if many of you are reading this thread now but if so, sorry for the moan!
x


----------



## Lainsy

Awww Twinkle you are allowed a moan, life can be so unfair   

Hope you take care of yourself and one day your dreams come true


----------



## angelina1976

Awww Twinkle - you are not moaning.  I know only too well how you feel.  Sending you a huge hug ((((()))))). 

A xxx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - honey im sending you all my love     id ask the gcrm about the dr gorgy route see what they think about it all sending you lots of


----------



## Mojo72

Twinkle,
I now exactly how you are feeling. Everywhere I look people are either pregnant, pushing prams or talking about their kids or grandkids. It's driving me   
I also find myself getting weepy when I hear about people mistreating their kids on the TV and in the newspapers. There are so many people who have kids and don't bring them up well, treat them as a nuisance in their lives and then there are people like us who desperately want kids and would do a great job but have obstacles put in our way. IT'S SO NOT FAIR!!!!
Sorry, rant over!


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle big hugs chick!  If I was u I would definately try the intralipids!  This is one alley you haven't gone down yet and seeing as u have done a few ivf nothing wrong with trying the intralipids it could save you another cycle of you know what I mean?  Intralipids costs a third of the price of ivig!  Which using want to use anyways as it's a blood product lots pf doctors are using intralipids only so works the same -  of you fo all out on this cycle then you will never be. Saying what if it's xos I didn't try intralipids??  I woul call Gorgy get a prescription the healthcare at home administers the drug nurses are lovely if you want to know more pm me you don have ro see Gorgy it wool be a drip every 4-6 weeks sp you looking at about 7-9 drips so not too bad they are about £285 ea much better then £1300 for ivig!  I don't know if it helped me as was my first cycle with It but I thought well it can't do harm so did it

Big hugs twinkle and keep positive!

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle its only natural for you to be feeling like this you could maybe try what saffa said but then i know thats even more cost for you that u cant really afford but maybe worth a try. I really hope this is gonna be your year!! We are hear fro you if you want to rant and moan.  Also in the school holidays if you wanna meet for coffee am sure we could all arrange something i think mrscoops off a monday and kim hopefully free to and any of the other girls that want to come along? The only problem is i will have A i dont really have any1 to take her just oh but he will be working.   

xx


----------



## Mummy30

ladies... really sorry to butt in and change the subject but ive put up something on the chit chat thread... please can you read it. Thanks xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. So, had my follow up appointment with GCRM yesterday.  Very happy with what the lovely doctor suggested.  His first idea was for me to try intralipids and that was before I even asked!  He also suggested PDS screening for chromosone abnormality problems.  Problem is it costs £3000 but at least we'll know one way or the other if it's worth carrying on with my eggs.  GCRM have been setting it up for a few years now and will be starting the test in November.  I asked about DNA fragmentation for DH's sperm. He's quite happy to test that but he doesn't think it'll be a problem.  Apparently, the first few days of the embryo is down to the egg and day 4-5 is down to the sperm.  He doesn't think we would be getting to blasts if the sperm was the problem.

Can't believe how many tests there are out there that I haven't had.  Need some serious money though!  It's all getting a bit depressing now.......


----------



## Mummy30

gosh twinkle..... couldnt all these tests have been done before??  i wish they had tested EVERYTHING together. is that possible??  hugs xxx


----------



## twinkle123

I know. There's so many test out there.  Wish I hadn't had to wait so long to get them done though.  Then again, at least GCRM are looking into all areas.

Got my food intolerances and vitamins/minerals tested today.  Came back with all dairy foods, peppers, kiwi and some fish.  Also deficient in Vitamin E, calcium and omega 3. Have been taking omega 3 in fish oils for years now but stopped because you're not supposed to take it while taking aspirin.

Hoping if my body's in tip-top condition inside, things might go better with IVF cycle no 10.............
x


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Twinkle it's just a minefield of information, I just wouldn't have a clue, you and Saffa know so much about all the tests and I'm just lost by it all.  It is so frustrating though to think you put your body through so much each treatment but these tests aren't done as a norm.  Sending you  hugs honey xx


----------



## twinkle123

Don't know if many of you are reading this thread now but need a rant!
Feeling really down yet again.  Everyone I speak to is having fun days out with their children, planning trips/activities with their children, speaking about their children...... Oh and I'm not!    Hardly seeing my sister these October holidays because she's taking my nieces to do fun things most days.  She doesn't mind if I want to tag along but then it's just more reason to be jealous.  I want to be planning things with my children.  Over 8 years of trying now, ten of thousands of pounds and so many disappointments.    DH is 40 at the end of the year and way past the age he thought he'd be when he had children.  ******** is doing my head in too.  So many updates, photos about friends children just reminds me how everyone has what I've wanted for years.  Useless body! 
Had some random bit of reddish/brown blood yesterday.  Day 19 so too early for AF.  Can't even get through a cycle without something going wrong.  Why me?!?!?  Just so frustrated/jealous/disappointed/useless.

Need to stop crying. Nothing on TV to take my mind of things and DH is snoring in his bed.
Must cheer up...must cheer up...must cheer up...
x


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - sending you a huge hug sweetie      the way you are feeling is natural so dont beat yourself up have you made a decision about next tx


----------



## angelina1976

Twinkle - you know I hear ya.  This time last year I was in exact same position.  My Dh didn't want to be a dad at 40 but I think it was just his way of protecting himself.  Sending you big hugs.  You are entitled to feel the way you are feeling.  I couldn't face ** either.  You have been so strong but there is only so much we can take without showing our feelings. 

We had to take time out to concentrate on our marriage and being a couple and it was like asking me to stop breathing.  

Well I am just out of hospital after a suspected kidney infection.  I thought I was going to die.  Rushed in sat and not home til today.  Glad I am on mend.  Everything fine for both of us.  Not going into mega detail on here. 

A xx


----------



## abdncarol

Oh Twinkle, I am sending you the biggest hugs possible across the computer.  You have every right to feel the way you do, it is absolutely c==p that you're having to go through this and I absolutely understand why you don't want to face ********.  I can't even begin to imagine what it's like for you and your husband as I haven't walked in your shoes petal and everything you've gone through.  I've said it so many times before to you but I so wish I had a magic wand to make you and your hubby parents as I know you would just be fantastic.  I know what you mean about being 40 but that was the age that our dreams came true for Mike and I and I sooo hope that it's the case for you both (when your hubby turns 40, not you!).  I don't have any answers for you, only sympathy and a listening ear if you want to scream and shout. xxx
Angelina sorry to hear you've been in hospital, hope you're much better now and everything is fine for you and your precious baby. xxx
Hello to everyone else 
xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle sending you massive hugs all the way from NZ (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) it is so unfair isnt it.  Can only imagine what you  must be feeling and hard to believe that it will ever happen hey?  but I have a feeling deep down that it will happen for you its just matter of time.  Try and take one day at a time and maybe if it is easier for you then get off ******** for a bit just to give yourself a break?  When do you start your next cycle?  have you had the blood tests done GCRM was recommending?  You are always in my thoughts.  Take it easy - easier said then done I know.


Sx


----------



## peglet

Aw twinkle      from me too.....

I'm guessing some days are better at coping than others, but hey that's only natural.  you have been constantly battling to reach your achievements for so very long, you're bound to have 'off' days.

I agree with Angelina, last year, when FET's failed, DH and I decided to take 6 months off, not talk about IVF or babies, not talk about the road ahead, we enjoyed the summer, spent the savings on a holiday and really had a jolly good time and rediscovered life..... after the 6 months, we regrouped and decided to do it all again, feeling refreshed.  

I always remember Mr Hamilton at the introduction meeting, he said something that stuck in my head, 'don't let IVF take over your life', and it's true, when you're on the rollercoaster it does take over, it takes over all your feelings, emotions and want, almost brushing life itself under the carpet as you strive to meet the goals.  

You have done so well over the past 8+ years, I have no idea how you have managed, but somehow you manage to pick yourself up, dust yourself down and get through it. 

For some, the path of life is rosie, for some the path is poo, and i'll never ever understand why some people get dealt such rubbish hands in life, but as long as there are people around you that can carry you through the bad times, there will be people to rejoice when happiness does arrrive.

Take care.

Pegs x


----------



## Di39

Twinkle - sending big hugs, life is so unfair at times.  Dont worry about age though, I was 41 when boys arrived and dh was 44, although Im sure you will be a mummy long before that xx


----------



## CrazyS

Hello everyone, I haven't been on for a while so trying to catch up with what's been going on.  Twinkle, so sorry you have been feeling so down - it's hard to deal with when everyone around you has kids or is having kids (and so easily for some).  You have amazing strength to keep going and that will pay off.  Sounds like you had good advice at GCRM and the support network you have here is amazing.  I hope it all comes together soon - it's the waiting that's hell.

I repeated my IgG and IgM tests and they were normal.  Also negative for lupus anticoagulant antibodies so back to "unexplained".  We can't fit in another cycle this year so are going to wait until the new year - so we can have time to relax and not think about it for a while.


----------



## twinkle123

Crazy, good news that your tests were normal.  Annoying that it's back to 'unexplained' though.  Nothing more annoying than having no explanation.   
Got a letter from GCRM today advising what they think we should do.  It says they're at a loss to suggest what else they can do on 'established' scientific studies.  

The things they suggest are the newer techniques with less research data.  They can do the Comet test (new word to me!) which tests sperm DNA damage.  Costs £600.

They are also happy to do intralipids but they say there's not a huge amount of good quality data to support it.  Will definitely give it a go though.

Finally, they will be starting PGS testing by the end of the year to check embryo chromosones.  That one costs about £3000 but means only chromosomally normal embryos are transfered so will be worth it.  Apparently a large number of embryos are abnormal even if they seem to be good quality.  The letter says that this test is only available in London, Oxford and Nottingham and the lovely GCRM clinic are joining the list! 

Can't decide how I feel about all of this.  Got upset with the phrase "we're at a lost to suggest" but at least there's a way forward.....

Now the small matter of finding some mone!   
x


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - honey wanted to send you a huge


----------



## Mojo72

Twinkle,
We have our follow-up appointment tomorrow morning. As you have been through it before is it best to accept the dr's advise or question them? If you question too much would they put us off the register? We are NHS funded at the moment!
Mojo


----------



## twinkle123

Mojo - I used to just accept the doctors advice but started to question them more and more.  Who you see depends on how well it goes down!  I probably shouldn't mention names on here but send me a PM if you want more details!


----------



## twinkle123

Can't believe I'm writing this.  Did a test tonight and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still in shock! No IVF, all natural.  Have been feeling strange for the past few days. Felt quite crampy last week like AF was going to arrive in a few days but it never appeared.  Felt really queasy all day and just had a suspicion.


Can't quite believe this. Not sure what to do now. Do I phone GCRM? Do I still get an early scan?  Don't want to get excited but now I know we can do it ourselves!!!

x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

OMG Twinkle, I am so friggin chuffed for you, I'm crying coz I can't stop smiling for ya! Xx


----------



## Mummy30

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGG GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

sitting here, got a text with just a number, no idea who it was. thought to myself... OMFG surely it cant be twinkle please be twinkle.... raced on here... and now tears in my eyes!!! so so so so so so so so delighted!!!! congratulations lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx magic news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

YOU DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jackabean72

OMG!!! I was just so happy when I started reading this!!! OMG so excited for you!!!! This is unbelievable news!!! OMG if anyone deserves it you do xx


----------



## peglet

Knew from mummy30 ** post that something must be 'going down' 

FANTASTIC NEWS TWINKLE!!! See what no heating and cosy nights bring! Keep snug little one!!!

I'd push everyone you know for an early scan! Natural conception! Fanbloodytastic!!

Much love to team twinkle!

Pegs
X


----------



## starrynight

OMG twinkle                  am soooooooo HAPPY  for you woohooooooooooo.        

The weird status on ** made me come on here!!


Yes maybe phone them and see if you can get a early scan or they might arrange blood actually am not sure what happens when its natural go TWINKLE  omg am sooooo happy and excited!!! You so deserve this so so much. This may sound like a stupid question but did u have intercourse when you thought u were ovulating or were u just goin with the flow?

xx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

that is just so so amazing honey huge huge huge congrats                          

the best best news ever i am so so chuffed for you

ps peglet i was the same except i saw Jackabeans ** post and though something has happened to one of my aberdeen ladies and i had a feeling it was twinkle

Do you know roughly how pregnant you are

What i did when i got my nat bfp was i phoned the gcrm to let them know and also i booked a blood test as i could believe it had happened

I also phoned the consultant i saw on the nhs as she said if i ever got pregnant to phone and she would arrange a scan

if you cant get a scan on the nhs there is a place in perth that are doing early pregnancy scans for £20 if done in december i can get you the link if you like


----------



## Gwendy

OMG Twinks just off the phone to you and we are still buzzing with excitement and joy , bless you hun....yeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!         okay just one more happy banana  x


----------



## bubblicous

you would need to pay gcrm for a scan this is what they said to me but like i said i got mine at 7 weeks through the nhs but not every dr is as nice as mine 


so chuffed for you


----------



## Mummy30

yeah sorry twink.. forgot you asked about scan. Definately get an early scan from either aberdeen or gcrm or anyone!!  surely you will be offered one afterall, they know your history.


----------



## Mummy30

ill blooming pay!! shes getting a scan #haha


----------



## Lainsy

Twinkle OMG that is just fantastic news, never been so excited to read a text and get on here   

Just amazing, as soon as I got your text I just knew.  Happy tears reading this, the start of an amazing journey for you   

SO BLOODY CHUFFED FOR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy30

anyone else find their laptops were soooooo slow in loading up!!! and then FF was soooo slow in coming on!!! haha.

glad i didnt get "the server is under high stress" i wouldve cracked!!! haha

never wished a laptop to load up as fast before!


----------



## bubblicous

mummy - ive had server under high stress tonight    love the i will pay for scan i think we all would


----------



## Lainsy

I too am so struggling to get on here - think we will have a Twinkle Scan Fund


----------



## starrynight

Am soooooooooo happy there shud be a like button to comments on here (il pay for it) love it mummy30 haha

Twinkle where are you How u feeling? Oh am on   you must be on triple     lol

xx


----------



## bubblicous

starry - i was thinking the same thinking about a like button perhaps were all to used to **


----------



## Gwendy

Au naturale !!!!....................I swear Twinkle I truly forget that's how babies are made normally. It's like , what do you mean you had sex and had...... a baby !!!!!!! hahahahaha its so fanflipintastic x x x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

I don't get on here very much but seen ******** so jumped on huge huge huge congrats!!! Amazing to get a natural BFP so pleased for you! Sending massive hugs your way 
Best news in long time!!!!


----------



## starrynight

Oh bubs i was thinking who is that lady that knows about the site on ** and av just clicked its you lol xx


----------



## jackabean72

Yes a scan fund! Defo go for an early one!!! Woop woop gr8 news can't sleep now for coming on here to check posts lol xx


----------



## Lainsy

Starry, that's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## mommyof2

YAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!              TWINKLE!!!!!! FANTABULOSTIC NEWS!!!! AM absolutely happy for you and dh! 
When i saw mummy30's post the first person i thought of was you!!! FANTASTIC!!!!


Big Hugs!!!
-Mo2-


----------



## mommyof2

definitely a scan fund!!! I am all for it!!!


 


-Mo2-


----------



## peglet

Bubs, guessing you're away to get an influx of friend requests!

Can't stop pressing the 'like' button on ********!

Twinkle - do you know how far gone you are? 
Away to bed with a big grin!!


----------



## bubblicous

Im everywhere


----------



## starrynight

Lainsy i even clicked on to bubs profile and am like i know that face lol 

Its so weird as soon as i so a few status on ** i also thought twinkle!!! 

xx


----------



## chickadeedee

There are no words I can add.... just stunned but OMFG how exciting!!!! Yay!! Like SnS said on **, miracles do happen...

HUGE hugs to all x


----------



## chickadeedee

Am I missing summat? Bubs on **


----------



## tissyblue

I only got as far as Mrs Coops message on ** and just knew it had to be TWINKLE. So chuffed for you both. Bet your hubby is on cloud 9 too!


Brill brill brill. I don't know whether to laugh or cry its just so emotional. 


Hugs.


----------



## bubblicous

i cant imagine the smile on your face twinkle mine is huge   


Chickadee yeah im on **


----------



## starrynight

LOL chick i noticed someone comment on jaks ** and am like how does she know what we are on about lol And i just clicked on it was bubblicous small world or shud i say you can never hide on ** lol xx


----------



## mommyof2

bubs, just sent a request to add you.. hope its okay?


-mo2-


----------



## bubblicous

mommy - of course its ok


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for all the messages in here and **. Won't comment on the ** ones cause feeling too paranoid about the wrong people reading! This is all too weird!!! How am I supposed to sleep tonight?
So jobs for tomorrow: phone clinic, be in shock and oh yes, be pregnant!
Night night all you lovely ladies
xxxxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - i love it


----------



## starrynight

Ya twinkle soooooooooo happy for you hope you manage to get some sleep am soo excited am not sure i will lol U deserve this so much xx


----------



## fionamc

Dear Twinkle, I think I've composed myself enough now to manage to type a message   .
HUGE congratulations to you and DH       .  I still haven't managed to share your fantastic news with my DH and your DColleague, through my floods of tears.  He will be so chuffed for you too!  

I wondered what was happening when I had a huge number of email notifications for here, as I haven't been on ** all night (for a change).  I struggled to sleep last night and it's going to be the same tonight.

Just over the moon to read your news.  Absolutely fantastic!!!!


----------



## Saffa77

OH MY WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i thought i was ahead of the times here but have been out all morning and just came back and saw Jackas comment and came straight on here


HUGE HUGE YAY TO TWINKLE who sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo deserve this YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy oh my word chick you did it!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh man dont know what else to say expect for DEFINATely go for a scan i would call ARI and get them to scan you for free you deserve it am sure they will not charge you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


                       


Sx


----------



## Di39

Fantastic news Twinkle, huge congratulations, so so chuffed for you and DH.

xxx


----------



## Mummy30

fionamc said:


> Dear Twinkle, I think I've composed myself enough now to manage to type a message


ermmm its safe to say i didnt compose myself before coming on here!!! haha


----------



## CrazyS

Hey Twinkle that's wonderful news.  I just popped on here this morning - how brilliant it was to read about your BFP!!!  Wow that's amazing and big congratulations to you and your hubby.  I would want an early scan too.  Cx


----------



## gmac2304

Twinkle - finally managed to get on here to reply!  i dont have anything more to add, than what the wonderful ladies on here have already said...but I just wanted to say how flippin' chuffed am I to read ur news! it really couldnt have happened to a nicer person - you & S deserve this soooooo much! you will be wonderful parents, and your l'il bubba will be so, so loved (_not only by you, but by his/her FF Aunties & Cousins_)...

I agree with the others - you should phone the clinic & request a private scan! i cant see why they wouldnt oblige - but if they do, book a private scan! its an amazing feeling seeing you're ickle bubba for the 1st time...

awwwwwwwwwww, sooooooooooooooo frickin' happy for ya!!!   

xx


----------



## starrynight

Twinkle how u feeling today? Still in shock   Did u phone the clinic?

xx


----------



## Mojo72

WOW Twinkle! Fantastic news. I'm chuffed for you and your dh. 
There is hope for us all. I will take your advice and not give up hope of being a mummy some day!
Look after yourself and revel in the joy of never facing another Christmas being childless.
Mojo


----------



## chickadeedee

Twinkle, how you feeling now?? Very pregnant still I hope!! x


----------



## Saffa77

yeah what an awesome christmas present!!!!!  wouldnt want anything else.


Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Thought I would post my news properly on this TTC and Tx thread. Yep off to Barcelona Sunday and weather lovely too. I get my scan on Friday morning at GCRM. Will be nice to be back in my home city. Meeting friend for coffee in West End  after scan then off to another nurse mate so she can administer my intralipid infusion in the afternoon. Started the steroids today hence the insomnia. Dreading turning into Madame moonface again with the steroids. Do you remember me last year Sons, I was a bloated Annie !!!! On a strict no sugar/salt low GI diet this time.

Hey Sons how you all doing ?  Being following your news with the boys. In answer to you I don;t know when egg collection is yet, We think beginning next week. Think I kind of hoping ET on 8th  tho must sound odd. Might be healing for me. Just thrown caution to the wind and booked our flights/apartments as decided to make it a holiday too. 

Tissie . How are you too ? Been so long since a catch up. Thank you for your lovely pm and encouraging words. You truly are an angel on this board  Hows your little man doing > 

Know this going to sound sad but put up my Xmas tree and decs tonight . Well I need to be organised !, Bought  all  cards prezzies , food non perishables and drink ages ago. My lounge looks lovely and will be cheerful to come home to. Wonder what my donor looks like ....mmmmm !? Bless her x


----------



## Saffa77

fantastic news gwendy and u damn right making a holiday of it too!! all the best and know what you mean by mmmmmmmmmmmm wonder what donor looks like I still think about it often and look at my gorgeous boys and just think if it wasnt for this lovely lady (dont care if she did it for love or money)  I wouldnt have my two wonderful boys!!! brings tears to my eyes!  I too dont know what a having s e x and just falling pregnant would be like either LOL.  I really hope this is your turn too!  you so deserve it.  Ps i know exactly what you mean about the moonface i had it too and not to mention the tash!!!!! haahhahahahahha MY DH was starting to get jealous!  I could compete with a few movembers out there! Cant believe it will be a year since your little angelxxx  Good luck on Friday and do keep in touch with the latest x  We good thanks am just enjoying the boys at the moment its at a good stage now not running around like a headless chicken so much and they just entertain each other funny to watch them!  Love their sandpit and swings outside too so gives us more to play round with not just indoors now really enjoy it.  Am on the pill still am thinking of coming off it for about 6 months just didnt want my AF so been taking if for 4 months then have 1 period and again 4 months no period etc.  Just dont want my endo to grow back!  If i was in the UK think i would consider going back to same clinic for another go but too far now and too expensive here DE is a whole different story you have to organise own donor etc etc.


Sx


----------



## CrazyS

Hey Gwendy,

All the best for the tx - keeping everything crossed   It'll be nice to have a holiday too and relax.  

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi folks,

thats me arrived in Barcalona yesterday. Apartment is lovely. We have room come small kitchen /lounge which will be great for self catering and saving costs. That said went to our favourite restaurant on the Ramblas and had Chicken Paella.....yum

Had scan on Friday at GCRM . Lining looking good at 6.9. DH  and I were considering or rather it was recommended to us by staff at GCRM and another fertility advisor I consider freezing these embryos as I not in a good place at the moment. I have been an emotional wreck due to friend/ family problems. Some of you know my friend overdosed couple weeks ago I had to call emergency services and she was sectioned to hospital. Tried my best on a daily basis for months being there for her and making her meals to make sure she okay. In the end I was left totally spent and had to back off last week to get ready for this TX. In to the bargain I shared our baby name with my SIL 2 months ago who gave birth last Saturday .........and you guessed it.........WW3 has broken out in our family over it. What is hurtful is she has no relationship with her own family members to speak of and we have been so good to her helping her raise my 3 year old niece who regularly comes up to stay with us. Feel it has been a kick in the guts to us. Thankfully my mum was told by us about our baby name as it also had special religious significance due to date 8th December when our baby due lat year. We are a close family but this has caused a terrible split. I bent backwards for her in so many ways and she repays us this way . She denied I told her. Unfortunately it is a double barrel first name so not a coincidence. To those of you who might think this is petty over a baby name, please try to understand that when you have been trying to have a baby for as long as my husband and I and  had as many failures , chose a baby name when your pregnant finally, lose that baby and not knowing if it was a boy or girl is crushing. Baby names take on even MORE significance as that is sometimes all you have......a name !!!The other side of me thinks they have had this lovely wee innocent baby and this is horrible however I am reminded I did not cause this.....her own mother did. Hey Ho happy families. May sound trivial but have had tears , arguments and resulting insomnia over past week. I go into clinic today to speak with the staff. My donor bless her back in today for her second scan. Honestly don't know whether to freeze embies and come back in month or two or just go ahead. Husband said he cant take anymore and we should just go ahead.Fertility professionals asking me to consider postponing as my stress levels through the roof. I had been literally walking the floor at night for days trying to make sense of her actions and had to resort to accepting sleeping tablets just to get some sleep. I am so angry just now with her betrayal and lies I could scream. I never ever want to see her again. I was taken in by her sob stories about how all her family were bad to her and her constant fights and ill towards them.
Now feeling this wonderful opportunity of winning this voucher for treament has been completely sabbotaged


----------



## starrynight

Aww gwendy what a time you have been having hunnie   I do see your point tho about the baby name!! I think thats awfull that sil has used it maybe if she asked you it might have been a bit better.... But still that was the name you had and i totally understand you not being happy i wouldnt be happy if it happend to me. Good luck for your tx and lots of        and try and relax as much as you can.

xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Sorry to hear the rough time you been having Gwendy and can totally understand you feeling upset/stressed! Re treatment you will know yourself how you feel and whether you want to go ahead! 
Sending you hugs whatever you decide! X x x


----------



## Gwendy

Thanks Starry Sns and Carol for your warm thoughts and well wishes. I  attended an Osteopath here today. So embarased as I burst into tears before he even touched me. He was very sensitive. Had worked in London with fertility clients so had seen it all before. He realigned my spine and had body massage - felt better. Contacted another therapist Joachim who I have seen before for acupuncture Wed and then for sessions pre and post transfer either on Friday or Saturday. Donor had her second scan today so all going to plan. Despite stress levels we have decided to go ahead and not freeze embies. Not entirely sure about this now as friend and fertility adviser e- mails me saying reason for egg donations failing is due to recipient stress......just what we needed to read  !!! Onwards and upwards eh!


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Oh Gwendy, what a time your having.

I totally understand why you are upset wth your SIL with regard to the name.  As for your friend, as I mentioned to you on the fone a few weeks ago, she is in the right place and you did what you needed to for her to get the help that she needs.  You cannot take on all of this on your own honey, maybe you could take a wee step back and put yourself first espeically during this time.

You have done the right thing by getting massage and acupuncture, hopefully this will help you relax.

We are all here for you lovie and thinking of you lots.....................sending massive positive thoughts.

Take Care 
FFF

xxxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Gwendy - firstly I need to send you bigs hugs . I can totally understand why you would be upset, I can imagine how upset I would be if my sil used our name for Charlotte but for her to use it when she's knows it was ur little Angels name is just awful. Like you said a name is the one and only thing you were able to do. However I hope you manage to put it to the back of ur head for this week and try to relax. You are an amazing lady with an enormous amount of strength ans courage which is going to see you achieve your dreams. I will be thinking of you this week. Xx


----------



## fionamc

Gwendy - I am with everyone else with the name.  A name is such a special thing and it is something people spend a lot of time considering and for your SIL to have done this, sounds like a very selfish act.  There is perhaps a reason many of her family are not close to her.  It sounds as if you have done all you can to support her.  It is sad that this has happened but you need to focus on yourself and DH just now and hopefully very soon, a new life growing inside you.

Hopefully too you can take a step back now your friend is in hospital and being cared for by others.  Glad your appartment is nice and you had some yummy paella.  Try to have some more enjoyable times while you are in beautiful Barcelona   .


----------



## peglet

Gwendy, fionamac says exactly what I'd say.... Names are so precious, can't believe someone so close could be so tactless!!! HOWEVER! This is a very important time for you, and if you can, put the stress on the back burner, enjoy the holiday of barcelona, the food, and most important of all, the miracle that is about to happen!

Wishing you all the luck in the world!!

Pegsxx


----------



## Lainsy

Oh Gwendy, so agree with the other girls - a name is such a precious thing and your sil is so insensitive BUT try and relax to give yourself the best chance you so deserve. Wishing you all the luck in the world - it would be fantastic for you and Twinkle to be pregnant together!


----------



## Gwendy

FFF, Jacka, Fiona,Pegs and Lainsy-  You have no idea how much I am taking so much strength from all your words. It means so much to us both  to have all your support after the mayhem. I honestly thought it was me losing the plot for becoming so upset. Guess the time of year significant also. On a brighter note my hubby and I had quite a special day today. Someone up there must be looking after us. Spent day in centre of Barcelona enjoying 18 degrees sunshine and it was so healing. We walked, talked, hugged, shopped, ate ice cream  and sat on the beach. Couldn't have asked for a more perfect day and hope the next few are just as relaxing to receive these wee embies on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## starrynight

Gwendy you sound so much happier today and am sure ur nice relaxing day has helped enjoy ur next few days till transfer xx


----------



## tissyblue

Gwendy - praying this is your time. 


You can never undo the cruel actions of others but that is their burden to carry, not yours. 


Lap up that sunshine chum - its zero degrees here.


----------



## bubblicous

gwendy - sending you a huge hug     names are so precious i cant believe your sil did that to you how awful why would anyone do that i dont understand it 
you do sound brighter today glad your enjoying nicer weather than we are i have everything crossed for you


----------



## Saffa77

Oh Gwendy - that is a horrible thing of your SIL!!  I just think you have to be strong and go ahead with the treatment be selfish and just thinka bout your self right now hard I know but its not worth the stress etc that everyone else is causing.  All the best and am routing for you big time any update on when EC is?


Twinkle - havent you been for your scan sorry confused with the time differences lol im sure someone said you had one on Tuesday?  here its Wednesday PM now so there must be like midnight on Tuesday.


Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Check the general chit chat page Saffa - Twinkle had her scan    xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hello how is everyone today very cold here!! Not planning on venturing out anytime soon!!! I am ok trying to keep busy and not dwell on things too much. Just hope my luck can be better next year and hoping third time will be lucky!

Gwendy hoping you are still having a nice relaxing time!
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all
Want to be on here all day but this whole having to work thing just gets in the way!

Gwendy - haven't been contributing much here but just want you to know I'm thinking about you.  You certainly sound a lot happier today!   

Better get back to it.  10 minutes to throw some food down my throat before my choir descend on me!
x


----------



## abdncarol

Gwendy, my goodness how insensitive of your SIL, I think that's really shocking.  Like the girls said to use the name  you had planned for your much loved baby is just truly awful.  But I liked what Tissy said, that's her burden to carry and you just concentrate on you and those precious embies you're going to be carrying.  Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday, so pleased to hear it.  We're all right behind you, praying and hoping for that positive test.  Sending you big hugs and so much luck and PMA xxxxx


----------



## Gwendy

Had massage/manipulation at Osteopath again today. He has got rid of tension and fluid and feel better for it. Romana Medical Assistant from the clinic who has been a rock to us called to report my donor has her egg collection tomorrow,  I have to have the embryo(s) transferred on Saturday.  Quite excited and surprised as this will be my first 2 day transfer ever. Always had 3 day transfers. Raul my consultant said there is no research to suggest there is any difference. He prefers them to be transferred to the womb as quickly as is possible as this is the most natural environment. Anyone had success with 2 day transfers ?
Arranged my acupuncture/moxybustion for tomorrow and pre transfer Saturday. Can't believe it's finally happening. I first made contact with Raul's new clinic a year ago today to make initial enquiries about having this done.  I had been Raul's patient when he worked at another clinic in Barca so trust him completely. Taken a year to get here though. As you know we the Voucher for 7000 euros in April so hoping and praying it's a wee lucky omen and it's finally going to come right for us.


----------



## tissyblue

Gwendy - R was a two day transfer


----------



## angelina1976

Gwendy - hoping, praying and got everything crossed for you. 
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Charlotte was a day 2 xx


----------



## CrazyS

Gwendy - hope the EC goes well today and everything else goes swimmingly (hope I can say that! )  Particularly good luck and best wishes for Saturday.  I hope the weather is still good there for you and you are enjoying the sun.  We are battening down the hatches here!

All my hopes Cxx


----------



## button butterfly

Gwendy - just wanted to post a goodluck message to you.  I cant believe how much you have been through but I really hope that your time away and ET will help you just think of YOU, DH and embies and nobody else.  Its time to be selfish and if you can dont keep intouch with family or friend until your 2ww is over.  I had to do that so I had less chance of getting upset with or for anyone as I always think of others first instead of myself.  Take care and enjoy the sun cause it is baltic over here xxx

Hi everyone else - havent been on here for a long time just didnt want to post anything as it has been quiet.....well until twinkle put her exciting and super duper fantastic news of her BFP Congratulations!!  

Button


----------



## fionamc

Button - so, so sorry to read your signature   .  Look after yourselves   .x


----------



## abdncarol

Button I'm very sorry to read that news too, sending big hugs.
Gwendy sending bucket full of luck your way petal.
Hiya to everyone else, what a miserable day.  That wind is super wild, Eva and I have stayed in all day, in fact only out of our pjs just before daddy arrives home.  I'm meant to be cleaning for the in laws arriving tomorrow but instead been spending a fortune ordering furniture and basically wasting time on the internet...............I'm very good at that! 
xxxx


----------



## starrynight

Aww button am so sorry to read your signature   xxx


----------



## Gwendy

Button sweetheart thinking of you too hun and sending you massive hugs  

Keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow. Lets hope we have our embies. Had a melt down again prior to Acupuncture. Tears and tantrums and exhaustion. Can't seem to get on top of it for long before it all seeps back to the surface. Trying my best to trick my body and these wee embies that  I am calm person normally and worth hanging around for. Great  sound advice Buttons about switching off from family at the moment. Haven't booked our return flight yet and I don't want to come home any time soon but DH work beckons. Not an easy day for us as our wee angel would have been 1 today if born. Tomorrow a new day and more listening to pregnancy relaxation CD's.

Thank you for all your support as am trying to feed off all your positivity. Tissy and Jacka....you had 2 day transfers for your wee ones. That gives me loads encouragement . Bubs, Angelina and Crazy thanks for your best wishes too


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Button sorry to see your news! Hugs to you loss is horrible! 

Gwendy sending you relaxing and positive vibes and wishing you lots of luck! 
Xx


----------



## starrynight

Gwendy   and lots of       for transfer xx


----------



## fionamc

Gwendy - thinking of you and all the very best for ET and for a positive result   . x


----------



## bubblicous

button - so sorry    


gwendy - lots and lots of       and calm positive thoughts coming your way


----------



## Mummy30

go go go gwendy..... thinking of you xx


----------



## twinkle123

Wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow Gwendy     
Praying this is your time
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

twinkle - reading the last line of your signature just made me smile so much


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Gwendy everything crossed for you honey xx


----------



## Gwendy

Absolutely thrilled to say we had 3 very good embryos transferred yesterday. Thought we would just go for it and put back all 3 embies for the first time. O.T.D is on the 25t,h Christmas Day. Will eiither do Beta bloood test on 23rd however suspect Dr Olivares would wish me to wait to the 27th.  for them to stay with us x x x


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy FANTABULOUS 3 WOW you lucky girl!!! now no stress forget about everyone else and just think about the 5 of you LOL.  Time to be selfish!  Triplets wowsers would you be scared?  LOL  and test day on christmas day and you won this voucher for treatment all sounding VERY Promising!!! Im thinking about you and routing for this all the way.  Time to put those feet up and relax , are you having accupuncture throughout your 2ww could be a good idea??


Sx


----------



## fionamc

Great news Gwendy that you got three good quality embies.  Hoping and praying you get the best Christmas present ever this year!


----------



## Mummy30

awww Gwendy, thats fantastic, you are PUPO!!!! keep the faith and pma... fingers crossed x


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Gwendy. Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## CrazyS

Hey Gwendy so pleased the et went well. Hope you get a chance to relax no and, as others have said, focus on yourself. Hope it's a very happy christmas for you and hubby. Cx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Ace news Gwendy, wishing you all the luck in the world!!

Xx


----------



## jackabean72

Absolutely fantastic news Gwendy. 3 embies...all sounds like things are going well despite the stress before hand. I agree with Saffa its time for you to be totally selfish. Forget everyone and everything around you and make the next 2 week all about you, dh and that very special cargo. Snuggle up warm and tight little ones and I will pray for Gwendy xx


----------



## Mojo72

Gwendy, as the others have said take care, rest, try not to stress and focus on your precious cargo.
I'm hoping you get the loveliest Christmas present news and sending you heaps of


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Great news Gwendy everything crossed for you! Xx


----------



## starrynight

Aww gwendy so happy everything went fine     xx


----------



## abdncarol

3, yippee Gwendy!!!!! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## gmac2304

everything crossed for you Gwendy!  I have a good feeling about this TX - looking forward to hearing your happy news on Xmas Day!

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Great news Gwendy. Wishing you THE best Christmas present ever.


----------



## Gwendy

Thats us finally back home early hours Monday morning. Left hotel apartment 5p.m. ish Sunday Barca. Arrived Edinburgh airport on time. Dad broke down at Kinross in our car on way down to collect us from Aberdeen . My AA cover not enough so dad had to cough up £300 for AA and to get car back to Abdn from Kinross. After 2, yes 2 recovery trucks later and reloading our car ( first one only took us as far as strathcarro services) we got in at 2a.m. High as a kite by time I got home. Is it me or what ??  Car repairs for new Landy clutch is £700 so total of £ 1000 costs.

Thank you for all your kind words of encouragement as they have really boosted our confidence and outlook. Praying our embies made of strong stuff to cope with my cotrisol levels. Glenn Harold's relaxation for TTC/pregnancy and  Zita West post transfer/ 2week wait CD's have been used daily. Has anyone else been or know of anyone who has been really overly stressed due to external stuff around Tx and still conceived. Would really help to hear your success stories to give us hope x


----------



## CrazyS

Oh Gwendy - what a mare!  How are you feeling now?  

Just a quick one about me - I called the hospital yesterday to book our next cycle - looks like EC w/c 30 Jan (short protocol).  Hoping to get some time to relax over Christmas.  "Working" in between Christmas and New Year - tidying up  - so shouldn't be too bad.

Hope all you expectant ladies are doing OK ...

cx


----------



## Lainsy

Wow Gwendy 3 embies, that's great. Praying they are snuggled safely waiting to give you the best Christmas present ever!!  Hope your relaxation CDs are working well and you forget about everyone but yourself xx


----------



## Mummy30

hope you are ok gwendy... keep cooking!


----------



## Gwendy

Lainsy and mummy thanks chums, doing my best to keep calm though if honest feeling a bit schizoid  and tired on the steroids today. OMG I am 5dp2dt already.   Nearly a week up on the 2ww.

CrazyS - exciting news re your egg collection so soon. After Christmas the time will just fly in


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy -    hang in there and think positive thoughts but i know exactly what you feel like on those steroids and I think the main reason why you feel the way you do is them steroids!!! I used to buzz on them!  Felt like I had drunk too much coffee and anxious feeling its horrendous but just blame the steroids - you can beat them!!  


Crazy - fantastic news re:  your upcoming treatment relax as much as you can now over christmas have a few drinks etc then think about it all closer to the time!


Sx


----------



## CrazyS

Mummy30 said:


> hope you are ok gwendy... keep cooking!


Who was it that said we need a "like" button? Soooooooooooo true - loving your comment Mummy30!


----------



## tissyblue

Wow Gwendy - half way there already - keep calm and carry on......


CrazyS - great news on the TX front. Can you come and tidy for me when you're done?


----------



## Gwendy

Don't know how I feel. Had symptoms like sore boobs , mild cramps but of course these are associated withe the Progesterone also. Have to say I haven't had spotting which I have had in the past. .Don't want to jinx my chances by being negative but I am in tears writing. I am so so tired of this. Feeling so angry how this has overtaken our lives and affected so many of our relationships. We are not the same people any more. Why me ? Why my husband ? How has it taken us 18 Tx over many thousands of miles in different countries How has it had to cost us 90 odd thousand pounds. No funding from NHS whatsoever ! Made me have to put my career on hold. I am so bitter and angry. Not in a good place and not making any excuses for myself either. I am sick and tired hearing people moan about insignificance and want to scream at them. Sorry if this is uncomfortable reading for some people.........but there it is!! Maybe it is the steroids making me feel like this together with the other crap I have had to deal wiith SIL. So angry with her it is far from being resolved. Woke up crying at what she 's done. Can't seem to switch off. OTD is 25th. Booked beta blood for 23rd ARI and if I' bottle it' I  have another beta blood for 27th at GCRM. (ARI clinic close for 2 weeks over festive) Can't cope with the thought of another failure this Christmas


----------



## Saffa77

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((GWENDY HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) I think its definately the steroids and all the drugs making you feel negative its all so unfair isnt it!!!!  I remember i also hit one day of just crying and being negative and that must of been the day they boys implanted cos 4 days later i tested positive so maybe its a good thing you feeling like this .  Dont worry about the spotting i had no spotting only started the bleeding at 7 weeks until 12 weeks but nothing prior - hang in there lovely you can do it and you never know it could be triplets afterall!!!!! POSITIVE thinking YOU CAN DO THIS!!!! i am routing for you all the way!


XXX


Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Gwendy - I don't know what to say hun, I can't even imagine how difficult its been for you emotionally and financially. If I think about myself in that situation I would be just as upset, angry and tearful. Its perfectly normal to feel like you have been but stay positive this time round for your three little ones snuggled up tight. You are such a wonderful lady and have supported others in this process and we will all try to do the same for you. Life isn't fair but its just makes those of us who have had to fight to get what we want all the more grateful when it does arrive. Chin up and I will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Oh Gwendy honey,

Like jacks I'm not sure what to say - we are all here for you with lots and lots of positive vibes!!!

You are an AMAZING lady, keep strong and know what you are doing takes strength, YOU ARE A FIGHTER!!!

Lots and lots of love and hugs
Xxxxxx


----------



## Gwendy

Thanks girls. I am just exhausted. Insomnia and mood swings due to high doses of steroids. Docs telling me it's normal but feels far from it. Feel sorry for DH who can't do right for wrong. Roll on test date. Onwards and upwards x


----------



## button butterfly

Gwendy - I am really keeping my fingers, arms and legs crossed for you and if I was nearer I would come and give you a massive hug and take you out for a cuppa hot chocolate and make you laugh (well would try) to take your mind off things xxx      

Button


----------



## twinkle123

Gwendy - not much I can add that hasn't been said already. Just want to send you massive positive vibes for your last few days of 2ww.  So, so, so praying it's your turn!


----------



## Gwendy

Awake at 4 a.m.Upset at my parents and had shouting match re SIL yesterday. Family completely split with 2 of my bothers disowning my other brother for going ahead and registering his child in our dead babys name if it been a girl. Previously an extremely close family torn apart by that bint's lies.  We too are distancing ourselves from my brother, my sister and right now couldn't care less right now about my parents. Time to detach and protect ourselves from other's lack of emotional intellligence. Never forgive them for what they have put us through at a time when we needed support. Decided to do hpt today at 4 a.m. at 12dpt (14dpo) and  got a negative  Not got the strength anymore. My DH is heartbroken, completely broken.


----------



## CrazyS

Gwendy,  I can't believe all the things that have happened to you recently at this important time.  Surely it must be time for some good news for you.  What an awful thing that lady's done but that's on her shoulders.  I'm not sure what else to say as it will not be enough.  I came on the forum to wish you luck for your beta test and I was really feeling for you when I read your post.  Sending you some hyperspace  

Cx


----------



## jackabean72

Gwendy - is it not too early to test? Saffa did u not do an early test and got a negative then on test day got a bfp?  When's the beta test today? Wish I could give u a huge hug xx


----------



## Gwendy

The clinic said my OTD test date was Christmas Day as I had a 2 day transfer on the 10th December. They transferred 3 embies 4 , 4 + 5 cell which is normal for day 2 embies. I told clinic earliest available open clinic day for beta testing  here was 23rd Dec. in Aberdeen or 27th December which I need to go to GCRM for as ARI clinic closed till 4 th January. Dr Olivares preferred me to wait to 27th but agreed, albeit reluctantly, I could have beta tomorrow. My beta is at 8.30 in the morning so should get results early afternoon. Never been in this state about results before. Last time I was very calm as knew in my heart I had been relaxed, looked after myself and had done everything in my power to make it happen...and it did ! Just feels so different this time  for a miracle


----------



## jackabean72

I could have swore there was a couple of ppl on here who did early tests and were negative but then went on to get bfp. Keep ur chin up Gwendy hunny, I know its hard but you haven't had bleeding yet so that's a good sign x


----------



## Gwendy

Thanks Jacka, means s lot to me to hear this re others testing early. Gives me hope  Will tune into my fert /pregnancy CD'S ,. It's down to embies now . I can't do anymore than I am doing. Smitten by the  cold virus today ,runny nose and sneazing fits so honey and lemon drinks in order. Currently taking anti viral medication as well as antibiotics just now in cycle as per Dr Gorgy's protocol so surprised  I have caught this cold.. Roll on tomorow x

Crazy - thanks for your support honey too  I am hearing what you are saying about that person who hurt us. So true....hopefully I will get things in more perspective soon x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Gwendy,

I really don't know what to say.  Your going through such a hellish time just now and it must be awful.

I know mine was natural but i tested negative then waited a while and tested again and got positive.

Keep as positive as you possibly can during this very trying time.  Were all here for you and if you want to meet up to have a yap just say honey.

Take Care

((((((((((((Big Hugs)))))))))))

xxx


----------



## starrynight

Awww gwendy hunnie u have tested before you were suppose to 2moro i      it all changes for you. Saffa tested early with twins and she didnt get a positive till test so it shows things can change i have actually read lots of storys of that on here try and relax as much as you can and i hope u get a good sleep     for 2moro will be thinking of you.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Gwendy


Oh girl you really having a horrible time with the family aarrrgh you right time to think about yourself.


I really hope you get a surprise at your test day tomorrow!  Yes i did test early think it was 2/3 days early and got a negative only to test on test day and got a positive!  so lets hope yours is a positive tomorrow hun!




ar


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Aww Gwendy don't give up hope, as others have said you have tested early! I will keep praying for you! Xx


----------



## CrazyS

Gwnedy,  Ah'thin crossed for you.  Hoping that you just tested too early.  Praying for you this morning  

Cx


----------



## jackabean72

Gwendy- thinking of u today hunny. Xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Everything crossed for you today Gwendy xx


----------



## Gwendy

Beta Negative - Thank you so much for all your heartfelt support girls in helping us get through this to now. We will regroup and be strong before you know it. Just not our time yet x x x


----------



## jackabean72

Oh Gwendy I'm so sorry..so upset for u. I really hope that you and dh are strong for each other. You know where we r if u want to rant or anything. X


----------



## fionamc

I was just about to post but have changed my message.  So, so sorry.


----------



## shortnsweet3781

So sorry Gwendy


----------



## abdncarol

Gwendy I am so so sorry to hear  your news, that is just awful for you and your OH.  Life can be so cruel sometimes, you have been through so much I can't even imagine.  Sending you much love and thoughts your way petal xx


----------



## Lainsy

Gwendy so sorry, life's so unfair sometimes. Thinking of you and remember we are all here for you xxx


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry to hear your news Gwendy.  We're all here for you


----------



## Mummy30

oh no gwendy.... so sorry its not worked this time.  Life is so cruel at times but you will get through this. take your time to gather your strength and we are all here xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Merry Christmas everyone ! Xxx


----------



## jackabean72

Merry Christmas Everyone  Hope santa was good to u all. What a lovely day xx


----------



## stelpo

Has this thread gone somewhere else??


----------



## starrynight

Hi stelpo welcome to the thread   Are you having tx in aberdeen?


----------



## twinkle123

Hi stelpo. What stage are you at? Are you having treatment now or soon?
x


----------



## tissyblue

Hi Stelpo and welcome!


CrazyS - how are you getting on?


----------



## stelpo

oooh, you ARE still all around, it just went very quiet! 

Yes, I am having ICSI at Aberdeen, hopefully in March - the waiting is now doing my head in! Doing short protocol, so no down regging, just on the pill til the week before baseline scan. Have everything riding on this, this is our one and only attempt (nearly 42!) after discovering severe mf - I have had IF issues with previous partner (who has since had children) so presumed our issues were with me, go figure. Keep everything crossed for us!

S x


----------



## twinkle123

Lots of luck to you Stelpo.      I never did the short protocol. It was always long with me. Have you done any IUI or anything else before now?
x


----------



## stelpo

Nope, straight to ICSI for us due to severe MF which came as a complete surprise. 
I had previously (15 years ago!) done 6 months on clomid after ttc for 5 years with ex-husband and was at the point of IVF for unexplained infertility when we split up - the day before starting injections! He had super sperm and quickly had 2 children with someone else, so I presumed issue was with me which I was very open about with new partner. Had to give it a go with him in case it was just me & ex -h were bad match, but after 2 years turned out his SA was <0.2mil though it has improved slightly - really wish we had looked into it earlier, but there you go, hindsight it a great thing. So now, here we are, one and only go at ICSI as I am 41 and think after 42 is just too old, though DP is only 35. Only thing going for us is that I once conceived with ex-h but [email protected], so at least in theory it should be possible : ) Can't believe this has been going on for me for nearly 20 years on and off. Just received schedule in mail today so suddenly seems all too real - everything crossed 

S x


----------



## jackabean72

Welcome Stelpo, Good luck with ICSI that's what I had and was first time lucky......  you are the same xx


----------



## CrazyS

Hello everyone, Hope you are all doing well? Good luck for March Stelpo -hope it goes well - time will fly.  It certainly has for me - I was on short protocol as I am a poor responder -last injection on Monday. The I had egg collection on Wednesday for 4 (one up from last time).  2 fertilised - was a bit disappointed about that but can't change that.  Because we put two back there was no need to wait for day 3 for selection so had two ( 3 and 5 cell) put back yesterday.  Had the week off work and it's been brilliant.  I am even ready to go back on Monday - how sad is that? I am listening to the Zita West CDs which I've found really relaxing. Keeping everything crossed for now..

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weather


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi, I'm pretty new to all this but was hoping to get in touch with others who are currently undergoing treatment in Aberdeen. I have just returned from an appointment today where I was told my amh level is undetectable (apparentely they don't measure less than 4). I was told a couple of weeks ago during our first treatment of IUI which ended up cancelled that I would be unlikely to conceive due to very poor response and high fsh. The AMH test was just to confirm things. We're still going to give IVF a go just for peace of mind but in a way wish I was still 'unexplained', it was much easier to deal with.


----------



## CrazyS

Hi MrsMacD!

Good luck with your treatment - have you any idea when you might start your cycle?

I didn't have my AMH tested as they basically told me I'd probably be wasting my money.  My FSH was OK but follicle count was low so I was immediately put on short protocol on highest dose.  I've had friends with same issue and low chances who've had postive results.  It's just so frustrating.

Cx


----------



## MrsMacD

Thanks for the quick reply CrazyS and for your good wishes. Good to hear there are positive results to be had  We have an appointment booked to see the doctor in March and are attending the IVF info evening at the beginning of March. Unfortunately my husband works offshore so it can be difficult to match my cycle to when he's at home but fingers crossed it'll work out next month.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome MrsMacD. Good luck for your treatment. Not too long to wait for your appointment
with the doctor. Do you know what doctor you'll be seeing?

Crazy - how are you getting on with the 2ww? I loved my zita west CDs x


----------



## MrsMacD

Thanks for the welcome twinkle123. We'll be seeing Dr Maheshwari as she was the one who had to break the news to me about my failed IUI. We started with Dr Hamilton but won't be sad not to have him as he just kept telling us because of my age to keep trying and come back in 3 months. If we'd listened to him we'd still be trying and none the wiser! 

Anyway, compared with a lot of you ladies including yourself we haven't been through anything yet so to know you are all still positive and strong gives those of us starting on our journeys hope for the future.


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls   

Welcome mrsmacd and lots of luck to you     Not long till your appintment it all seems more real once you have been to the ivf meeting. I dont know what amh i can only remember getting checked for my fsh levels am sure some will pop along tho that knows more about it.

Crazy wow 2ww its all come so quick well feels like it when is your test date? Ya on 2 embies!! I also only had 2 on transfer day but was only allowed 1 put back and that was A the other didnt make it.    

Stelpo how u doing?

x


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya


I saw Dr Maheshwari too!  You may find her quite abrupt but that is the way she is and is actually nice once you get to know her.    All the best of luck to you all.


I had DE as i never responded on short protocol with the highest dose never once did i get an egg in my follicles.  Very frustrating.  I have severe endometriosis and only 1 ovary.  Never did try with my own eggs in another clinic!  just went straight for DE.


Sx


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi Saffa77.  Abrupt is one way to describe her. Think it would have hurt less if she'd punched me full force in the face. I know it's better to be honest but she could do with being a bit more tactful. Considering I was unexplained telling me within the space of a minute I hadn't responded to treatment and was unlikely to ever have a child with my own eggs was a bit much to take in. Still finding it difficult to come to terms with. How did you deal with having to use donor eggs? It's the first thing all family and friends say when I tell them our news but I'm not nearly ready to consider that.


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey ladies,

Welcome to the newbies.

I saw Dr Maheshwari too and felt the same but like you say its better to be upfront and honest.

Crazy when is your test date??

xx


----------



## chickadeedee

and welcome to MrsMacD and stelpo. I hope you find the site really helpful and the advice the girls can give is amazing. I haven't had treatment in over 4 years now and never had any in Aberdeen. But I am Mummy to Toots (not her real name, can't say on here), she's just turned 4 and we've had her since her 2nd birthday. No two days are the same but it really is the best job in the world!   

Hi to everyone else!! 

The weather's yuck isn't it?? Not the best start to the mid term break eh? 

Chick xxx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Just popping in to say hi to everyone  - still here but tbh not as much - more of a ******** person - will keep trying to pop on though xx


----------



## Saffa77

MRSmac - yeah totally understand what you saying!  When i went to go see her i had cysts on my ovaries and she was like oh yeah you have cysts so have to have another operation and we cant carry on with cycle!! She did say it so matter of fact and with a smile on her face too - aaaaaaaaargh that made me mad!  Then when i didnt respond the second time she was like well thats it - donor egg it is!  so thats what i did but to be honest wish i had gone to another clinic to try a different protocol there.  You will never have a different protocol and if you have maxed the dosage of their drugs which i dont remember what the dosage was, then forget it!!!  I just didnt want to wait.  I love my boys and did and still do think about what the donor looks like and really wish i could have a child with my genes but what can i do!  All the best of luck to you.  Can you not see another doctor?


Sx


----------



## Saffa77

i saw her so many times that she eventually did soften up a bit but only a bit!  But i must of seen her over 10 times!  


Be positive and dont let her way bring you down or doubt anything that was my thinking.


----------



## CrazyS

Hello everyone,

I'm testing on the 18th.  This week has been fine - next week will be really nerve wracking.  Last time AF arrived 5 days before the test date.  I'm pretty convinced that if it hasn't worked this time I will know before the test date.  Hopefully, everything crossed and praying like crazy I'll get past that.

I've got to use that horrible gel as my peanut allergy means I can't use the pessaries.  It's nae pleasant as it leaks out (TMI I know!) There was a tiny bit of pink on the discharge yesterday so I was worried I had totally failed again but nothing today.  Sorry about all that info ... hope no-one is having lunch/dinner/breakfast 

Also I wake up every night from about 1.30 until 3ish.  This happened the last time too.  It's a pain in the proverbial ... but I'll put up with it.  Roll on 18th and I'll see what it brings!

Cx


----------



## tissyblue

CrazyS   for you. I was having a choc digestive at the time so ok on the TMI front   


Hope you sleep through tonight. So much goes through your head at this stage and there are only questions, not answers.   


Hang in there chum and lots of


----------



## stelpo

Hey Starrynight and all others  

I'm OK, just want to get on with it now - baseline scan on 29th so a couple of weeks yet! Not sure what I think of the clinic yet, we were waiting (impatiently) for a karyotype test result before we could def start cycle, and when I eventually ran out of patience waiting for them to call, I called them and they just said, oh yes that was normal - and when did they intend telling us like they promised they would?? Followed by.....we thought you might be due a period at the end of the month so we could slot you in on such and such a date - HELLO, you told me to take the pill continuously til the test result was back so you could control when to start stim meds - do they look in the file at all?

Rant over lol! Hope you are all well?!

S x


----------



## Saffa77

crazy ooooo sounding promising to me.  I too also got that pink stained discharge didnt think anything of it but was obviously implantation bleed adn would also lie awake for hours in the early morning!


Sx


----------



## MrsMacD

Hey Saffa77 thanks for your kind words. It can't ever be an easy decision to go down the donor egg route but obviously your boys will make it all worthwhile. We just take it for granted when we are ready for a family it will happen but obviously for many of us (a lot more than I would ever of realised) it doesn't.

I was on 300 of gonal for IUI and don't think they give a higher dose than that but not giving up hope until we have a shot at IVF. To be honest on the whole we haven't been impressed with Aberdeen at all.has been impossible to get anyone on the phone on a number occassions, mixed up appointments and leaving messages and no-one getting back to us. At a time like this you really need to feel you're getting all the help you can!


----------



## twinkle123

MrsMacD & Stelpo - your experiences with the Aberdeen clinic sound so familiar. They never answer the phone even though when you're sitting in the waiting room you can hear the phone ring and you know there are people there to answer the phone. They used to keep me waiting for hours before phoning back.  I've got a lot of time for the nurses but had so many problems with various doctors.  We eventually changed clinic to GCRM in Glasgow because even after so many failed cycles, they were completely unwilling to try anything new with us.  It wasn't even unusual things we were asking for - they were happening at pretty much every single other clinic in the country!

Their problem is there is no competition for them so they get away with too much.  Anyway, lots of luck to you both.

Crazy - hope you're keeping positive. Not much longer for you to wait now     
x


----------



## Saffa77

MrsMac - No worries, I wanted babies so badly that for me donor egg wasnt a massive thing, especially knowing that I could perhaps have a chance at carrying a baby is all i wanted so it was easy to make my mind up.  I would have a bash at the ARI seeing as it is your first time, then if that dosent work and they not keen to change your protocol etc then either move to another clinic like GCRM - or if they insist on DE then I would definately go overseas.  I know Aberdeen do work with a clinic in spain but it works out far more expensive then you dealing and going to the clinic overseas yourself.  If you decide to go down this route I am more than happy to answer any questions you may have.  I didnt want to wait because i have severe endo so I knew that the chance of ever having my own baby would be like 1% as have no eggs and if i were to have any eggs they would be of poor quality!  So I just phoned the clinic overseas i got recommended went there and just went for it.  I was put on the waiting list for the aberdeen clinic but u can wait years and i didnt have time to waste as the longer i left it the more endometriosis would grow back etc.  All a vicious circle for me.  PS also DE is anonymous overseas which was another factor that interested me!  I look at the boys now and do often think about what the donor looks like and would love to see a photo , but deep down these boys are mine no matter what!  I do of course feel gutted that I dont have a my gene baby but am happy with what i have    of course !


All best of luck to you all


Sx


----------



## MrsMacD

Twinkle123 never thought about the fact it might be to do with no competition, thought they had just become complacent but as none of the other hospitals are like that it could well be the reason. I agree the nurses are lovely but the doctors need a kick in the right direction. Aberdeen is the only hospital for such a large area, lots of people have to travel a huge distance already to get to it without having to look elsewhere because their service is poor. Going to give IVF a go there first then if no success think it's time to look elsewhere.

Thanks for sharing your story Saffa77. Although we are all in the same boat we all have different situations and a different journey. Hopefully though we will all end up with happy endings


----------



## Lucci

Hello ladies  

I am 42 years old and my partner has just turned 50, we are currently considering IVF and this how I find myself on this site.
I don't know anyone personally who is going through what we are going through or gone through this process before so feel somewhat lost and a bit alone... but I guess that is how everyone feels.

A brief background to myself: 
I was married for 19 years and have been blessed with two beautiful daughters. Sadly my marriage ended when my ex-husband admitted cheating on me with my best friend, this 4 months after he demanded I get a sterilization....

It is such a deep loss to know that he took the ability for me to conceive naturally away from me along with my eldest daughter who no longer has a relationship with me as she chose to stay with her father....

Nevertheless after years of pain, hurt, grieving and healing.... I met the man of my dreams and believe in love once again.

My partner's life does not go without pain either.. 
Failed relationship along with the tragic loss of his one and only daughter who was stillborn in 2009 has left him completely devastated.  The reality that he may never be a Father weighs heavily on him....

So here we are desperate to have a child of our own....
But due to my sterilization that means IVF. We have had the necessary tests etc and first appointment (including internal examination) with our consultant at the Aberdeen Fertility Clinic and are due back in a month - so far I seem to be fine and so does my partner, no apparent problems etc good sperm count and ovulation (I don't know all the termonology sorry)
I just felt that our consultant could have been a little more forthcoming, he kept saying that we may think he is being pessimistic as we were presented with cold hard facts and stats regarding my age and success rates etc.
Nevertheless I guess I can hold on to his words that "if there was no hope he would have sent us home.."

It would be really great to speak and share ideas with ladies on this somewhat daunting, not with out risk but completely worth it journey...


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome Lucci. At work so need to be quick! Wow, you've both fairly been through your fair shair of problems in your life but this is a new chapter which will hopefully have a happy ending!   

That's good that you both seem to have no apparent problems. If you have any questions, just ask away.

x


----------



## Mummy30

hi lucci - what a heartbreaking story reading that. im so sorry your ex dh was a complete and utter [email protected] mine did the same... i was married 5 months before finding out about his affair with a work collegue of mine. that was long ago tho.  so pleased that you and dp have found each other. 

when is your next appointment.... have you been to the first meeting where other couples are there too??  i wish you all the best with your tx. x


----------



## Lucci

Hi Mummy 30 and twinkle 123, thank you so much for your responses  

For starters please can you help with all the abbreviations pretty please or direct me to them.. I get the just of dh and dp are but what do they stand for? lol....and help I have been reading posts but must be honest have gotten lost... me who is supposedly technologically minded...

We are due back at Aberdeen on 19th March which is when we will inform our consultant what we have decided. My partner took it rather badly when we last saw him, kind of felt like there was NO hope... 
nevertheless we both want this more than anything so it is worth taking the chance... 

What is the next step, do we see the consultant and he will then put me on treatment?

x


----------



## tamsinw

Hi ladies


I'm new to this thread but thought I'd join as we're about to start our 2nd cycle at Aberdeen (baseline scan on 29th Feb). Feeling pretty anxious but trying to keep a lid on it. My story is pretty much all in my profile signature thingie - I suppose I feel I have very little chance of conceiving naturally (last IVF, all my follies came from my tubeless side) and its now year 5 of desperately wanting a baby. I do regret staying with my previous partner for so long (15 years)    - I grew up but he didn't, but it took me far to long to break away from the rut that was our relationship. Oh well, at least I found my lovely DH and we still have a chance of having a family...


Apologies but I've only read through the last few responses - I get the impression people have not had great experiences at Aberdeen? I have to say that after appalling service at Manchester and then Liverpool, Aberdeen have been fantastic but perhaps I have been lucky. That said, the Dr we saw after IVF no.1 failed at fertilization stage initially reassured us that we would definitely get another funded cycle before I'm 40 (03 March!) only to tell us at our follow-up appointment that we they wouldn't be able to fit us in. We were fuming    but with much persistence they finally agreed to honour their initial statement. The nurses were always fantastic though. Am I rambling now? Sorry!


Lucci - hi! So sorry to hear what you've been through and tons of luck with your ttc journey. I can't tell you what'll happen after your next appt but my guess would be that if you want to give IVF a shot then they'll look at scheduling you in and working out what the best protocol is for you - this is pretty much guesswork for a first cycle as it is almost impossible to predict how someone will respond until they've been through a cycle. But they'll take hormone tests/age/etc into account. DP = dear partner and DH = dear husband btw.


Anyone else about to start treatment?


Tamsin x


----------



## button butterfly

Hi Ladies

Sorry I havent posted on here for a while but I havent felt that I had anything to report. Still in a quanderie in what to do. Whether I should go for my 5th IVF treatment or just give up. Having 2 treatments that failed then 2 that were BFP's only to loose them before 12 weeks just makes me even more confused. The Aberdeen clinic hasnt shut the door on me but I have to see how much psychologically I can take. Anyway I am thinking of alternatives to help me like acupuncture etc (but not so sure it will work  ) any other suggestions girls

Hi to Tamsin and Lucci -  

Lucci - if I remember rightly you will see consultant and they will work out medications and doses you are to take then they will give you a date/month where you feel you will be ready to start. All this comes after you have had your initial evening welcome night and informal tour around the unit - judging by the way you are speaking I take it you have already had this so it is a matter of waiting to see your consultant again on the 19th with you decision. They will ask you when your last period was and work things out from there and see if they are busy on the month you would like to try etc.

Tamsin - Glad to see that the nurses were on your side!! They are a good bunch of girls. You should use this site to off load any worries or ask loads of questions. I did at the begining and sometimes still do when I have forgotten etc. The girls here and on other threads are great support!

Button


----------



## stelpo

Tamsin - I too have baseline scan in Aberdeen on feb 29 - true cycle buddies! Are you on the long or short protocol?

I feel similarly downhearted about success, this is our one and only ICSI attempt, we are self funding as I am 41, and I think older than this is just too old. This has been a very long road, two partners, IVF needed for both for completely different reasons - first was unexplained for 5 years, this one is MF. This is the first time I have actually made it to start IVF cycle as first partner bailed about a week before DR meds....had age on my side then, now completely against me, boo!

Fingers and toes crossed for both of us!

S x


----------



## stelpo

Do any of you know the name, or have the contact details of the chinese acupuncture man in Aberdeen? I must have read about him somewhere but can't find where now : ( I think its in Deeside something....

many thanks!
S x


----------



## Di39

Hi, welcome to all the new girls.  To the older girls I just wanted to say I was 41 when I had my twins despite me having PCOS and DH having low sperm count and motility. 

So it can happen past 40.

Good luck.
xx


----------



## tamsinw

Stelpo - hello cycle buddy! I'm on the ultra-short protocol - buserelin (higher dose this time) Days 1-3, FSH from Day 2. How about you? And yes, everything crossed   


I went to the lady Chinese doctor in Aberdeen at Bodytune, 65 Rosemount Place - the other chap is at the Aberdeen Acupuncture Clinic, 10 Deeside (I'm not sure I can post phone numbers - will I get moderated I have them easily to hand if you need them). My long-time Chinese doc friend from Cheshire (oh I wish he lived up here!) advised going to the lady doc because she can prescribe herbs too. That said, having had herbs before I don't think I can handle it at the moment (they tasted vile), so I might just see who can fit me in!


Button - I really love acupuncture and I reckon its worth trying to see if it suits you. I find it very relaxing and would often have a nice snooze - so I figure its good just from the relaxing angle, let alone the fertility benefits. Unfortunately the nearest acupuncturist to me is nearly 2 hours away in Inverness so not something I can do regularly any more. My doc often said he was treating my emotions as well as physical thing so perhaps it would help you cope with all thats happened, and help you decide what you want to do next?


Hello Di - thanks for your words of encouragement for us older ladies. I've been looking through the ICSI success stories to try to relieve some of the anxiety and it really does help. 


Right must get on with work. Let me know if you want those acupuncture clinic numbers and I'll PM you?


T x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome Tamsin    I would recommend acupuncture and all things alternative! I went to Sue May at Rosemount Centre for a while. It certainly helped me relax. Only stopped going because I was paying for IVF and we had no money!  I also started going to a homeopath last year after 9 IVFs and then a few months later, I was pregnant naturally! I'm sure there's something in it.

Lots of luck to you all on your journey   
x


----------



## Lucci

Hi Ladies  

So great to log on this morning and read all the responses...

It really does bring comfort knowing that even though we are alone on this journey that  we are together in that too...

Tamsin and Steplo good luck for the 29th - will be   for you.  as I said dont know all the terminology but thanks for the heads up  

Di39, thank you so so much for your words.... the age thing really seemed to put a spanner in the works but your words have brought much encouragement  

Button, yes consultant is seeing us on the 19th with our decision, I got the impression that my age was a factor so time is of the essence...  nervous, excited, scared just does not really describe how we feel...

Look forward to chatting some more

Lucci x


----------



## jackabean72

Welcome to the new ladies Tasmin, Lucci and stelpo.  I really hope that your journey is one that brings you closer to your dream, never stop dreaming as they really do come true.

Tasmin what a time you and your DH (Dear Husband) have been through.....you deserve a miracle.

I would also reccommend homeopath as two of the ladies on here have had natural BFP (big fat positive) from going to her.

You are not alone and if any of you ever need to come on her for support, ask questions or just to rant I know that any of the ladies including myself will help or listen.  This board has been a saviour for me when doing treament and don't think I would have coped as well without it xx


----------



## tamsinw

Hi all
Just a quick note to say how lovely it is that ladies who've had successful treatment or even a surprise BFP still come on here to give support. Warms my heart  
Oo and Twinkle/Jackabean - is the homeopath easy to find?
x


----------



## twinkle123

Tamsin - her name is Sue Townsend. If you google her name along with homeopath and Aberdeen, she's easy to find.
x


----------



## stelpo

Tamsin, thank you for that, got the numbers  

Not sure exactly what protocol I'm on, seems to be different from anyone else's that I've seen! I've been on OCP for couple of months continuously since day 1 of AF, take last one tomorrow (24th) then baseline scan next Wed (29th) - is this technically day 5?? Hopefully should start Gonal-F same day, then after 5 days (4th March) start Cetrorelix as well, until hCG , then egg collection should be week beginning 12 march. Definitely short, not sure if as short as yours though!!

Thanks to all for your hope!

S x


----------



## tamsinw

Morning Stelpo


Sounds like you're on the Cetrorelix protocol - I only know because that was the protocol they'd originally planned for me last time (and I still have a copy!). All changed at the last minute - I think because my follicle count was quite high (but don't quote me!). So yes, our schedule is virtually the same, EC should be w/c 12 March for me too.     (more hope!)


x


----------



## tamsinw

Oh lordy. Just checked my protocol (again) and noticed I'm supposed to start buserelin the day before my baseline scan (don't know HOW I haven't noticed it on any of the billion other times I've looked at it) but I haven't got any! Arggh! Just spoke to one of the nurses (v nice as usual) and very apologetic because they should've sent me some, but now we have to go a day earlier - not easy when work etc is specifically planned around the trips (we have an 8-hour round trip). So baseline scan on 28 Feb now.
Why can't things just go smoothly?!  
Rant over - thanks for listening!
x


----------



## Lucci

Hi Tamsin,

Sure hope you feeling better now  
Its so hard trying to juggle things, like you say around work, but here is hoping that it will all have been worth it   in the end 

Have a good weekend 

x


----------



## stelpo

Tamsin! Oh my god, 8 hour round trip?? I thought I was bad with 3....Take my hat off to you!

Was the Cetrorelix protocol the one where you got 3 follicles? Totally beginning to stress about everything that could go wrong now, I have no idea how many follicles would be good at my elderly age - I guess just praying that at least one fertilises, but wouldn't three be lovely?? And I know, it only takes one  

Hope everything goes OK on the 28th

S x


----------



## tissyblue

Just wanted to come on and say good luck ladies. Stay positive during treatment - its a real roller coaster and most of the time you will feel like you are completely on your own. 


Just take one day at a time and you will all do fine. Wishing you all lots of luck xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Lovely to see this thread up and running again, both new members and those who have been around for a while popping in.  Just want to wish everyone who is having/ or close to starting/or still waiting for tx in Aberdeen the best of luck!  Hope you all get your precious BFPs very soon.I don't usually post on this thread as I live in the highlands and tend to post on that thread, although it has gone very quiet recently.  I also post on the Scottish twins thread which can be found in the central board.  However I have always taken a keen interest in readng the Aberdeen thread as you will see from my signture that I have two beautiful twin girls, thanks to all the wonderful staff in Aberdeen.  Unlike many others who use this site I had a less than favourable experience at GCRM, so those of you who are self-funding in Aberdeen I think you have made a fantastic choice.  The nurses at GCRM were wonderful but both the actions of a consultant and the embryologists were questionable during our treatment.  Anyway aften 2 BFNs at GCRM while we had a very long wait for treatment in Aberdeen, we finally got to the top of the list in Aberdeen and our dreams finally came true.  Our 1st tx in Aberdeen was july/August 2010 and that sadly came to a very aprupt end due to an unforseen complicaton.  We initially thought following that our next step would be a fet using unfertilsed eggs, that they would then have to fertilse once they had been unfrozen but we were told not to get our hopes up, less than 10% chance of success!  It was at that point Aberdeen really came up trumps.  We only had to wait until October and instead of going down that road they allowed us to have our 3rd and final fresh cycle before we had to try the FET and with the fresh cycle we got a BFP (x2)!!  As you can imagine we were just over the moon with joy and happiness!!!  We now have two beautiful daughters who will be 7 months old tomorrow and life just couldn't be better!!!  Every single person who we came into contact with in Aberdeen was kind, caring, helpful and supportive and we just can't thank them enough.  The councilor is lovely too brilliant at listening if any of you feel you would beneft from her services.  

I hope that sharing my experiences helps some of you in some way.  Once again good luck to everyone and i wll definatly keep popping in to see how you are all gettng on. Keep believing!!!

I only have one personal, sorry!

Twinkle - Hope all is going well with your pregnancy

Bethliz


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Wow so many new members!  Good luck to all of you and hope you all achieve your dreams      

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

scottish twins thread... ohh ill have to go check that out!


----------



## tamsinw

Morning


Thx to all the ladies with their positive stories and encouragement    And thx Lucci - feeling OK now.


Stelpo - try not to stress, but easier said than done I know! Lots of ladies are successful first go and that might be you - everything crossed or you   No I didn't end up doing the cetrorelix protocol. I'm not sure why they changed it to ultrashort but I think it was something to do with having 12-14 follicles at baseline. Unfortunately, only 3 matured but of those 2 were really good and the docs seemed surprised that neither fertilised. Hence, ICSI this time and a higher dose of FSH... Good luck on the 29th.


I've decided to be really positive and hopeful about this go - what's the point of being realistic when I know I will be devastated if its not successful this time however much I build myself up for it not working? I figure if I'm positive and hopeful I'll be less stressed, which has to be good, doesn't it?! That's my 'logic' anyway   


Have a lovely weekend everyone
x


----------



## starrynight

WOW i have missed so much am actually sitting eating my tea just now lol 

But welcome to all the new ladys and lots of luck with tx        I agree with bethliz i think every1 at the clinic are lovely i couldnt fault them at all and kinda missed them after my tx had finished after being there for so long lol   I will come bk later and read back properly 

xx


----------



## tamsinw

Good luck today stelpo   - ask loads of questions if you need to. The nurses are always happy to help. 

My scan ok - not much activity in L ovary but plenty on R so started buserelin last night, starting menopur tonight. Grow follicles, grow!


----------



## Lucci

Hello everyone,

Was just thinking of both tamsin and steplo, hope these past days have not been too taxing on the mind and body...

Lots of encouragement to you guys  

Ciao for now
Lucci


----------



## CrazyS

Hello everyone - not been on for a while after second IVF BFN - and was reading all the updates  since my last visit.  Hello to the new ladies and I wish you all well in your treatment.

I can't remember who was looking for acupuncture - an alternative to Twinkle's suggestion is Fan at the Aberdeen acupuncture Clinic - 323276.  I've also been to see the homoepathist (Sue Townsend) recently and she was lovely so fingers crossed.  

Despite the negative results after IVF I've always been happy with Aberdeen so good luck with the treatment.  We have our follow up appointment in April - have to say that I am not looking forward to going back to that building!


----------



## jackabean72

Just on quicky to say tasmin I hope your folices grow, when is EC?  Steplo are you at EC yet?  Lucci what stage are you at?  Tried to look back but head is getting funny lol xx


----------



## stelpo

Hey everyone, thank you so much for your good luck vibes!

Baseline scan today went OK I think, 4 antral follicles on the right and 2 on the left - I think the nurse hoped for more, but wouldn't actually say so, just questioned whether the protocol was right for me, and talked about the flare ultrashort one (sound familiar Tamsin?!) Anyway, long story short, after discussing with Cons, called to say to stay on the cetrorelix one SO 1st jab of Gonal F tonight!! 

Have booked some acupuncture with the chinese man in Deeside, but he said I should have started months ago, seemed to struggle with the fact that I work full time and don't live in Aberdeen and kept offering me mid week appts - anyway, have an appt next week, and a couple for the following which should be EC/ET week - better than nothing?

Tamsin, how goes it??

S x


----------



## tamsinw

Morning!
Stelpo - glad it went OK. Lets hope our follicles grow into big fat healthy ones!      Yes, all sounds familiar - I'm still on the flare so one more day of 2 injections then its just daily menopur. Next scan on Wed 07 Mar - how about you? Then all being well EC planned for w/c 12 Mar...
I'm feeling OK ta, just a bit tired. I took norethisterone for 2 weeks (nurse said they try to keep it down to 7-10 days) and I started to feel really tired by the end of it then had horrendous pre-AF and AF cramps for 3 days which kept me awake at night! So I'm REALLY glad that seems to have subsided    Trying to stay reasonably chilled and hopeful now.
Yes, any acupuncture is good I reckon. I haven't made an appointment yet but hoping to fit in a couple next week.
CrazyS - sorry to hear about your 2nd BFN    I hope you're taking it easy and being kind to yourself.
Hows everyone else? Hope you're all doing OK x


----------



## CrazyS

Hi everyone - flogging the glass a little at work - it's been a long day.  

I was on the short protocol - apart from the reason being that I am a poor responder I was glad not to have to inject the DR drugs for weeks beforehand.  

Anyway - Stelpo - 6 follies - hope they all grow and produce good eggs  

Tamsin - good luck for the scans next week. 

Sounds like the 2 of you are pretty much on for EC/ET the same week.  Keep positive!


----------



## Mummy30

keep positive girls... i always had something orange with me, and beside my bed for luck!


----------



## stelpo

Orange?? Worth a try, esp if it gives you twins  

Next scan Mon 5th, then7th and 9th, with EC hopefully week beg 12th, so same as you Tamsin.

Drank 2L water today, feel awash!

S x


----------



## tamsinw

Love the orange thing! How did you pick orange Mummy30? I wanna get me some twins!   


Wow 2L - v cleansing Stelpo! Hope you feel OK over the next few days - I haven't felt any noticeable side effects of the buserelin/menopur...yet. I'm just glad I can sleep again! Sending    for excellent follies.


Thanks CrazyS. I agree its good not to have weeks of DR. Just hoping the flare/ultrashort protocol works this time - does any one know of any success stories for this protocol?


Have a good day all x


----------



## CrazyS

Tamsin,

I know quite a few people who have had excellent results with short protocol: singletons and twins so keep positive!

Cx


----------



## tamsinw

Thanks CrazyS - that's great to know.    Feeling quite positive at the moment so want to keep it up! x


----------



## Lucci

Hi ladies, 

Good positive vibes all the way, sort of surreal this experience because we don't know one another personally but yet all share a very intimate close to the heart experience that in a way makes us closer.. really rooting and praying for all of us..

Due back to the clinic on the 19th with a decision, been a very difficult week..  My DP is a God sent and a rock in my life but I feel like such a failure for not being able to give him children naturally, he buried his daughter (from a previous relationship) in 2009 (stillborn) and whilst discussing all the risks  ahead etc,  he just broke down and said "he can't bury another baby" it absolutely breaks my heart..  he DESPERATELY wants to be a Daddy in his own right... I know that he loves me and going our seperate ways is not an option but am feeling really low as I am 42 and the consultant really laid it on thick about what is against us...  

Anyway today is a new day... 
I have been reading posts and once again need help with abbreviations  
Can anyone tell me how do I add the info that appears in pink underneath posts? 
Also what does ICSI/EC stand for?

Hope you all have a good weekend
Lucci x


----------



## Mummy30

lucci - dont write yourself off before giving it a go..... many many "older" ladies have fallen pregnant on their first attempt so whos to say you wont be another.    the consultant has scared you cause he/she has to warn you of the possibilities of things not going well but only cause its his job and he has to.  Keep positive about it all x
icsi is similar to ivf... instead of the sperm finding their own way to the egg in the dish they are insterted into the centre of the egg manually with a very fine needle... thats what i had.  they usually do icsi when sperms are bad swimmers, that kind of thing! cant remember the full name of icsi tho!
the pink writing is the signature and you can edit this via profile! x


----------



## tamsinw

Lucci - I agree with Mummy30 completely. Lots of older ladies get pregnant - a radiographer friend of mine (who's also ttc with fertility treatment) recently scanned a 50-year-old lady who'd recently had twins! The doctors have to give a bleak picture so try not to dwell on what they say and remember its worth trying if this is something you both want. Losing his baby must have been devastating for your DH - its not something you ever get over I don't think, you just learn to live with it. Having suffered an ectopic pregnancy, I guess I may be hypersensitive to any twinge if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again      but we so desperately want a baby that we can't think about the mess we were in after our loss (let alone the fact that I nearly died). I guess what I'm trying to say is I can understand your DH's fear and upset but you have every chance of a successful outcome so try to stay positive. I think the counsellor at Aberdeen comes highly recommended - perhaps it would be worth speaking with her?
ICSI = intracytoplasmic sperm injection
EC = egg collection
ET = embryo transfer
And yes, well said, this is a very private experience for all of us and I'm rooting for us all too      I've only been on here a handful of times but I'm always heartened by how lovely and supportive everyone is. 
T x


----------



## Lucci

Tamsin and Mummy 

THANK YOU so much for the words of encouragement - so so needed and appreciated...

As you can see have managed to edit profile  

Hugs and thinking of us all
Lucci


----------



## twinkle123

I would highly recommend the counsellor at Aberdeen. Her name is Jayne and I've seen her about 3 or 4 times over the years. She's lovely.  I would also recommend using Zita West relaxation CDs. I used them a lot when I was doing IVF cycles. They definitely helped keep me calm.  
Keep positive ladies     
xxx


----------



## Mummy30

haha orange is the colour of fertility.... i think!!


----------



## tamsinw

OK so I'm now going crazy over orange - I have an orange beaker, orange flowers and I'm drinking orange juice  
Stelpo - good luck today   


T x


----------



## twinkle123

Sounds so familiar Tamsin. Lost count of the number of times I bought orange flowers!  

Hope your scan went well today stelpo


----------



## Mummy30

oh no look what ive started!!!  DS1 used to give me all his orange toys and i had them piled up beside my bed during tx. it was his way of gettinb involved in it all.  Orange will always be special to me now!


----------



## stelpo

Well......scan today went good, 7 follies growing nicely, so they have cancelled Wed appt and just going on Fri now, with EC probably on Mon - eeek - this has gone soooo fast I can't believe it - gotta love short protocol!
Only hiccup at clinic was when it became clear that I wasn't who sonographer thought I was half way through scan - started talking about ultrashort protocol and how worried I must have been after last weeks scan - eh? She had the wrong persons notes out and hadn't checked my ID properly - just called me by first name from the waiting room, but I was on my own in there! So now I know quite a lot about someone else's cycle...

Anyway, thank you all so much for your positive thoughts, Tamsin, hope all goes well on Wed  

S x


----------



## Bethliz

Can't say i ever did the orange thing but its worth doing anythng you think wll help!  Good luck Steplo & tamsin  

bethlz


----------



## CrazyS

Stelpo - sounds all good news on the follies!  That's great.  hope you're able to relax for EC next Monday.

Tamsin - hope things go well for your scans this week 

Lucci - 19th isn't far away

I've used the Zita West CDs as well - like Twinkle I really got a benefit from them.  Just having 20-20mins relaxation to yourself each day or every few days is really beneficial.  I also, perhaps optimistically, bought the conceiving naturally one as well which I am listening to just now (as not on IVF).  Well you never know ...

Follow up appointment middle of April so quite happy to forget about IVF for the time being.

Cx


----------



## Lucci

Hi ladies 

Good morning so nice to read all the positive news

Steplo - 7 follicles YAY!! Rooting for you and the EC
Tamsin - wishing you a very very very ORANGE day and that all the scans go well this week.
CrazyS - thanks for remembering appt is on 19th, feeling a bit better but leaving decision up to my DP.
Twinkle - Thanks for the recommendation, may just consider seeing Jayne.. once a decision is made

Its Wednesday and the sun is shining and sometimes just seeing that big ORANGE ball in the sky can make a person feel tons better..
Have learnt that what is for you, will not go by you.. 
Good luck and God bless
Lucci


----------



## tamsinw

Hiya
Great news stelpo - 7 follies is fab, everything crossed for Friday.
Not so great here unfortunately - only 2 follies, but both decent size (one 12 mm, one 15 mm) so if they both continue growing OK we'll still go ahead with EC. Three is usually the cut off but the (lovely) nurse said she'd push for us to continue due to age, last NHS cycle and only having one tube. Scan on Friday to find out if we're staying on the roller coaster     
Thanks ladies for all the good vibes and positive encouragement - much appreciated and much needed, particularly now!
Off to walk the dogs in the sun in a minute and soak up some more orange!
T x


----------



## stelpo

Ah, two's good Tamsin, only takes one hey? Fingers crossed they continue to grow nicely. Was thinking about you today with everything crossed  
Feeling left out now as I don't think I have anything orange!!

Lucci - cheers for the thoughts, roll on the 19th!

S x


----------



## Saffa77

Hey tamsin


Well that is good news the clinic is letting you go ahead with 2 follies!!!  They would only let me have EC if i got 3 follies nothing less!!! so 1st time didnt make it to EC and 2nd time my follies had no eggs!  They must of changed teh rules all the best and yes 1 is all it takes!


----------



## tamsinw

Hi Saffa77, thanks for the encouragement and great to see you got your babies in the end, after what must've been a heartbreaking experience with your first 2 cycles. I don't think they've changed the rules - they still might not go ahead. They have to make a judgement about whether its the right thing to do for me as an individual - hence, taking age etc into account - and both follies will have to be a really optimal size.
I so hope we get a proper chance this time. I try not to think about it, but if the NHS had done their job properly we would've started fertility treatment in 2009 rather than 2011. 
xx


----------



## tissyblue

Fingers crossed for you Tamsin - hope you get the green light for EC!


----------



## stelpo

Absolutely all the best Tamsin, fingers crossed for tomorrow - incidentally, what is the optimal size for follicles to get to before EC? I'm stressing now about them getting too big, or too small......

S x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi,

welcome to the new ladies.  Need to read back a bit. All the very best for your upcoming Tx

Been lying low. Had my Hysteroscopy operation in Athens Greece last Friday. They gave me DVD of it afterwards showing I had to have a lot of white scar tissue cut away. They also make tiny scratches on the uterus walls to encourage blood supply which embies can implant onto. Had quite a lot of fresh bleed afterwards so fingers crossed they have done  the trick for our next and truly final Tx as I have had enough.

Still got a 'free go " to use at Barcelona clinic from voucher we won. It simply has to work this time. Flew back home from Athens with rip roaring Respiratory infection so been bed since with fever. Still bleeding a little and feeling sorry for myself. On strong AB's and Cyclacur.Roll on next week. Been attending Sue Homeopath since last month and taking remedies. Called new fertility Nutritionalist and my previous fertility counsellor/psychotherapist......Talk about being armed and ready this time !

All the best for tomorrow Tamsin


----------



## tamsinw

Gwendy - wow, you've had a long and arduous journey. I really hope the procedure works for your next cycle and that you feel better real soon   
Stelpo - on Wed, the nurse said they have to be at least 15 mm, but more than 18mm is better. From my last cycle I seem to remember 25 mm is getting too big. So its quite a big range - try not to stress! If you're being healthy there's nothing more you can do - thats what the nurse said to me on Wed    Tons of luck for tomorrow   
Thanks again for all the kind wishes.
T x


----------



## gmac2304

hi ladies, just checking in!  hope you're all OK...   

a big    to all the newbies too - I hope you're dreams come true soon!

xxxx


----------



## Lucci

Hello everyone,

Another whirlwind week of high and lows has flown by....
Tamsin let us know how you get on, Steplo all the best out of those 7 follies hoping all are perfect for you.. like Tamsin says there is nothing more you can do  
Hello Mrs Coops and Gwendy too,
Gwendy wishing you lots of good health and that you will feel tons better soon 

Have a good weekend everyone and reach for those stars     

Hugs
Lucci


----------



## stelpo

So.....todays scan all good again, I now have 9 follies growing, 4 are already over 18mm, 4 should make it by Mon, and one little one so EC is now set for Monday with hopefully 8 decent follies - now just   for some eggs out of those! Having a bit of an argument with the clinic re 3 embryo transfer, they are really not keen and said they don't do it, but will have to speak to senior consultant, hmmmm, but they appear to do this for elderly birds like me at most other clinics so why not here? Alll this in a perfect world where we actually have three embryos to transfer of course, may well be a moot point, but hey, can only hope!

Tamsin, how did you get on? Was thinking about you when i was there hoping you get good news.

Lucci and all the others, thank you for your thoughts.

S x


----------



## tamsinw

Stelpo - that's FAB news!    Everything crossed for lots of excellent eggs on Monday. 
Well, my 2 follies have continued to grow well so we're going ahead on Monday too. We were offered IUI as an alternative to ICSI due to only having 2 follies and the high risk of retrieving no eggs but I'm afraid it just seems like a bad idea for someone (me) who only has one tube. Especially when we have no idea if the remaining tube is functioning OK - I had a very clear HSG only months before my (tubal) ectopic pregnancy so the tubes were patent but the right side definitely wasn't functioning properly. Anyway, the nurse was lovely and left the choice to us so we've stuck with ICSI. 
Is there anyone out there who has had success with only 2 follies? I know it only takes one so we're just trying to stay hopeful.
Lucci - how is the decision-making process going? I hope you're both OK.
Hello to all the other ladies and hope you all have a lovely weekend.
T x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Steplo & Tamsin,

Delighted to hear ec going ahead for both of you on Mon, defo think you have made the right decison Tamsin to stick with ICIS

Steplo - I don't think many if any scottish clinics allow 3 embryo transfer however, don't forget they will freeze any additional good quality embryos.  I only had 3 embryos on my final shot, 2 were implanted and here i am with two beautiful girls!  our 3rd embie didn't make it to freezing but they kept it to day 5 before they made that decision.  

Hi Gwendy - Hope you feel better very soon

Liz
xx


----------



## stelpo

Bethliz, do you know if that also applies to over 40's in Scotland? I have also posted this question on the over 40's board and they are ALL having/have had 3 put back if available - but I don't know if they are all in England, tho one is at Aberdeen and was going to have 3 put back last year but was persuaded at the last minute to have only 2 which resulted in a BFN, I think she may have transferred to Glasgow now. I know the HFEA regs allow 3 after 40. I think the main issue is that eggs harvested at my age (nearly 42) are unlikely to survive the freeze/thaw process, and I'm way way more likely to have BFN than multiples, even with 3. Seems like such a waste if we are lucky enough to have 3 available.

Ahhh, the trials! But thank you for that, I didn't realise it might be a scottish issue!

S x


----------



## stelpo

Hsve just gone back and checked, Glasgow are willing to put 3 back for her too!

S x


----------



## Madasatruck

Stelpo....just to back you up. A'deen almost put 3 back for me in June 2011, GCRM will def put 3 back for me ( if I get 3  ) in 2 weeks time. GCRM questioned why A'deen hadn't put 3 back as I was 41.

A'deen have had fingers wrapped for too many multiple births last year and clinics can be reprimanded if they exceed HFEA's strict guide on multiples. Perhaps that's why they aren't so keen now! 

As you say at our age embryos are rarely freezable


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Steplo,

I'm sorry I didn't notice your age, I  have heard of over 40s getting 3,  think glasgow royal may have done it, gcrm will do it as madasatruck says.  I can give you further info om what madasatruck said about abdn gettng their fingers wrapped though.  I gave birth at Raigmore and while pregnant i came across a consultant who i had also had contact with during my infertility investigatons and she remembered me.  She said it was nice to see me then asked if  had concieved naturally or had my successful treatment been at gcrm or aberdeen.  As you will see from my signiture I have had treatment at both.  When I told her it was aberdeen she immediatly said she had been having a rant and a rave at aberdeen recently as they were getting too many twin pregnancies from there!  Keep pushing, I had to push for 2! its all you can do!  At least they are very likely to give you at least 2, hopefully 3.  Good luck!

Liz


----------



## stelpo

thanks ladies, will keep you posted! 

S x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Havn't been on here for sooooooooooo long.

Welcome to all the newbies - sending lots of babydust your way  

xxx


----------



## Mojo72

Hi Ladies,
Haven't been on for a while although I have been checking everyone's progress. Glad to see many people are almost at EC and wishing them lots of luck  
We have an appointment to decide what we are doing next in April so in limbo until then, just trying to get on with life!
Just a quick question - how many days after a late af would you do a hpt? I'm normally regular as clockwork but this month 5 days late, as we speak. Too soon to test? Been having my usual af symptoms but no show!


----------



## stelpo

Just back from EC - 8 follicles aspirated, 7 eggs! I am so delighted with that    On top of that, DP sample was still mega low at 2.6mil, BUT motility was up to 76%, when in both previous samples it was 0 - thank you Wellman!! Another hurdle over, now just need the ICSI to go well and get some fertilisation  

Tamsin, I have everything crossed for you!

S x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Great news Steplo !!!

Mojo, i'm now 15 days late I did 4 HPT over the course of a week late and a blood test exactly 8 days late and all negative, unfortunately mine is probably due to stress 

Fingers crossed for ya 

xx


----------



## tamsinw

Hi ladies
Stelpo - that's great news!    Everything crossed that everything continues to go really well   


As for me, one follicle disappeared with no signs of ovulation so no idea what happened there. But one egg retrieved from the other follicle so all hopes pinned on that little fella   . I'm hoping its good enough quality for ICSI - would they know that by now? TBH I'm dreading the phone call tomorrow (assuming we get that far) - I was so devastated last time when there was no fertilization. That said, I'm feeling fairly relaxed at the mo - it seems to be a side effect of all the drugs for EC!
Mojo and Flip Flop Flo - really hoping you'll get BFPs and its nothing to do with stress    
T x


----------



## Bethliz

Tamsin - Good luck honey, it only takes one, stay positive  

Steplo, Tamsin, Flip, flop flo, & Mojo - I honestly believe there is real hope for you all at the mo of a bfp, keeping everything crossed and sending you all lots of   for good luck!

Liz
x


----------



## angelina1976

Hi ya

Not been on here for yonks. 

Tamsin - Good luck - it only takes one

Stelpo - fab news. 

A x


----------



## stelpo

Tamsin, everything crossed for your precious one, it really does just take one.....

Angelina, Bethliz and everyone else, thank you so much for your thoughts, means the world to have you guys rooting for us, I can't believe everything has gone so smoothly so far, long may it continue  

S x


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hello to all - not been on for yonks - hope everyone is well xx

Lots of babydust to all xx


----------



## tamsinw

The line ranger is mature enough for ICSI - yay! Overnight wait to see if we get fertilisation this time ...


----------



## tamsinw

Lone not line - doh!


----------



## stelpo

Woo hoo, thats great! Everything crossed then  

Did they give you Utrogestan pessaries today? They told me to rake 2 x twice a week from Wed, and I swear they said pessaries but the instructions on the box say for oral use only - confused.com!

S x


----------



## Bethliz

Great news Tamsin!

Steplo - can't help it was definatly pessaries when i had tx in aberdeen, just phone clnic tomorrow if you are still unsure

liz


----------



## Gwendy

Stelpo and Tamsin - All the best girls. Rootin for your wee embies. Tamsin it only takes one hun ....thats all you need. Stelpo great result. Will be following both your news. Hang in there girls 

Mojo and FFF fingers x for you both


----------



## tamsinw

Thanks for all the lovely support   
Stelpo - I've been given Cyclogest pessaries (twice daily for 2 weeks) to start on Weds if all goes well (please please please   ). I'd ring the clinic tomorrow to check what you're supposed to do.
Everything crossed for lots of 'action' in the lab tonight   


x


----------



## fionamc

Welcome to all the new people since I was last on here, which like some of the others, has been a while.  It sounds as though it's all systems go for some of you.  Yes, hope theres lots of embie making going on as we speak   .

Mojo, have you plucked up the courage to test yet?  Five days late certainly isn't too early and looking hopeful when you are normally so regular.  

Gwendy - hope you're doing ok after your op?

Hi to everyone else. x


----------



## CrazyS

Good morning everyone - 

Hoping to hear some good news from Tamsin - fingers crossed.  Stelpo - how did your seven (wow!) do?
Mojo - have you tested yet?  Hope it's a BFP!

Cx


----------



## Lucci

Wow, all exciting news... and I have only been gone for 3 day lol!

Hello Ladies,

Mojo I think fiona is right, if you are always regular then test   
Tamsin, rooting big time for the lone ranger... c'mon little fella you can do it!!!
Steplo interesting that they don't want to implant 3, I was lead to believe that ladies over 40's do... I hope so as at my age (now 42) and only one chance at this that that would be the case... good luck  
Flip Flop Flo, sorry to hear HPT negative, its never easy going through these cycles, hope you relax..

Was reading on website re stats and my age and so off putting  
Going through a few highs and lows,  wondering if I should pursue the reversal of the sterilisation but all I seem to get is that there is better chance of IVF due to scar tissue... only to read the stats re my age etc etc (feel pretty hopeless and sad)

Anyway good luck ladies   
Lucci


----------



## gmac2304

for the new ladies on here, and the 'oldies' who dont check the main board  we're organising lunch for Sunday 8th April...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242391.850

hope to see lots of faces, old & new!

xx


----------



## stelpo

OK, so 5 out of our 7 have fertilised normally, no idea what grade they are but so pleased with 5! Please keep growing   
ET now set for Thurs!

Tamsin, how is the lone ranger??

S x


----------



## tamsinw

Stelpo thats great! Everything crossed for 5 juicy embies   
The Lone Ranger is still hanging on - embryologist said there are indirect signs of fertilisation so nothing definite, but in his words, "its positive".  Update early tomorrow and if all is good ET tomorrow afternoon    I feel like we're hanging on by a thread...
Lucci - big    for you. This is so hard isn't it? The odds of success are reduced as we get older but LOTS of over 40s ladies do get pregnant so its not a hopeless route by any means. Unfortunately the only real way to tell if IVF is a viable option for an individual is to go through a cycle. Perhaps try not to dwell too much on stats? But easier said than done I know when its such an important decision.   
Baby dust to all x


----------



## Bethliz

Steplo - 5 is great from 7!  We had 8 and only 3 fertilised normally, 6 had fertilised altogether but 3 abnormally, which meant 3 of them had 2 swimmers instead of one and were disgaurded     

Tamsin - The embryologist wouldn't have used the word positive and got your hopes up if there was no real chance, keeping everything crossed that your little embie is a right little fighter!

Lucci - Take advice from the doctors,if they say there is hope then follow your dream!

Mojo - Keeping everything crossed that if you test you get a positive result


AFM- I am so excited, Sarah, my youngest twin, by 1 minute   is showing real signs of being very close to crawling today, she's been rolling for ages but today I see her trying to bend her knees up  she is so close   Every magical moment like this makes the pain and suffering from infertlity that I suffered for many years worthwhile! 

Keep hoping, believing and trying everyone!  

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

new home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283659.new#new


----------

